# Say something completely random



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I like peanut butter in small amounts.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Ninjaslol was the first one to welcome me to SAS.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

scooby snacks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

BLAH!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Noodles!


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

random


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I cannot stress how much I love cats.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

99% of everything will never be the other 1%.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

French Foreign Legion.


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

kitten mittens


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

I read a book once.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Doodoo is like the funniest word ever.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This is a random sentence I am constructing with words.


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

pudding


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yabba dabba doo!


----------



## AnxiousH3RO (Jul 11, 2013)

apple pie soda


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Something completely random.


----------



## lonelybones (Jul 10, 2013)

Random random random.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Once you think you know me, I might as well be a complete stranger.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Kafka


----------



## Bazz79 (Jul 11, 2013)

Blowfish belly dance


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

happy in my own head


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not your boyfriend.


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

King Arthur


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Winterwalk said:


> King Arthur


Is that movie worth watching?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Dead in the middle of Little Italy little did we know that we riddled some middlemen who didn't do diddly.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

*this font is so big*


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Notus said:


> Is that movie worth watching?


I think it´s better than its reputation, but it´s very unorthodox as far as mythology goes.


----------



## theinkling (Jul 24, 2011)

I like eating green tea mochi ice cream


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

I love unicorns <3 ^.^


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

John Oliver is replacing Jon Stewart atm. :O


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yay!! Things can only get better. cough cough


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Mona Lisa has a headache


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

"Aren't people from Arizona supposed to be, like, really tan?"


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Schwat sounds like a dirty word.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

boobs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am chubby


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

The world looks better upside down.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Im thinking about getting married.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to go outside.....NOW :lol


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

money hoes n clothes, all a ***** knows


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Who would win in a fight between a horse-sized duck and ten duck-sized horses?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Gimme dem monkeys


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

God Is Love.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Angry sex.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

JABBER WOCKI
(Eep at shelbs above me) *runs away from her*  xD


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I hear soft things..


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Illusory fibers do not strain


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

i really dislike daddy long legs's
not only do they creep me out by reminding me of spiders but they keep flying directly at my face


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Toffee apples are the dogs bollocks.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow I shipped six items I sold in one day.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Things that suck sucks.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

yoyoma


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Smiles are contagious.... So are aids > : D


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Go and boil your bottoms, you sons of silly persons!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Awww ya


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

My Franz was a saint.
-Felice Bauer, _The Loves of Franz Kafka_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> (Eep at shelbs above me) *runs away from her*  xD


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hipster glasses.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> My Franz was a saint.
> -Felice Bauer, _The Loves of Franz Kafka_


A totally depressive and macabre writer. I have read his story in which the person turns into an insect because of feeling miserable, frustrated and unloved.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

We'll get there fast and then we'll take it slow, that's where we wanna go.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

One day in March, Mike took his gerbil to show and tell and all the other kids wanted to know why his gerbil looked just like him. Mike simply couldn't answer that question. The other kids were sad.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have recently acquired much more respect for dogs since I noticed that I have a habit of barking at nothing as often as I do anything else.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd make a good cult leader.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

something completely random


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

a donkey is the retarded cousin off a racehorse....


----------



## sunlightruns (Jul 27, 2013)

banana!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you're happy and you know it, kiss your hands. If you're happy and you know it, kiss your hands. If you're happy and you know it, then your face will surely show it. If you're happy and you know it kiss your hands.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I smack your face with ma hair!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> A totally depressive and macabre writer. I have read his story in which the person turns into an insect because of feeling miserable, frustrated and unloved.


I love Franz Kafka. I had one of his quotes in my signature once. I figured it was right at home there.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I surely believe you are not worthy because I truly believe that God has blessed you with goddess of the mercy and mother of the heavens! Why surely yours truly faithfully sincerely believe that you start a letter with dear sir or madam and end up with I ain't bovthered though so shut up.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish I had a big, slimy booger to pick from my nose. =] Those are always fun to get out.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Life is like a butterfly.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

"Do you like me peplum? It makes my muffin top look cute."


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

* The colors oh my the colors I tell ya.*


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Like two tons of awesome.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Peanut butter and jam!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"Studio" --- In my mind, this word creates a closeup of someone's butt in tight, black jeans letting a loud, reverberant fart on a wooden chair. They squeeze their knees together as it comes out.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Bad customer service.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Come to, lights on, open window. Who're you? A good time pal. 

**** off.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

It's not so random if there's a thread about posting random things. It's exactly what was expected. Am I being random or serious? Who knows.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey baby. Can I get your asl?


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I love Israel. :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The curtains are open. It's a bright, slightly chilly morning. In the distance, a crow is heard. Upstairs, a toilet flushes.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

My job here is done.


----------



## smithifiedguy (Jul 19, 2013)

Meep meep!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm

Rolls d20....1! ****.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twilight Zone Tuesday, alright?!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I like to kiss his hand sometimes


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Lack of luck *

*Three rolls of d6 *http://www.wizards.com/dnd/dice/dice.htm

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Du-du-du-duu-du-duu...

*edit. Three rolls of d20*

Roll(1d20)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d20)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d20)+0:
14,+0
Total:14

That 14 ruined it.

*edit2. Ten rolls of d6*

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
1,+0
Total:1

Roll(1d6)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Roll(1d6)+0:
4,+0
Total:4

Roll(1d6)+0:
6,+0
Total:6

Roll(1d6)+0:
2,+0
Total:2


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

500th post


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

'Cause I don't wanna lose you now
I'm lookin' right at the other half of me
The vacancy that sat in my heart
Is a space that now you hold
Show me how to fight for now
And I'll tell you, baby, it was easy
Comin' back here to you once I figured it out
You were right here all along


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Must finish writing this.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shark Week.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you have to call me dragon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Skittles


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Bears are awesome.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

paris744 said:


> Skittles


 *Awesome C-B.*  :heart:heart


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh mighty d20, what will this day be like?

Du-du-du-duu-du-du-du-duu....

Roll(1d20)+0:
12,+0
Total:*12*


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I kill it with cupcakes and ramen


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Godot


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Daniel Deronda


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Didney worl.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Scrumdiddlyumptious.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Let's roll:

Roll(1d20)+0:
14,+0
Total:14


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

sometimes i scratch myself like a monkey


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

so it goes.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Danke schön.


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

who wants honey?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No thanks, honey. :eyes


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Blunder


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I think that the Mackinder hypothesis of geopolitics is of genuine relevance, technology has made the world smaller, hence the geopolitical chain of events is massive, hence the Arab Spring's rapid development. 

You asked for completely random, I'm fairly certain no one else would post the kind of sh*t I do. At least for now.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Sugihara


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Rainbow cupcakes


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

:idea


something completely random.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I disabled my OkCupid account. I probably should have just deleted it. None of them understand me, so I don't see any reason to go on dates anymore. People who don't understand my problems annoy the **** out of me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw a cute beetle outside while I went to go feed our dog. :3 It was in his bowl, so I just picked it up with my hand but decided to flick it off my hand because it felt like it was clinging on to my finger.  I shouldn't have done that. Poor beetle. I hope I didn't hurt it. I looked at it for like a couple of minutes. It was going under the dirt. How adorable. =)


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

That woman was absolutely despicable.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Eating a burger while watching male swimmers on tv










ugugugugugug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a lot to do :sigh


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't sleep because I'm too lazy to sleep but I'm lazy enough to go to sleep then being lazy to take a nap so I can't sleep. Wow, I need coffee or a red bull.


----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I felt like throwing up when I saw a picture of Justin Beever.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Next poster is a cat!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I wish I did have lactose intolerance so I could finally say what's been causing my upset stomach lately.


----------



## dimitri (Aug 4, 2013)

habalahbesezzelakabacapabuy

idk, just messed up with my tongue, haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banana bandana.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't want the grossness but that's all I see. I want to hide.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Is it fall yet?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hey derek you know what's good for shoulder pain


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I accidently messed w/ the TV settings and can't get it back, lol. I'll figure it out later.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Something's fluttering inside my skull.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm sitting down at the moment, as a result I'm not standing.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

*****!*

_shrugs_


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

caboose xD


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

"Lesbian Eskimo Midget Left-Handed Ninja Albino" is a song by one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Bored1993 (Aug 3, 2013)

damn i lost one of my cells a second a go. 
oh crap there goes another. T_T


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

I want a calendar of male underwear models. Why is that so hard to find?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

There is nothing like the release of gas.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I know why memories are sweet, you only remember the sweet parts and not the sour. The truth is out there.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

“Ever wonder why ice cubes taste so boring? It’s cuz you make ‘em outta stupid water, you bimbo! Put some fruit juice in there and freeze it into ice cubes, and put THAT in your milk.” Dr. Steve Brule


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Sing your song after the beep. BEEEEP.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

95,200th post :lol


----------



## Prison break (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate winter!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry I'm not home right now. I'm walking into spiderwebs, so leave a message and I'll call you back. A likely story but leave a message and I'll call you back. I'm walking into spiderwebs. So, leave a message and I'll call you back. :boogie


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

my feet HURT


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

My jimmies are jangling.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello fellow American, this you should vote me. I leave power... Good. Thank you, Thank you... If you vote me, I'm hot.. What? Taxes, they'll be lower... Son! The democratic vote for me is the right thing to do Philadelphia, so doooo!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not like them, But I can pretend, the sun is gone and I have a light. The day is done And I'm having fun. I think I'm dumb Maybe just happy.


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

,,,


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

bae caught me slippin


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I hate when companies advertise their product as sago when it's really tapioca. How is that legal?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

mvemjsunp though now it should only be mvemjsun sorry pluto


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh, Johnny wishes he was famous 
Spends his time alone in the basement 
With Lennon and Cobain 
A guitar and a stereo 
While he wishes he could escape this 
But it all seems so contagious 
Not to be yourself and faceless 
In a song that has no soul 

I remember feeling low 
I remember losing hope 
I remember all the feelings and the day they stopped 

We are, we are all innocent 
We are all innocent 
We are, we are... 
We are, we are all innocent 
We are all innocent 
We are, we are... 

Oh, Tina's losing faith in what she knows 
Hates her music, hates all of her clothes 
Thinks of surgery and a new nose 
Every calorie is a war 
While she wishes she was a dancer 
And that she'd never heard of cancer 
She wishes God would give her some answers 
And make her feel beautiful 

I remember feeling low 
I remember losing hope 
I remember all the feelings and the day they stopped 

We are, we are all innocent 
We are all innocent 
We are, we are... 
We are, we are all innocent 
We are all innocent 
We are, we are... 

One day, you'll have to let it go 
You'll have to let it go, no... 
One day, you'll stand up on your own 
You'll stand up on your own 

Remember losing hope 
Remember feeling low 
Remember all the feelings and the day they stopped 

We are, we are all innocent 
We are all innocent 
We are, we are... 
We are, we are all innocent 
We are all innocent 
We are, we are... 

We are (one day), we are all innocent 
We are all innocent (you'll have to let it go) 
We are, we are (you'll have to let it go, no...) 
We are (one day), we are all innocent 
We are, we are (you'll stand up on your own) 
We are, we are all innocent (you'll stand up on your own...) 

We are, we are all innocent


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hemorrhoids. :no


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i wonder if my air filter will need changing once I get to mars. my headlight fluid will definitely need changing for sure.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Baby don't be like that. I brought you some toast.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

any amount of cheese before a date is too much cheese


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

For God's sake, Jim, I'm a doctor, not a pool man!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Yeah. Wait. Why?


the cheese will make your breath stink!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

sardines


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

surströmming worse than sardines :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I see dead people.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

This *or*m is hilario*s li*e this. It loo*s li*e everyone's trolling with all the asteris*s or something.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

sometiems when i pick my nose i like to wipe the boogers in pages of books then read those books while hanging upside down on monkey bars and snacking on the dried out boogers. true story.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What did the pee say to the poo? 

Try not to splash me all over this person's asscheeks when you fall.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

something completely random


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> sometiems when i pick my nose i like to wipe the boogers in pages of books then read those books while hanging upside down on monkey bars and snacking on the dried out boogers. true story.


Probably one of the most original posts I've ever seen. :haha


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey sounds like a song. Maybe Madonna's? Lololol.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Probably one of the most original posts I've ever seen. :haha


:b:eyes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Slap dat bodacious booty.


----------



## TenEyck (Mar 11, 2013)

i like to rent a hearse and hang out in front of nursing homes when familys are likely to come visit


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

William Shatner, talks, like this. okay, maybe, he doesn't.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Excuse me, what planet are you on?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Doodoo taking a doodoo? :wtf:spit:rofl


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

No! Good lord! We would have accepted "Bow-Wow" or "Ruff!"

Ohh...rough...just the way your mother likes it, Trebek.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh my God, Karen. You can't just ask people why they're white!


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

The soul is dark and vacant like a cave or a closet


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

You're so full of wut, I can't even. Collect this!


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dear diary: Today I was pompous and my sister was crazy. Today were kidnapped by hill folk, never to be seen again. It was the best day ever.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No more lying look at us crying


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Must kill all the elves...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

like omg, why do I have to work, it's slowly sucking the life outta me. but I need the money. as they say it's the land of milk and honey. Life is too fffunny. But anyway.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Put the scissors down and back away from the mirror, lady.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Holy chuck kicking hot tamale....bell peppers...............I don't know :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tornado sirens....


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Pulling on my chin hair


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huge spider webs are still floating with the breeze outside :?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

You are a beautiful flower that arose from the crack after a nuclear warfare.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, master


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a foot... Its name is Pob.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Bicycle pants


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

There's a naked baby doll on a string!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Currently......52 degrees with light rain...

Time to do the dishes


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

the acid's making me feel like I gotta take a dump


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dog house skills


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Heavy on the onions please.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

"ian, freeze!!!"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

where do we go now..?


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Dee Dee dont press the button!!!


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Why you do dis to me Demi? D:


----------



## Adversid (Mar 21, 2013)

Die Kreuzen


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dogs chewing on their stitches


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerkk...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's Monday.....unfortunately, the nicest day out all week.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

You have already submitted Application for Undergraduate Admission for Autumn 2014.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)

I am not a troll


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Chicken tikka blessing of the taste buds.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the hot pockets have all gone to pick up their groceries.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I think it's twee O'clock right now


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I'm getting a sore throat. It burns when I swallow. But my voice is perfectly fine. Hmm, weird.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

gamingpup said:


> Dee Dee dont press the button!!!


No, you got to!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I doooo looove orangeee soda I dooo I dooo I dooo hoooo





oooo! I've not seen this episode before


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I doooo looove orangeee soda I dooo I dooo I dooo hoooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy likes it sooo much, the sign in the background is backwards! :lol


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Redrum!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanna be a zombie for christmas


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

alaska person for directions.


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm the Zodiac killer :boogie Decipher this *****


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nothing to eat D:


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Baby rhinos










Just look at him, chewing on some leaves, not givin a f--k.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Its pretty funny when people take sarcasm seriously. The irony


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Waaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaa


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I used to do this a lot. That moment of doubt was ****ing paradise, and keeping them there as long as humanly possible was like a sport.


Haha, i can totally relate. Especially when the person in question is pretty much hell bent on having an argument that they don't even realise.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Um...I asked my mom what we were having for lunch tomorrow, so I could help her make something. She just woke up from a nap and she started talking about ice cream then said something about Yellowstone National Park. :wtf Is dis woman on drugs? lol


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Get to da choppa!


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Get that money!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Who am I supposed to vote for? Am I supposed to vote for the Democrat, who's gonna blast me in the ***, or the Republican, who's blasting my ***?


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

What does the fox say?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wuzzle Wazzle?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

June:"....not in time for Black Friday" Chloe: " Oh June, you can have black men any day of the week"


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awww yeah.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Aaaaw! Yaaaaa!


----------



## MrOblivious (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried mayonaise on toast....it was a disapointment


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mr Lonely man


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I wish I wasn't allergic to cats.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm starting to feel things for certain people. and I don't want that.. as it will never work out.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

cmed said:


> Baby rhinos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I am the clown with the tear-away face, here in a flash and gone without a trace!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

She locks her eyes out into the distance
To a withered rose bleeding
The intricacy upon which it holds
Those blunt thorns attached
Clinging as if they will break loose

A snake slithers from an alcove
Whisking its forked tongue in the air
Anticipating this approach
Violently shimmering, with its silky glow

A toad swiftly hops on a lily pad
Oblivious to the coming peril
A fly tunnels down its labyrinthine throat
Croaking in the eerie fog, it jumps further away

Once, the rose was an innocent commodity
For now, all hope is vanished
The snake twists and turns
Writhing through the radiant plant
Suffocating its red beauty

She witnessed the hardship of nature
Springing in front of her alert eyes
A rose like no other
Will never be replaced
Its blood trail lingers
Until every inch it entails dissolves away


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a bright pink hot water bottle, could have been purple or turquoise the colour did seriously matter at the time lol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Today is pure pj day everything cancelled today re volunteering etc as hardly any sleep cos of this f***ing illness, cant beat it just a me day dogs and the radio bliss. I'm also getting a purple water bottle lol want two for feet and knees srsly. When the situ is right and affordable I'm going abroad for 4mths each year, this weather is too dire for me


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Emma91 said:


> What does the fox say?


Oink oink :<


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

"I'm a black belt motherf****r!" said Dias


----------



## xDandelionx (Oct 31, 2013)

"I am Gundam."


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

^ Clearly. lol.


I spent my childhood with a world famous musician (not even a delusion) my parents split over drug abuse, and everything after that was ****.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

cmed said:


>


Epic


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, I wonder if I should message this girl that lives in my town and has anxiety.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Awww, I wonder if I should message this girl that lives in my town and has anxiety.


Well, I guess she doesn't want to talk to me. Says she doesn't like ******** and wants someone that's slightly hipster and slightly nerdy. Meh, I was just messaging her since she lived in my town and has anxiety. Don't get why they have to be slightly hipster. O.O


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Something completely random, there I did it.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

blood stained blood is really purple in disguise


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Sonic can kiss my spiny ***!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

So this is like the random thought of the day thread except you are allowed more than one thought per day? I've always felt the rules of the random thought of the day thread to be unnecessarily restrictive. It's kind of like the Taliban. Anyway this is a lovely thread, I must say.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to make a second post and it's still Saturday because this isn't the random thought of the day thread which means I can post more than one random thought. The thing is these haven't really been random thoughts but considered responses. I feel that maybe I have ruined the atmosphere created in this thread with my overbearing seriousness and so I offer everyone who has been offended by my two posts here a sincere-ish apology.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

You see the thing is whenever someone tells me to think of something random I always think of the word SAUSAGES. But if I always think of that word every time I am asked to think of something random then is it actually random?


----------



## PoutineDelight (Nov 2, 2013)

Cows don't have wings but squirrels do.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

just a riveting maı̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̸̨de to be or


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think therefore I am.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Happiness is not a destination. It is a codfish.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Fish do not blink, therefore they frighten me.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

There's a big plastic hyena laughing at the plastic sheep of New Zealand, his name is Aneyh, Hyena spelt backwards. He usually sings Mary had a little lamb and uses his nostrils to do it. He's highly trained in martial arts, definitely MMA skilled. If he kicked you in the head it'd feel like being hit with a feather. 

Plastic Hyena is heading to your house now and he will give you a bee sting.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just keep swimming Just keep swimming.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I see you looking at me like I'm some kind of freak. Get up out of your seat. Why don't ya do something?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Death to america.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> You see the thing is whenever someone tells me to think of something random I always think of the word SAUSAGES. But if I always think of that word every time I am asked to think of something random then is it actually random?


How do I become like you?


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Time to go boil my eggs.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Eat a d!ck.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You should have dinner with me. Dorsia?


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Eat a c!it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hy o.o


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

And i say hey-yeah-yeah-yeah, hey yea yea
i say hey! What's goin' on
and i say hey-yeah-yea-eah, hey yea yea
i say hey! What's goin' on


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

I like peanut butter in massive amounts.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Did anyone else see the llama with those teens? XD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The time is nigh.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I think Star 69 would be a pretty funny band name (and/or cheesy porn star name,) but I just googled it and it doesn't look like anyone else has thought of that. (Even with caller id, sometimes star 69 still comes in handy for those "unknown number" calls and your Gramma probably doesn't have caller id anyway, so it's not like people don't know what it is anymore. ) Just a heads-up if anyone on here needs to name their band. Or plans to sign a deal with a major porn studio anytime soon. You're welcome.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope Johny Hendricks KO's GSP at UFC 167. I also feel brain damaged.



I like cats.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time to run....maybe some of this caffeine will run out.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

I just want to lay face down in wet grass...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Purple people eater! O_O


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Nostalgia... Oh..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want a trailer park slvt with an angry boyfriend in jail.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

When you truly understand what I have become you will be gone just like the rest of them


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Elgunush izira finiz azaha banish


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm what Willis was talkin' bout.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

When Beethoven passed away, he was buried in a churchyard. A couple days later, the town drunk was walking through the cemetery and heard some strange noise coming from the area where Beethoven was buried. Terrified, the drunk ran and got the priest to come and listen to it. The priest bent close to the grave and heard some faint, unrecognizable music coming from the grave. Frightened, the priest ran and got the town magistrate.

When the magistrate arrived, he bent his ear to the grave, listened for a moment, and said, “Ah, yes, that’s Beethoven’s Ninth Symphony, being played backwards.”

He listened a while longer, and said, “There’s the Eighth Symphony, and it’s backwards, too. Most puzzling.” So the magistrate kept listening; “There’s the Seventh… the Sixth… the Fifth…”

Suddenly the realization of what was happening dawned on the magistrate; he stood up and announced to the crowd that had gathered in the cemetery, “My fellow citizens, there’s nothing to worry about. It’s just Beethoven decomposing!”


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

He's probably wondering why someone would shoot a man, before throwing him out of a plane


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

salt, sodium, grease, chicken tender. yum. why do I do this? It seems the harder I try, the more I fail, but that is normal when you're struggling. No, I mean why do I freak out and am mad at myself and go into a sour mood spiral and expect to come up a champion, when you're trying to breathe underwater and it's not helping. and you wonder where you went wrong, and then it all just goes wrong and not right in your head. Woooo, deep breath. Breathe, breathe.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Why does one testicle hang lower than the other ?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Excel spreadsheets... so tired of those today.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

I sometimes wander whether im being mean or if some people are being weak.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Alienated said:


> Why does one testicle hang lower than the other ?


It's the dominant alpha testicle.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ten Hut!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I want to scream


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Mi vieja mula ya no es lo que era, ya no es lo que era ♫.


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

My cat smells like a corpse


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Schierke said:


> Mi vieja mula ya no es lo que era, ya no es lo que era ♫.


que bonita cancion :3;


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
?????????????????

 I don't know.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit.
Aliquam at velit at dolor ultricies iaculis.
Integer blandit nulla sit amet facilisis pellentesque.
Integer vitae leo laoreet, commodo dui sed, faucibus leo.
Proin in diam ut risus luctus euismod.
Etiam vestibulum mauris eget orci condimentum eleifend.
Nulla ultrices quam a nulla malesuada, ut convallis felis aliquam.
Vivamus iaculis velit id dolor laoreet, et ultrices lacus rhoncus.
Quisque non nisl nec quam rhoncus sodales.
Suspendisse venenatis erat at nibh ultricies interdum.
Suspendisse facilisis mi vitae adipiscing feugiat.
Sed et leo sed elit eleifend porttitor quis id neque.
Aliquam vel nulla id nunc pretium porta.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

C******s led the enemy.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Put your hand in a bucket of water and although it appears the same, it is different, only when we remove our hand do we notice the change. 

I like peanut-butter, who doesn't, that's whom, Mr nobody.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Hendo


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I will pull out the Glock to clear the block when I cock it
Get laid and played out of pocket with a rocket in your eye socket


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon you.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

When i was young, i believed the people in "True Story" movies were the real people, not actors.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Well for me it was that movie about Tina Turner, "Whats Love Gotta Do With It" and for a good while i hated Laurence Fishbourne, i use to think "that b*stard beat up Tina Turner" whenever i seen him in a movie.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

What the **** did you just ****ing say about me, you little *****? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the **** out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my ****ing words. You think you can get away with saying that **** to me over the Internet? Think again, ****er. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re ****ing dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable *** off the face of the continent, you little ****. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your ****ing tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will **** fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re ****ing dead, kiddo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Perfumed feet......now that's a new one. :lol


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

What did the robot say to the centipede? Stop being a centipede!!! It's funny because the robot ain't got no arms,


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Mike wazowski \(^_^)/


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My phone won't charge unless i use my laptop ):


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I can guess your weight for 10 dollars. 

officer, I never touched the scale.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

wow. today wasn't so bad, I actually uttered a few words today. Maybe cuz I was blah and didn't really care... or the fact that I'm seeing people for eight hours a day. Or merely playing it cool, not caring. Is it true what they say, that 80% of life is just showing up? well, I showed up.. and someone said Hi!


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> How do I become like you?


At last! Someone who wants to learn my ways. I shall teach you, and in time you too can become a loser. With most loser courses it takes many years to become a fully qualified loser, but I can promise you sad pathetic loser status in just five easy steps. Step 1: Give me all your money (I need this to buy supplies for steps 2 to 4 which I shall reveal once I have all your money). Once complete you will also receive your SAD PAFETIC LOOSER certificate and t-shirt.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Since when does EVERYONE have to be an extrovert?


----------



## A Pathetic (Nov 8, 2013)

Why does my antiperspirant sweat when it's hot?


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> At last! Someone who wants to learn my ways. I shall teach you, and in time you too can become a loser. With most loser courses it takes many years to become a fully qualified loser, but I can promise you sad pathetic loser status in just five easy steps. Step 1: Give me all your money (I need this to buy supplies for steps 2 to 4 which I shall reveal once I have all your money). Once complete you will also receive your SAD PAFETIC LOOSER certificate and t-shirt.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

See, i have this friend... Joey Joe Joe Junior Shabadoo!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want to be carried again. :mushy


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

i like to be wrapped in a blanket and lay on the kitchen floor and become a roll of sushi


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

You know sometimes I think things. For example, everyone knows that if you divide by zero the world will end, but think deeper think about what could be or what could not be. 

Think about time.. how is it measured how does it work. If you travel at the speed of light which is known as the fastest thing possible right? Yes (for now).

If you start traveling at that speed or faster you start reversing time. You do that by having a craft that can use a black holes gravity because a black hole as far as we know sucks in light, and light is the fastest thing we know.

What will happen is that time which cannot escape a black whole will fall through. I'm not explaining it well. But the mind can boggle on these things.

To anyone on SAS I could actually explain this a lot better but this is comming from a very tired mind... still food for thought however.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

"excess ain't rebellion. You're drinking what they're selling. Your self-destruction doesn't hurt them. Your chaos won't convert them. They're so happy to rebuild it. You never really kill it"


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

MuckyMuck said:


> See, i have this friend... Joey Joe Joe Junior Shabadoo!


 That's the worst name I've ever heard.

!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ohh these people say they want to voice chat but never do ugh


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


>


Hey, Joey Joe Joe!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I held my peepee in for like over an hour watching The Walking Dead and then Talking Dead after. :3


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

o captain! my captain.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

_"__The Flemish Giant originated in Flanders. It was bred as early as the 16th century near the city of Ghent, Belgium. It is believed to have descended from a number of meat and fur breeds, possibly including the Steenkonijn (Stone Rabbit - referring to the old Belgian weight size of one stone or about 3.76 kg (8 lb 5 oz)) and the European "Patagonian" breed (now extinct).[1] This "Patagonian" rabbit, a large breed that was once bred in Belgium and France, was not related to the Patagonian rabbit of Argentina (Sylvilagus brasiliensis), a separate wild species weighing less than two pounds[2] (about 1 kg), nor the Patagonian hare (Dolichotis patagonum), a species in the cavy family of rodents that cannot interbreed with rabbits.[3] Thomas Coatoam, in his Origins of the Flemish Giants, tells us, "The earliest authentic record of the Flemish Giant Rabbit occurred about the year 1860."[4]_ __ __
_ A sandy Flemish male napping next to a sable and white sheltie._

_The first standards for the breed were written in 1893. The Flemish Giant is an ancestor of many rabbit breeds all over the world, one of which is the Belgian Hare,[1] imported into England in the mid 19th century. The Flemish Giant was exported from England and Belgium to America in the early 1890s to help improve the size of meat rabbits during the great "rabbit boom".[5]_
_ It received little attention until about 1910 where it started appearing at small livestock shows throughout the country. Today, it is one of the more popular breeds at rabbit shows because of its unusually large size and its varying colors. It is promoted by the National Federation of Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders, which was formed in 1915. The Flemish Giant has many nicknames, first and foremost the "Gentle Giant" for its uniquely docile personality and also the "universal rabbit" for its varied purposes as pet, show, breeding, meat and fur animal."_


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wattchaaa doiiinn? :3


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm horny.


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

I feel *****ing beyond horrible.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Today is 11-12-13. If you're in the USA.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Twerk*


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

I often wonder how my dick would feel inside you.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know you, so i don't owe you.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Waka waka waka...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Sausages


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Sistahs are doing it for themselves!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Young man, are you listening to me?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nunuc said:


> Waka waka waka...


Eh eh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's all hold handsies. :'3


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yea, this is the good stuff man.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm a scatman

Roses are red, violets are blue, Ski bi di bi di do bap do Bada bwi ba ba bada bo
Baba ba da bo 
Bwi ba ba ba do


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> At last! Someone who wants to learn my ways. I shall teach you, and in time you too can become a loser. With most loser courses it takes many years to become a fully qualified loser, but I can promise you sad pathetic loser status in just five easy steps. Step 1: Give me all your money (I need this to buy supplies for steps 2 to 4 which I shall reveal once I have all your money). Once complete you will also receive your SAD PAFETIC LOOSER certificate and t-shirt.


But alas I have no money. Can I call you sensei?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You, my dear, are a terrible dancer. Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Sigur Yngling


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

Hitler and Stalin are proof that evil comes from the mustache.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^haha

Gosh, did I say some bad stuff? :/


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

my arm is hurting..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Eeehhhh eeehhhhh


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Joey doesn't share food!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a cupcake with blue icing and sprinkles on top.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I wonder if many people know that physics is actually flawed as in some rules contradict themselves. Infinites are not allowed in physics yet if you do the maths on a singularity that is what is the result. So wouldn't that discredit physics core rules? An unsettling notion.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You realize you never looked up and saw how tall the trees were.


----------



## South Keys (Nov 6, 2013)

I am currently looking to trade my wife for 3 chickens.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry, there aren't enough chickens, only rubber duckies.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

"Honey do you like my new shoes?"

"You are a chair darling."

"I can dream Harold!"


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

There seems to be more and more people with Japanese in there info, I cant read that **** yo!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, chicken tenders. I love you so much. You're just so beautiful and tasty. :nw


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

sunflower seeds


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

woah double rainbow across the sky!! It's a full rainbow.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

hardy har har


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Roses are red, violets are blue, i'm schizophrenic and so am I!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

You know, all these years, I've always wanted to see the two of you get back together.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

So happy the person i really like feels the same way


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

If I was a cat, I'd like my name to be Mr. Noodles.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to comeback as an American Indian in my next life.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

./...... in the sea-side town that they forgot to bomb........//


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Currently, the strongest theories and hypotheses on the playing field, as previously mentioned, are evolutionary adaptation, exaptation, and ex-adaptation. Like three oblique lines intersecting at one point, they just as quickly divert from home base into increasingly different directions. That is, the definition of each major theory deviates slightly from one another despite their common foundation in evolutionary theory. Formerly known as transmutation of species in the 19th century, Darwin revitalized this evolutionary idea in his theory of natural selection, a casual mechanism that denotes "survival of the fittest." [ insert about sexual dimorphism and constraint by innate factors ] Alongside a historical genesis of features built by natural selection, adaptation demands current utility - although the former standard is fundamentally absent in exaptation. Following a suggestion by Darwin, Gould and Vbra coined a separate to term known as exaptation in 1982, or availability of features for useful cooptation by organisms that are non-adapted. As scientific journalist Laurel Trainor comments, exaptation may be one of the most important yet little studied mechanisms in the evolution of species, ecosystems, and technologies - I infer mostly due to ambiguity, and newness relative to ideas of natural selection/adaptation birthed in the mid 1800s. [ insert about general shift of function for clarification, and indefinite range of functions ]

(An excerpt from my really really bad research paper I am doing the day before it is due).


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Where's the Blade?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

My right eye hurts only when I blink it and it looks like my eyelid is just a tad lower than my left one. I guess it's not that noticeable. :um But I doubt it's pink eye. Ew. Don't know why it burns, though. And I can't rub it. I probably shouldn't rub it. xD I don't need to make it worse.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i was at wendy's last week, and there was a guy ahead of me in the waiting line, and he was on his phone talking to someone (i assume his wife/girlfriend/whatever) saying, "yeah, yeah babe i'll get you some chicken nuggets. yeah babe i will, leave me alone i'll get you some nuggets okay."


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> i was at wendy's last week, and there was a guy ahead of me in the waiting line, and he was on his phone talking to someone (i assume his wife/girlfriend/whatever) saying, "yeah, yeah babe i'll get you some chicken nuggets. yeah babe i will, leave me alone i'll get you some nuggets okay."


cool story


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> cool story


thanks!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> thanks!


u welcome


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Fight the plower!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mood Boobs. Hehe.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes I'm gonna eat my tater tots! Gosh! Kick my pocket and I'll kick your ***!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Yes I'm gonna eat my tater tots! Gosh! Kick my pocket and I'll kick your ***!


:eek Those were _your_ tater tots? I had some this evening. :lol


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

There are no things for me to take.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Just because you want a hotdog doesn't mean a midget with a knife can't dance.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Marry me? :<


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh I'm not a doctor.


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

I lost my arm in a boaking accident, and I'll never be the same


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i have everything i need to live and more


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I get erratic when it comes to static there you have it a trigger fanatic with an automatic.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Me too. I'm grateful and it annoys me.


why does it annoy you?


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

i hate 11 year olds.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Because despite of having every tool and advantage I need to lead an *** kicking life, plus a couple pretty clear ideas of the kind of life I wanna live, despite that, I have all these ridiculous issues that stop me and I shouldn't let them. It's annoying knowing this sometimes.
> 
> But I'm definitely grateful.


i can relate to that :high5


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sometimes I write a response to people before looking at their age and have to go back and edit it. 17 year olds are only babies, after all. So cute with their thoughts and stuff.


And I wonder if that's how the 45 year olds see me. :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Might go with my mom to South Carolina tomorrow for Thanksgiving since we won't be celebrating it here. It's a two hour drive to their place. That's like going to Atlanta from here. I want to go but at the same time, I don't. I hate making these decisions. I should do it. I might as well if no one's going to be here.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Hungry. Procrastinating. The usual. It's all good.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

To look at that page or not...hmm I think I will.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Sometimes I write a response to people before looking at their age and have to go back and edit it. 17 year olds are only babies, after all. So cute with their thoughts and stuff.
> 
> And I wonder if that's how the 45 year olds see me. :lol


You young whipper snappers :wife


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Under my umbrella ella eh eh


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i wish i had a penis so that it'd be more legit when i had to tell someone to suck it.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Why am I holding my comb in my teeth?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Watcha doin


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fuzz from my cover in my hairbrush. It's becoming a problem. :?


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I've got a bad feeling about bad feelings.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dirty, dirty fingernails. Dirty, dirty fingernails. Out of the shower. Onto the bathroom floor. Out in the kitchen. Underneath the casserole. Out on the patio. Out in the great outdoors. lol


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dogs rule!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

str8 killa no filla


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

i threw up in my glove no joke


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

How to respond to this


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bodda bing. Bodda boom.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm drinking liquid snow.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

To get a tattoo or not too


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I received a letter today in the post. It was a G.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

There was a local band called 1023 MB. They never got a gig.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

lifelikeahole said:


> There was a local band called 1023 MB. They never got a gig.


That actually took me a second lol.

Whenever I put whipped cream on something it never turns out looking pretty, like in magazines. It just looks like a floating white turd on my drink.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ramdac sternum push in the wrong spot... yeah


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Which American president was least guilty? Lincoln, because he's in a cent.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love this song


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

"Milk was a bad choice" - Ron Burgundy


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dammit, you're supposed to look in the mirror and say I'm gorgeous and then it's going to break. That'll be seven years bad luck for you.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Your mom is named mom…my mom is named mom… dude don’t freak out but I think we’re related


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Everything's planned now. Never thought it would be so easy.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

If only I could be like that.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Action speaks louder than words, right? So why does the loudest lazy guy get all the respect ?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sachiko Sachiko said:


> Your mom is named mom&#8230;my mom is named mom&#8230; dude don't freak out but I think we're related


That just made me think about how my sister said yesterday that people mistake her and her husband for brother and sister. She said that she kind of looks like him and he does have the same last name as my grandparents on my mom's side. :shock


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

My knuckles itch.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Make this go away...


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Jellybeans!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tali ho were good to go!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pumpkin pie is good with whip cream on top.










I think Stewie agrees. ^_^


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We should be a couple


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

If immediately you know the candle light is fire, then the meal was cooked long ago.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No no no no no no no no no...yes!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Coralmac Ramdac nesting inside the pouch of HF waves penetrating through the skin hurt.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I know, I'm you.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

A man walks into a bar and says ouch.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> ^
> I started laughing uncontrollably. At a fatal car crash. Dude, you're dark. I thought you were totally nice and normal from your posts a while back... but this, and the insane gifs, man...


I truly am innocent :banana


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I feel like I'm straddling two different worlds but I can't quite relate to either of them. Big things happening...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bowling you say?  I think I'll go. Sounds fun. Let's do it.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

I hate it when that happens :sus


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

DisneyMisfit said:


> I hate it when that happens :sus


Happened to me today ;3;


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

Something completely random.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

17 hours of sleep in three days....:yawn


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Counter over the wrong turn in the basking shark of the skulk but how time created it.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Happened to me today ;3;


lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Being single should be easy because I can get free food from guys I'm not interested in? K, thanks. :|


----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

In France, they call it a royale with cheese.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:3 * slap


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

^ hahaa, have you tried Sriracha SAAOWESE? It's another a love/hate relationship because it burns but tastes great to.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

That's a paddlin.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm feeling ignored, it's the dumbest thing in the world. On same note that I feel ignored, I think why should they even bother to talk to someone so uninteresting, I guess it just goes to show. I mean, the proof is in the pudding. I'm in way over my head here.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Colhad75 said:


> That's a paddlin.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

That's where it's from. Posting a pic of that old man from the Simpsons, I forget his name......... that's a paddlin.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to destroy something. Or cause chaos. I just want to do something that will ruin someone's day. Anyone had anyone close to them die lately? If the answer is yes, then remember this. They are dead. You will never see them again. Their corpses are rotting, and the memories are fading away. Your person that died no longer knows you. They are dead. Your grief is well deserved and your own life is slowly ticking away. Please remember that suffering is all any human being deserves. You are not entitled to a life devoid of tragedy. To anyone reading this, tragedy will befall you someday. Hopefully when you yourself die, no one pisses on your grave


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

just 3 words:

bored
bored
(and oh yes,) BORED!


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothings coming clear and in this world around me , I'm glad you disappeared


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Luke, I am your hamster!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Tabasco sauce, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol xD


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Let me send some positive light of energy to some people, let go of the hurt and realise the true strength is in you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tali ho were not good to go.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

In finland creativity is rarity


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i bet its cold out i bet


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Had the nastiest food yesterday ugh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Same here
I wish some things worked out differently


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

The best way to defeat a woman's logic is use of a bad pun...according to a woman's logic.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

The way the things worked out in the past has nothing to do with the way things could work out in the future.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

You couldn't be more right.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just had a little puke come up in my throat. Damn, that burned bad. It made my eyes watery. O_O Thought I was going to puke.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Why does one testicle hang lower than the other ?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Another stressful day


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Am I dead yet -_-


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Where did my Steam go?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Keep your chin up folks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Over the hills and far away
Teletubbies come to play
Time for teletubbies 
Time for teletubbies 
Time for teletubbies
Tinkywinky. Tinkywinky! 
Dipsy. Dipsy! 
Laalaa. Laalaa! 
Po. Po! 
Teletubbies. Teletubbies! 
Say, Heeeeee-lo! Eh-oh! 
Tinkywinky. Dipsy. Laalaa. Po. 
Teletubbies. Teletubbies! 
Say Heeeeeee.........Uh-oh! 
Where have the teletubbies gone? 
Where have the teletubbies gone?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

At least I got chicken
-Leeroy Jenkins


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I need to go milk my grandfather.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Sooo tiredd


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

This week is gonna swallow me, but when it spits me out, I’m landing on my feet.
I’m going to bed tonight in my New Found Glory hoodie.
So **** the world, and what it wants me to be.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Captivity got me doing things that normal men would never do.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wish You Were Here is a great song sung by the legends known as Pink Floyd, nuff said!!!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Donald Duck never wears pants, but when he comes out of the shower, he wraps a towel around his waist. Why would he do that?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

^ This reminds me, how do Smurfs reproduce? Smurfette didn't come around till after.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> ^ This reminds me, how do Smurfs reproduce? Smurfette didn't come around till after.


 Lol I haven't thought of that before  They must be hermaphrodites or something...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"It's a hell of a thing, killing a man. Take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Spongeboob Squarepoops.


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

moo


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boomshakalaka


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Everything gets mutilated when it goes down your short tempered throat compartment consisting of lemon spiced pancakes dipped in water.


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

pad kid poured curd pulled cod


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh that is going to be creepy when it learns to walk.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

"Are you bionic!?" "No I'm only into women"


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

"Weekiversary" what an adorable word ^_^


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Get out of the kettle before I adore you and steal your liver, said the arrow to the quiver. .-.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Exuberance.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

cmed said:


> Exuberance.





Ape in space said:


> Calling Apeinspace


^^falsely quoting him to alert him of this amazingnes.
:teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Everyone's looking for a Little sweet touch maybe I was hoping for a little too much


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

oooopppss


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

cmed said:


> Exuberance.


What is this I don't even...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

love doesn't know when you scream


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Creamy goo.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

"I'm leaking maple syrup....I really hope that's syrup"


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

its time for another keystyle!...check it

i have no choice, im paranoid, because my trust is fading
feeling distortion cuz my essence has been touched by Satan
theres no connection to the people im surrounded by
i was searching for the truth but only found the lie
our minds, hide the beauty like a clouded sky
im bound to die, without knowing where my power lies
thats just something that im hoping that im wrong about
replacing faith in myself with the strongest doubt
ive been yearning for the rain during the longest drought
i have no friends that can relate to what this song's about
been depressed and suicidal even sliced my wrists
ill recover when im dead right now its time to live
i guess suffering is nothing but a part of life
and the darkness is still nothing but a part of light


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Anxious about getting new job


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

go over to that thread it has better potatoes i'll keep this thread company while you're away.


----------



## bluejay380 (Jul 6, 2013)

Has Anyone Really Been Far Even as Decided to Use Even Go Want to do Look More Like?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

What I'd do for a road trip this weekend.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

These 39 cent burritos taste like 99 cent burritos


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

loooool...Dat looks wrong.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> loooool...Dat looks wrong.


Oh me gurd


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

if you call a girl barbecute chances are she’ll be your grillfriend


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

cmed said:


> Exuberance.


Wow!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kalliber said:


> Oh me gurd


I'm in love with a gay fish! :boogie Oh, it's not in love with a gay fish.  Oops. Well, whatever. xD lmao

Haha, that pic made me think of that episode from South Park.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

mattiemoocow said:


> if you call a girl barbecute chances are she'll be your grillfriend


trying this.

i tried to smoke my hand hair once, but all i got were fiery bare hands.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Mmmmm that sweet sweet honey


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm itchy :<


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah when i stub my pinky toe on things, its incredibly painful so that adds to the list of reasons for taking it off.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Why is Mephistopheles masturbating in my closet?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

gayble tv and internet for the low price of


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Everytime I put a certain smiley in my signature, I feel like I shouldn't use that same smiley in a post because it just looks tacky.  I don't know why. Maybe it's my OCD. Ha. I like using smilies in my signature, though.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Smilies are cute and add personality. :yes


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

"assterisks"

apparently isn't censored


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Why won't hedgehogs ever hug me?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Nothings worse than walking around your house looking for car keys, complaining how people are always moving things, even starting an argument with someone over it, only to find them in your pocket.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Poop is the key to happiness lest pee get in the way

Not a bible verse just joking


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

DenizenOfDespair said:


> Why won't hedgehogs ever hug me?


:squeeze


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Sleazy santa wtc


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Coffee should not taste this good damnit


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kitties are so cute whenever they meow!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

feldspar is the greatistses


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't wait to play my game


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah, turkey, the only animal smarter than man.


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

Something completely random


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"Trolley Wars", its coming people, its a coming!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why did I watch that? :[ I almost cried.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> No one is as good at hurting me as me. Same goes for blowing my good qualities out of proportion :stu


I'm the exact same.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Didn't think you would contact me back. A movie date at your place sounds great. \(^_^)/


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

So, i bump into this guy today and im like 
"Oh, sorry" and he says "Pluck you", 
"...What?", 
"I said pluck you, got a plucking problem with that, tough guy?", 
"Jesus, i said im sorry, whats your problem?",
"You're my plucking problem, you and your whole plucking face, thats plucking what"
"Why dont you just pluck off ya plucking plucker"
"Oh lets plucking do this"

...and we danced like we never danced before, im completely exhausted now.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

^:lol
----
I'm sweating bullets cuz the girl i gots the hots for is feeling the sphagetti in my pants!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Welp, time to invest in some good winter, possibly army-grade, gloves. It's gonna be a cold winter and I was born right in the middle of it, yay.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Global warming is so underrated. One day we could all live in Antarctica.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Staring at that gif Vuldoc posted, and also worried that I heaped my plate too high in terms of making christmas gifts.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

...no idea why i typed this ö_ö...

i was diagnosed with social anxiety, depression, paranoid schizophrenia and addictive personality in 2003...i was in a mental hospital at least twice a year since then till 2011...ive been living in a place for people with mental health issues since 2011...the first day i went to that place i was going through a bad psychotic episode and the doctors said they wouldnt let me live there before the the episode was over...i didnt want to listen cuz for some reason i thought my life would really change if i lived there so my step father had to call the police and they took me to the hospital where i stayed and had electroshock therapy and tried out what the doctors then said was a new medication called xeplion...after 6 weeks they let me go and i now share a room with a quiet older man...i guess i was lucky cuz we go entire weeks without talking to each other even though we live in the same room...and he goes for walks from 1pm to about 10 which is nice...but he can be irritating cuz whenever he comes back at night he'll repeat random stuff...one of the phrases he likes to repeat is "the lights are on over there"...he'll repeat that for like 5 minutes and he'll laugh each time he says it...and i have no idea what he's talking about cuz the light in our room is usually off when he gets back...the person who stayed in my room before me killed himself  ...but not in the room...he hung himself from a tree in a near by cemetary...the first year and a half living there was pure hell...xeplion is like risperdal...and it made me not want to be occupied by anything...which would have been nice but i had intense feelings of unrest and boredom...and i couldnt read or listen to music or watch tv...i would only get out of bed to eat, go to the bathroom or smoke...the rest of the time i was awake, staring at the ceiling...i felt like if i didnt find anything to do my mind would explode...but there was no way of letting that energy out...everytime i told the doctors i wanted to stop taking the meds they wouldnt let me cuz they said id become psychotic again and would have to stay in a hospital for a while...i didnt care i just wanted to be able to occupy myself for a few hours again...but i couldnt stand up for myself or argue with them or even explain just how bad it is to be in a situation like that and i didnt want them to think i was being difficult...but things got so bad that i just refused to take the meds anymore and there was nothing they could do...they said i should just let them know when i notice early warning signs...the only way theyll let me leave that place is if i work in their sheltered workshop...ive tried it a few times but stopped cuz of anxiety...there you do things that a 6 year old could do...small companies give us tasks to do for them like putting pens together...or taking 5 screws from a pile and putting them into a small plastic bag...or folding pamphlets in half...and you do that for 8 hours and get paid 40 cents an hour :b ...i will have to work there for at least two years before they let me go cuz they want to make sure ill be able to work when i get my own place and not just get drunk and do drugs...like i said ive tried it a few times for short periods but had to stop but i know that if im able to work there for two years ill LOVE any other job i get when im living alone...any job...but ill have to start taking some meds for anxiety if i want to work there...ok ill stop now...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Soo mad today....


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I wonder if kings back in the day had personal back scratching servants, I love getting my back scratched.


----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

Floomerfish maliforms grow in the dark recesses of Angblasterflag peak.

Random enough?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

You poisoned me against all other women
Made all women beautiful in your light
There is an hour of sun-kissed loneliness
And then, my sweet, there is the night


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

If fish wasn't time to make card captions outside in the rain, then why? If that's true and the whale believes it before I forget it'll work. Skulking clown filleting fish.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice car.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't wait for this to be over


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm ready to see you again. ;3


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I have nothing to do all week and I love it


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

banana jesus loves sky gliding and hanging out at deli mart


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

A tip abides opposite the correspondence. A leaf hurts a delicious dilapidated diaphragm . The daylight mounts the lawyer. Delicious dilapidated diaphragm violates the repeated beef. Atrocious docile doverman reckons before the or uncle. The delicious dilapidated diaphragm overflows.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

whenever you see a blue volkswagen think of me.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Rotten hairy goat's bowel filled with solid liquidied amoniac shouting a wind of infinite seizure inducing scatonecrophilia.

There you go.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have it, but that poor lady does...."I have a bad case of diarrhea" :lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't have it, but that poor lady does...."I have a bad case of diarrhea" :lol


Oh my.. xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never had a spontaneous nosebleed in my life.


----------



## yayesh (Nov 14, 2013)

Why you killin' all them girls Bob?


----------



## Tom The Beast (Nov 25, 2013)

Something completely random, there I said it.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Tom The Beast said:


> Something completely random, there I said it.


You clever ******* YOU!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You mother get up come on get down with the sickness. 

Why am I hearing this song and particularly this line in my head on Christmas Eve Day? Lol. I'm actually in a very, very good mood. All peacey and lovey and good will towards menny... Meh. Who knows? Merry Christmas Eve, SAS peeps.


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)

I like jellybeans dipped in chocolate milk with butter.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cake fell on the floor next to a decomposing body with maggots coming out of its eyeballs and mouth. A rat ate the body's insides and another rat ate some of the cake and puked it on the body. Some puke got on the body's organs. 

Boy, my imagination.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

If you take a horse to water and it doesn't drink by itself then boy are you in trouble. You just can't teach a horse to drink. I had flip charts and powerpoint presentations. I took him through an online course. I demonstrated by drinking from the water myself. But you just can't teach a horse to drink. It's a shame really that so many horses die from dehydration just because they don't know how to drink.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

CNA is a Certified Nursing Assistant. You do the grunt work and you are not a nurse 

LPN is a Licensed Practical Nurse. Education for this takes very little time, but you're not paid as well, and you'll most likely work in a nursing home. 

ASN or ADN: This is an RN (Registered nurse) with an associate's degree. It takes 2-3 years to complete. You make good money when you are finished and you have direct patient care in hospital and doctor's office settings. 

BSN: This is an RN with a bachelor's degree. With this degree, you can get into more advanced nursing and go into management.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Four doors for wh.ores in my ford roar for more core sore poor gore ornithorynque.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

parking meters are suspiciously small to hold all them quarters


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Bieber has retired.

And when I swipe the word ballsack, my phone changes it to Barack. Ballsack Obama, lol. (No offense intended to our Prez.)

And this goes to show I really shouldn't be awake and online at 4:25 a.m.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I love grumpy cat :3


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm now immune/overly tolerant to coffee, well dammit! Time to find a new addiction.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

zomgz


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nothing to see here


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Uhhh
Uhh
Take a break uh
Umm
(Alright open your eyes
Now that you have time to see what you have its time to see about those who arent as lucky)
Umm
Hold on im gonna die
DINGHY
DGEREHT DGERURRRR
(Just trying to find my happy place)
(Even though i cant see yoku your still annoying)
Thats guys cute
Hes sooooooooo cute
Omg hes cute
Hey)
Hey)
Take him away
HES GETTIN IN MY WAAAAAAAY
HEY HEY
NO UNHAND ME


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

InDeathIsLife said:


> Four doors for wh.ores in my ford roar for more core sore poor gore ornithorynque.


lmao =]

---------------------------------

I had some baked ham for breakfast today. I really wanted some ham.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gurrlll


----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm typing this on a mechanical keyboard.

Clickity Clackity goodness


----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

Ooops double posty.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Urethra Franklin


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Today i woke up exasperated from the scorching sight of my never ending turmoil beneath the sole of my futile existence so i got up on the wrong foot and then realised i couldnt figure out a way to tell if my diahrea was a case of diabeetus. Then i fell into a blackhole leading me back to where i started the day before the year in between the month ahead of the week of the last baktun of tomorrow's deep browned french fried horny toes. 

Boy what an ugly beautiful mind f'ucking perpetual brown second of randomness.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't stop make it pop


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

speed humps are actually burial sites.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Sample of monkey feces.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Atrophic vaginitis


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Ablusa


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

guughhagggh 

:sigh


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

You *may *post new threads
You *may *post replies
You *may *post attachments
You *may *edit your posts


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

skunk leshky


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

"Mein bratwurst has a first name, it's F-R-I-T-Z. Mein bratwurst has a second name, it's S-C-H-N-A-C-K-E-N-P-F-E-F-F-E-R-H-A-U-S-E-N."!


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Your knee just got a nosebleed.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, this page of this thread is so random. I love it.

----------------------------

Slap a chopstick.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Dis here whatta dis


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

"Random South Park moment"
Restaurant manager/owner: That's it, i've had enough. You're FIRED!
Stoned Towelie:*looks at customers' table he's been brewing chang sauce for over 15 minutes* Yeaaaah!
Restaurant manager/owner: No, YOU'RE fired!
Towelie:*looks down with despair* Awwww


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

"Random South Park moment"
Restaurant manager/owner: That's it, i've had enough. You're FIRED!
Stoned Towelie:*looks at customers' table he's been brewing chang sauce for over 15 minutes* Yeaaaah!
Restaurant manager/owner: No, YOU'RE fired!
Towelie:*looks down with despair* Awwww


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I won't have sex with an elf.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I'm not a racist, you stupid pointy eared *******!

edit. you can't say bästärd here?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, that is a good point. Maybe I am a racist then but just towards elves! I don't hate gnomes or dwarves or goblins and I would totally **** an orc!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't want to get fired but this dude...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yawbus.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to be an adventurer, until I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

she is divine and pure! <3


----------



## Hummel (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm new here.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

cheers


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I used to be a dancer like you, then a Pole called Paul took my pole.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i used to be an adventurer, but then i took a knee to the groin.:hyper


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Men from Mars you're on my penis and your breath smells like salsa


----------



## Michael 1967 (Dec 29, 2013)

Monkey trousers


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pimple pimp.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Such is a hedgehog's dilemma~


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gurl he b a trip


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Crossing the road, watch it


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Is it you who is on the wrong path, or the wrong path that is on you?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablablabla.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

he seems mad...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

mmm toe jam


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Trlalala


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

When it's cold i turn on my laptop to cuddle it and caressing it while singing "unchained melody"

(not srs btw)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

sand. that stuff on the beach. it's like all sandy. odd stuff sand. what if beaches were made of glue instead. wouldn't be so busy. tricky to play beach volley ball or football on it. could only sunbathe one side of your body. can't turn over. mistake realised too late.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not human, I am a meat popsicle!


----------



## s1819 (Dec 29, 2013)

something completely random........


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I look like Pebbles Flintstone right now. It's the hair. The 'do.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Betty Boop.

Petty Poop. *giggles*


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

after watching Billy Madison I did a mashup with the song "Royals": And we'll never be O' Doyles.. O' Doyles...It don't run in our blood, that kind of love just ain't for us, we crave a diff kind of buzz... they will always be our rulers, rulers and baby they'll rule they'll rule, they'll rule, they'll rule... let em live that fantasy..


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

I like trains!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Love the moonwalking pony thingy :3


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Thunderpooper


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That itch you can't scratch.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I sniff you while you sleep.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'd wouldn't shall plop stew piggy!


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Fission Mailed


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShamWow.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok then. Shelbster is Is cute


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Prepare your sinus!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wooding in the hides


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I get high on life, who needs drugs? I'm cereal the taste is so good, it makes it a super type of cereal that makes me high on life... I mean look at that happy family!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm friends with the monster that's under my bed.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

So I shaved my balls.

Not really.

Ayy lmao


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sometimes I spill the beans, but then the only type of beans being spilled are my own. And it's such a lonesome sound. clink. :/ And.... oops, someone heard me saying that under my breath. koo koo :shock


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh my arm hurts, slept wrong


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

oooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyy thaaaaaarrrrrrr asddghdskjvnsdnsv,sasnlll

Chyeah


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> after watching Billy Madison I did a mashup with the song "Royals": And we'll never be O' Doyles.. O' Doyles...It don't run in our blood, that kind of love just ain't for us, we crave a diff kind of buzz... they will always be our rulers, rulers and baby they'll rule they'll rule, they'll rule, they'll rule... let em live that fantasy..


I just noticed they lived that fantasy even when they knew they were going to die, those badasses. And you only notice 1 person in the car after the car leaves the cliff haha.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You better be here at 1PM as planned.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

soo tired


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

it's been a long time coming grassy fields, cloud busting. Orgone Energy man!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Brinky brinky brinky brinky brinky


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The saliva on my tongue is like water on the ocean. 

I have no idea.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Whoever invented chocolate milk is a genius!


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Bluestar29 said:


> Whoever invented chocolate milk is a genius!


Brown cows invented it dude.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Physical Science


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

i have really hard elbows


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I want to wash a hippopotamus.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Hmmmm.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey you!
Yeah?
Shut up!
Or else what?
Or else i mustard your nose up reeeeaallll good like!
That doesnt even make sense!
Your face doesn't make sense, even if it was the most sensiest face in the world!

This, along with liam neeson playing a banjo, is whats going on in my head right now. Exhilarating stuff indeed.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Take me!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> I want to wash a hippopotamus.


I wanted a hippopotamus for Christmas. Only a hippopotamus would do. You can't always get what you want.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The whale louse is a flat bodied, 8-legged parasitic crustacean (repeat: not an insect nor actual louse) that is mostly found in shallow waters. Most of its development is spent riding lazily on their hosts -- whales, dolphins, and porpoises -- hiding in natural crevices from rising currents, and eating algae settled on the host's body. About 7,500 whale lice live on a single whale, and, interestingly enough, these are more than just lazy parasites: The unique white clusters they form against the dark skinned whale helps researchers identify individual whales.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> The saliva on my tongue is like water on the ocean.
> 
> I have no idea.


*puts on black beret and snaps fingers*

Very poetic.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> *puts on black beret and snaps fingers*
> 
> Very poetic.


Fanks. ^_^

----------------------------

Stick your finger in your belly button and take a whiff of it.

Oh gosh. Now, I'm going to get fixated on belly buttons I think.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Someone fall in love with me, im bored.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm in love with a polar bear and i don't know why i think subliminal messages are the culprit.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^I need someone to send me money. Loads and loads of money. And expensive electronic toys... Yeah, and jewelry... A pony... Some personal assistants to do the crappy and mundane stuff I don't wanna do... Oh, sorry, got carried away there for a minute. Just the loads and loads of money would be fine.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

What the heck now i have the urge to give Drew Barrymore all of my Monopoly money!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Muahahaha, 'tis working... :twisted First, Monopoly money, next Charlie's Angels 3, then finally...WORLD DOMINATION! :evil


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Herpes Simplex 10


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Kick me in the balls and call me Susan.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^You'd be wise to establish a safe word first. Suzy.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

There's a cat on your face.


(This topic is a great source for any type of inspiration btw)


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> ^You'd be wise to establish a safe word first. Suzy.


I'm down!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not 21!


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

A man's penis is his worst enemy.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Matt Smith turns me on!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bawsome said:


> Someone fall in love with me, im bored.


Reticulating Splines


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

If i ever made an action movie or tv show, i would make like any action show/movie except i would replace all the guns with spoons and would never bring any attention to it, it would be like it was completely normal.
I can just imagine a scene where a tough guy walks into a bank, throws back his coat and takes out a spoon in slow motion, someone screaming "Oh my god, he's got a spoon!!".


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> If i ever made an action movie or tv show, i would make like any action show/movie except i would replace all the guns with spoons and would never bring any attention to it, it would be like it was completely normal.
> I can just imagine a scene where a tough guy walks into a bank, throws back his coat and takes out a spoon in slow motion, someone screaming "Oh my god, he's got a spoon!!".


Yeah, it'd be all fun and games until someone pulled out a spork. You could really gut a man with one of those. :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> If i ever made an action movie or tv show, i would make like any action show/movie except i would replace all the guns with spoons and would never bring any attention to it, it would be like it was completely normal.
> I can just imagine a scene where a tough guy walks into a bank, throws back his coat and takes out a spoon in slow motion, someone screaming "Oh my god, he's got a spoon!!".





likeaspacemonkey said:


> Does that have anything to do with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, guys. This song is gonna give me nightmares now.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> i'm in love with a polar bear and i don't know why i think subliminal messages are the culprit.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Does that have anything to do with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but thats the funniest **** ive see in a long while. It was like watching my imagination.

@CharmedOne, A Spork? Dont you mean a Foon?

I actually looked up "Foon" and came upon one of the most ridiculously funny pages ever:
http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Foon


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello, beautiful flowers. Take me in your arms and never let me go. :yay


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I be up in da club


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

If you think about it rules and laws are illusions made by people who got other people to believe they run the world. So when you break a rule and someone asks "what you think you're special and the rules don't apply to you?!" Your response is "the rules apply to no one"


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Your arm is white!!!

Sir, I'm Caucasian.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Hello, beautiful flowers. Take me in your arms and never let me go. :yay


That's beautiful.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Does that have anything to do with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:haha Definitely worth watching!!



Bawsome said:


> Someone fall in love with me, im bored.











I am genuinely surprised you're not getting more offers!!! 

:b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I am thirsty and it made me think of this commercial.






I'm getting mine out of the tap though.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My arm really hurts


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ilike that gif ^ cuppypostd


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

:teeth

something completely random


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

This sentence is a lie.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Hubert Cumberdale, wash that muck off!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Str said:


> This sentence is a lie.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I know it hurts, but you must hold still while the doctor eats your blood.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I love you


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

if i were a cop i would treat doughnut thieves the worst.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

This, my friends and foes, pimps and hoes, knuckles and toes, ears and nose...so the rhyme goes, is the greatest advert in tv history, declared on this day, the first day since yesterday, by me Muckymuck of Muckymuck hill and therefore is true, held true by the stickiest truth glue:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

cuppy said:


>


:lol This is too funny!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i think my phone is on it's period


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

WHHYY?! :cry


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I want to be "befuddled". 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I want to go to sweet frog but it's too cold outside.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I know you like Venus, but I am from Mars. Je suis martien.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wonder where a twice-divorced, broke 43 year old man with serious mental problems and lots of baggage goes to meet interested women?

F*** it, stupid question.

Never mind.

No idea what I was thinking.


----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

TenYears said:


> I wonder where a twice-divorced, broke 43 year old man with serious mental problems and lots of baggage goes to meet interested women?
> 
> F*** it, stupid question.
> 
> ...


http://www.twicedivorcedbroke43year...otsofbaggagelookingtomeetinterestedwomen.com/

Damn it seems to be temporarily down. 

I feel for ya.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Trained on the road of ultimate._


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm pregnant


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Locut0s said:


> http://www.twicedivorcedbroke43year...otsofbaggagelookingtomeetinterestedwomen.com/
> 
> Damn it seems to be temporarily down.
> 
> I feel for ya.


I've been clicking on that link every five minutes since you posted it. :wtfGuess the site is still down. Gonna keep trying though....it's my only hope.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

If I had a brick for every tie made in Taiwan, jumbo jets with sprinklers would come and eat me, my friends, my life, and my ego.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X-0=?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cuppy said:


>


:lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

AnonTheAnonymous said:


> X-0=?


Roadhouse!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't change my underwear every day lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

cuppy said:


>


This GIF never gets old.  I laugh every time.

------------------------------------

Quadruple, purple fingers. :blank


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

CharmedOne said:


> I wanted a hippopotamus for Christmas. Only a hippopotamus would do. You can't always get what you want.


I want a house hippo. I don't care what anyone says - they exist, damnit!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My water bottle froze lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Are those my feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing..


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nothing xD


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Peeing can be really boring. Especially when it's a long pee. I just stand there and I have to wait and I know there is nothing in the world I can do to stop the flow of pee. I just have to wait until it's all done. Eternity leaps up at me in these moments and whispers in my ear. I know I just have to wait each second out, not trying to think about how much of my life is taken up by peeing. I'm basically pissing my life away.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhh **** it


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

And **** censorship


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Madness?

...

THIS

IS

SAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*kicks*_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

It's always raining in my head.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

hahaha


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Ich danke, Fräulein.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate when there's a question mark after a statement that isn't even a question?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Dat grandma sass, so cheeky.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mileys chicken butt


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Consider that yelling enhances a shadow, but when? Because. It has no place on a tarmac.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

i have sweets


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Every time I see something I want to triple jump over it.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Motocross bikes are too tasty. I want one that smells like printer toes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

yell at me in german.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

sprechen Sie Deutsch!!!!!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ate vegetarian last night and geeez my *** stinks today vegos must attract a lot of flys peeeeeeeweeeeee


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lifelikeahole said:


> sprechen Sie Deutsch!!!!!


lol, I wish.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Food baby.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Nathan and Haley from One Tree Hill can make you feel forever alone even when you're in a relationship >.>


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i know what i want and i want it now.....i want you cause i'm mr vain


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

<_< i hate bacon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Surely you jest. Because that's just unheard of. Have you ever tried a BLT? Something about the combo of the bacon with the lettuce and tomatoes... It'll convert you, I swear.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_ It's this tower to let the monsters andpeople are full of fancy for bright future,
to affirm the

practising place and the last steeling,
we need to see

it is who between me and the man that isn't snapped the tache with the monsters! s_


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I smell something burning... pahh someone else will sort it


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

1 + 2 + 3 + 4 + 5 + 6 + ... (up to infinity) = -1/12




 if you want to see it's actually true


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

This is my 100th post. Now I can finally go offline and get some sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Would rather say the pain of lost, than the exciting of invisited the born of the championshi_


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Who buys jewelry for their mother?


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Rich people ^


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Modnar.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm getting fed up with this orgasm


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I light another cigarette, learn to forget


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I want a phone charger that I don't have to end up wiggling so the connection is right


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> ^Surely you jest. Because that's just unheard of. Have you ever tried a BLT? Something about the combo of the bacon with the lettuce and tomatoes... It'll convert you, I swear.


Eww bacoon me not american so it taste like rubber eewwww D:


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

As a vegetarian i find bacon offensive


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

gandhi's most famous words are a misquote
i need to stop using so much of my quota on stupid apps.
there are probably pictures of my penis on the internet.
i keep losing my afternoons to long naps.
why hasn't my sorbet frozen yet.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

smash some piss in my face.....something about like that I learned yesterday is an Aussie phase for boozing

I saw people dirty dancing at the bar last night, it was hot, when's it gonna be my turn


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Saggar maker's bottom knocker


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

That Maui wowie !!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poke her in the eye.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_You have come. In Yuanzhu, in the past god waited the monster. It's said there was a rised monste flew to fall downthe front of the charimatic coach.
I believe this

fine legend. From my birth I cultivated myself according to religious doctrine secretly there. Thanks to this, I can see the thing others can't.
Wait a moment, you can see the rainbow monster.
As if see the

fuure, for this I will cultivate myself.
Do you come to

help me?_


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Power up, power up, power up that green machine


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Salbutamol Pressurised Inhalation


----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

I, am a talking dog.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Duh duh-duh duh-duh duh 
Go-go gadget d***!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Feel weak,grumpy, tired, mad, not a good day


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

donut in my hamburger


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

It's easy to feel like
You're all alone
To feel like nobody knows
The great that you are
The good that's inside you
Is trying so hard to break through

Maybe it's your time to lift off and fly
You won't know if you never try
I will be there with you all of the way
You'll be fine

I love you Miley


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's a trap! O_O Don't go in it. The candy is only there so you can go inside of it.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I am, gasoline. (first person to figure it out gets an e-cookie)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh i can't sleep


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Tschüss_


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I even procrastinate fun things.


----------



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

I like turtles. 

- the voice you hear while reading this.


----------



## Dan the metalhead (Jan 7, 2014)

I just farted, and it smells terrible.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I know. But don't grab the cannon ball


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Random done said such enticing using his mind and a pencil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

You've got a thing for me... I've got a thing for you... 

I told you how long we got... all the time in the world. 

I've got a thing for you... you've got a thing for me. 

You've got a thing for me! 

For me. For me. For me. For me. For me. For me. For me. For me. For me.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I am very disgusted with the trashy man.
In spite of the monster, and the coach, only trashy, I will beat down them all!
For this I must strengthen myself. The monster is the same too, collect all the trashy, righteous fellow all are unpardonable.
You don't affect me.
The trashy strolling is an eyesore!_


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Very uncomfortable dream..


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sally says she loves eating polka-dot bacon with rabbits in a forest full of smelly trash. 

lolz...My randomness is getting weird.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Spasm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wweeeeee to cold for dem corners today :<


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Right from birth, male fig wasps will attempt to tear apart their brother hatchlings with their mandibles in the fig in which they are born. Territoriality in the animal kingdom is often murderous, and has little sense of kinship holding back their innate need to claim space and a harem of females. Ouchies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Poopee.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I apparently enjoy paying library late fees. Oh well, at least it goes to a good cause.

:stu


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

kool aid ice cubes makes for a good day, no ak needed


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

On average a woman swallows two pounds of lipstick every year.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Derp would like to slurp some weeaboo pasta.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

50 post limit is a *****.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you not like my mouth wordssssssssuaaaaaaaaaahskshfdlkjglkfdjKJHjdkNK.DSNJKhjkHDJKSABDJK.EABFJKAHHHahahhjajsahJHSAKJHD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

+10 internetz to anyone who knows what I'm referencing really poorly.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> 50 post limit is a *****.


Use tapatalk...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

This thread is so in right now. Random thought of the day is yesterday's news. So over it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-ch-chirp.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Random.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

There is no such thing as bisexual, its just greediness.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

MuckyMuck said:


> There is no such thing as bisexual, its just greediness.


I wish I were. They have the right idea. Why limit your options to 50% of the playing field when you can have 100%? It's too bad the brain can't be reasoned with and talked into these kinds of things. But if it could, there'd go social anxiety, too.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> I wish I were. They have the right idea. Why limit your options to 50% of the playing field when you can have 100%? It's too bad the brain can't be reasoned with and talked into these kinds of things. But if it could, there'd go social anxiety, too.


Yeah, and maybe im wrong here, but bisexual is kinda easier for woman. Women are way more sexy and attractive than men, they put more effort into their looks and smell good too. Whereas men are like "grrrr, drink, women, work, sports, smash things".
That could be my conditioned mindset from watching all those Schwarzenegger and Stallone movies as a kid, but still, there has to be a survey or something like that which shows bisexuality is way more popular with women than men.
Google time.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I looked in the mirror today. I saw the wall. I was looking at a 45 degree angle. The wall looked very real. Lifelike almost. I wanted to reach out and touch the wall but I knew that the spell would be broken. I remember when the wall used to be magnolia. Those were the days. Now it's white. I feel like I don't know the wall anymore. That's why I only look at it through the mirror. There were too many uncomfortable silences between us. Something hung in the air (and also on the wall).


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I hate when there's too much cereal left to put it in the bowl, but also not really enough for another bowl...so you're left with a future, unsatisfying snack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's 7am and my stomachs grumbling xD


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

Only for people who get it:

A: "Knock knock!"
B: "Who's there?"
A: "Doctor."
B: "Doctor who?"
A:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kalliber said:


> It's 7am and my stomachs grumbling xD


That's what happens when you're pregnant. You start craving stuff more.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Uhh apples and oranges potato tomato rice gravy chicken din din win win


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

"I want to, but that's not why I do it. I do it because I need to. You're dealing with numbers all day long. Decimal points, high frequencies, bang, bang, bang, eee-ee-eee-ee, all very acidic, above the shoulders, mustard. It kinda winks some people out. You gotta feed the geese to keep the blood flowing."


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Science project in my mom's refrigerator. Two pound tub of plain yogurt with the expiration date, "Best by July 6, 2012." Curds and whey.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

burii rivingasutan.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Coo-coo-cool beans beans, cool beans. Cool beans, coo-cool be-be-be-be-be, COOL BEANS.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Anux-su-na-moon
(I think its a name on the mummy returns) lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

okay which one of you thought it was funny to pluck out my left eye?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

My stats show I have 6.66 posts per day right now. :um


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

I like to singa! Bout the moona, and the june-a, and the springa! I like to sing…**** AUTOCORRECT, COME ON!!!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

since i'm talking about that night that i spooned you, you should tell everyone about how i spooned you. and touched your butt. in my sleep. i'm kinda upset that i did that while unconscious. next time i shall touch your butt while conscious.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> since i'm talking about that night that i spooned you, you should tell everyone about how i spooned you. and touched your butt. in my sleep. i'm kinda upset that i did that while unconscious. next time i shall touch your butt while conscious.


I'm really sorry to hear that. I wish you luck in future butt-touching.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_The method of approach is the experience of four emperor.
To exist must to endure to approach couldn't use one method, for example , to tempt, to hypnotise and to take poison.
To be most changeful is a strange stunt.
It isn't enough to depend on strength.
The pocket monster is very abstruse, it is important to taste the savor more._


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dammit! Tell me what I want, or I'll blast your virtual *** into actual dust!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm letting it get to me, I'm letting a lot of things get it to me. 
It's gotten to me. I lose. 

Game over. You get nothing, you lose, good day sir!


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Hot dogs in hotburgers with icecream beans


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Have you ever wanted to float in the air, like flowers in the wind, and dandelions prancing lightly to the rhythm of gusts?


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

280.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

My mind is water, my soul is fire.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> My mind is water, my soul is fire.


Smaug?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> Smaug?


:stu

-----

My spirit animal is a hobbit.


----------



## adam4991 (Mar 27, 2010)

what if we were all lions with the same intelligence levels we have now....


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Smaug?


It's Oakenshield! That filthy dwarfish usurper...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I feel sick :s stomach nausea


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Fuerza Bruta Tuna Carbonara


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Ample attitude is never in off.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I need to start on page 1 and end on page 53. Please help me gawd.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Professor Sycamore pulls you close, holding your slightly smaller frame against his before leaining in close. "Honhonhon baguette baguette eiffel tower." He whispers into your ear before pulling back and holding your face softly as his eyes gaze into yours.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Unlimited universes, or multi-verse if you will, map that theoretical physicists!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh snap it's really cold today, it was hot yesterday :s


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

see kay disk a prudence


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Cheers to the freakin weekend, drink to that yeahhhh~


----------



## oneofmany (Jan 19, 2014)

Elk Chili! :evil


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A sea of rainbows in a luscious forest.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_By no means_


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't believe it's Snowing in GA


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

a ding and a bed ding.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


> a ding and a bed ding.


Uh-oh. Are you a cessory to some crime?


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

I like big b*tts and I cannot lie. Random that was. 

Maybe I do, maybe I don't.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Your mouth says no, but your body is saying yes!!! MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Pooping is my favorite bodily function


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

pickles atheism


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr. Angry Bomb.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

to pee or not to pee. that is a silly question.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

to poo or not to poo, what will you do? Go to the loo or poo in my shoe?


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a bowel movement today. It was brownish but not as dark as dark chocolate. Maybe slightly reddish. Don't look like blood though.

Sorry if it's overshare.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Bloat said:


> I had a bowel movement today. It was brownish but not as dark as dark chocolate. Maybe slightly reddish. Don't look like blood though.
> 
> Sorry if it's overshare.


Did you eat carrots?


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

cuppy said:


> Did you eat carrots?


No actually, had veggie burgers yesterday. Can't remember what else.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Teach Me how to duggie


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Teach Me how to duggie


Put your left foot in 
put your left foot out 
put your left foot in 
and you shake it all about 
you do the dougie dougie 
and you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Put your left foot in
> put your left foot out
> put your left foot in
> and you shake it all about
> ...


Oh my thank you, one step closer to becoming like miley :3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> pickles atheism


stop persecuting my roommate's religion


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> stop persecuting my roommate's religion


 Let's cultivate our garden.

you cut your hair.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

so how does that tickle feel?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Our dog's bowl with the water in it turned icy. ;3 I had to dump it against the ground to get it out. Can't believe it's been getting that cold. ;o


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Let's cultivate our garden.
> 
> you cut your hair.


Sounds like a molestation invitation masquerading as a philosophical entreaty.

No. My hairstylist did.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mark101 said:


> Is the dog kept outside?


Yea. My dad keeps him in his pin. He put him inside of the shed when it was really cold one night, so I guess it's not like super freezing right now.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

4,8,15,16,23,42


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

ineverwipe said:


> 4,8,15,16,23,42


Enter the code or the countdown to the super magnet will begin, brotha.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Teach me how to duggiiee


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i hope i live long enough to see my own funeral


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

When someone dies in south park:

BLEH!


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

nose nuggets


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

So **** ****, ***, ******, ***** and he was like **** ****** ************ ***** and the **** **** ******** ***** ***** horse you rode in on! Then I was like whatever bye.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

a









until it becomes a pickle?

Interesting idea.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

something completely random


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Not having to set an alarm is the best


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm working for vegeta now!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mark101 said:


> I wouldn't be able to sleep if my dog was out in winter, he'd be straight up in my bedroom for cuddles :yes


He never goes in the house. ;-; He's always left in his pin but I guess he'll be alright as long as he gets put in the shed when it's really cold. I asked my mom a couple nights ago if he'd be okay out there and she didn't really say anything so I guess he was.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

queen anne cordial cherries are not that bad.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Skype is so laggy


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

potato chip, dora can't inflate a pineapple with nose hair i am great.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

lifelikeahole said:


> potato chip, dora can't inflate a pineapple with nose hair i am great.


lmao ;3

--------------------------------------

Dookie cookie. ;o


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Buckets of chips getting hands and keyboards greasy...

Ok...


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

For whom the bell tolls


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Why are coconuts so hard to break into


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know why I've been thinking about this guy that liked me in 12th grade more than usual lately. :| I mean, I haven't really been thinking about it for a couple of years but I'm starting to think about it again. Don't know if he was real or just a figment of my imagination. It's no use. Thinking about this isn't really going to go anywhere. :doh


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Silver Linings Playbook is my favorite movie.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Report, report yourself. I'm tired of telling you. Then you start crying when the enemies catch you sleeping. Ok you know what to do. When they come through the pathway open fire. Wait for my command.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Silly earthlings, underwear is only worn inside the body!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.1


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

schadenfreudistic priest


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_No one touches my pizza!!
SOCIAL ANXIETY??
You impertinent fools.
I, Apoc, will knock you all down!!_


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Sometimes you eat the bear, and well, sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Belle from the beauty and the beast is the hottest Walt Disney girl.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Chewbacca dont like losing at chess


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Hobbits can do rahstas with the hair of their legs


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't forget to bring a towel


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The actor of Boromir from The Lord of the rings dies in every movie he plays


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Whew I guess I had to release all that from my system


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

till the tiny smell is released no one gets a cookie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Her mustache sang a square song.  lol


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

A noun-adjective Dodo


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

I just gotta get the moldy ones to bite me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Wweeeeeeee~~~~
I got a tummy ache :s


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tried but not true


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

In the last presidential election in my country I voted for Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

If the thread count were higher these sheets would only be legal in Washington, and Colorado


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Click this link for male enhancement pills! Order now and we'll throw in a free bottle!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

It makes me sad that I am not able to post on Facebook. 

Serious.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

We're on each others team


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i ate breakfast today.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kalliber said:


> We're on each others team


Awww man now I've got that song stuck in my head, thx a lot. Preciate it.

Wait 'til you're announced
We've not yet lost all our graces
The hounds will stay in chains
Look upon your greatness
That you'll send the call out
(Send the call out _[15x]_)

Call all the ladies out
They're in their finery
A hundred jewels on throats
A hundred jewels between teeth
Now bring my boys in
Their skin in craters like the moon
The moon we love like a brother, while he glows through the room

Dancin' around the lies we tell
Dancin' around big eyes as well
Even the comatose they don't dance and tell


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

A true nun is the one that was born of a pure nun.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Algebra


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

The genius gets his motivation From-


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

All I wanna do is zoom-zoom-zoom-zoom and a boom-boom


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I like that cute 1 song a Day in 365 days project. I'm 31 days late but I think I'll do it in the 'song you're digging right now' thread.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

This movie looks funny.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Geometry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pop goes the popcorn!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It's going timber xDD


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

I like you and dont even know you -_-' pfft


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_He who is unjust is doomed to destruction._


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

May the schwarts be with you, always.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Geometry


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Singularity a rich disparity like Bill Gates donating to charity.


----------



## awkwardturtle101 (Feb 2, 2014)

Turtles


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

People on fb can't possibly be that happy. And always positive, always. Not all of them, not all the time. No way.


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

I like to finger my hair... Been doin it my entire life


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My hands are getting dry D:


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

Testsubject said:


> So **** ****, ***, ******, ***** and he was like **** ****** ************ ***** and the **** **** ******** ***** ***** horse you rode in on! Then I was like whatever bye.


Dude,,,,,, I love your God signature. Hilarious as hell.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Nobody messes with THA jeeeezuz


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

I want a hug and a cuddle.. I just wanna be loved really. Hard to admit that.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Cary Grant took LSD. Dozens of times.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Tom Hanks eating lamb shanks while robbing the bank. yusssssssss


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

15:31.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm one troubled booby.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

You think you can lie to me and i would never find out. You are going to pay the consequences.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^you think you can lie to him?! Ho ho, you are gonna get it now.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

tatsumaki senpuu kyaku!


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

The wolf is knocking at my door, and i'm not even eating bacon.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

sometimes where for there from whence you were twice before this


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Jump over a cow, eat the moon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

vanilla face


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

A 1st grade spelling list I memorized:
DID
FOR
SEE
GO
DOWN
OUT
COME
IN
MY
HEAD


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Secret Anxiety Society.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

= not people


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have three kids. I know the number to Poison Control by heart.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

hhhmmm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm having pizza rolls for lunch


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

We represent the Lollipop League


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Staring at candle, don't know how to keep a handle. A dimming light was once bright, mind lost like a person in the dark without a flashlight, or as if Im on a meteorite flying through space in the night. Up there my mind is found, the moon is my friend. Filled with craters where I can hide and provides a natural shining light, I'm doing capers pursuing a brighter future while Im still alive.
A Nocturnal rainbow unseen but not obscene, just underrated like a sewing machine or a genius- prodigy in his mid-teens trying to create a scene to show his true colours.

-idontgetit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I love the "Search Mail" feature on Yahoo. It greatly eases the task of going through my 2705 unread emails. o_o


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm scared that I believe that there's a giant zebra under my bed, waiting to kiss me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sooooo....cheese. Cheese is good. You like cheese? Of course you do. I do, too. Hahahaha. *nervously laughs* :afr


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I saw a monk at school today, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

My pants are caught ina ripple.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

I have red lips.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

As a result of being badly mistreated, the old man's worn out car backfired.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I mean, pigs don't even know what planet they're on and they could be part of somebody's sandwich any day but they still manage to just stand there and look like they know.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why isnt the random thought of the day thread on the first page?

edit: oh, it is *sigh*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Teach me how to duggie * dances*


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

*Valentine's Day ''surprise''*

Do you want to surprise your girlfriend on Valentine's Day?

Introduce her to your wife.

Stupid joke, I know. But still had to say it. :b


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Waaaarriooooooors......Waaaaaarriors........Waaaaaaaarriors...Come out and play-eeeeeeeeee-ay!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Officially off for the next two days... Oh yeeeeeah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Crusty doodoo. :3


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I need to know. But I don't know what.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

I seriously don't care about the conversion cost per unit.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

...the official logo of distant relatives using Facebook for the first time.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The clit cut
The clit cut
The clit cut
The cut what?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Teen beat ocean.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The remote graduate shouts near the humane cartoon. Around the butter groans the frown. An acid maker staggers next to the threshold. The behind joke fumes.

I hardly call that a paragraph, watchoutforsnakes.com.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I finished the cranes, 1005. the 5 was just in case I miscounted.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

The golden pillars of Olympus begin to topple.

ｈｅｌｌ


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> The golden pillars of Olympus begin to topple.
> 
> ｈｅｌｌ


my genuine reply: wat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** the ****


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> **** the ****


Hy.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw her Twerkin and I went "back dat *** up"
I started jerkin and told her "back dat *** up" 
She went "hey boy come and tell me Waz up"
I said I'll show you a good time when ya BACK DAT *** UP


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Brrrrrrrr....

Sunny out but still freezing as hell. Can I just shower this cold off? :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Spider Cobwebs should be legalized before the sun starts burning.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm when is this snow leaving


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Minging oinkingly doesn't stay, unfortunately


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Back dat *** up


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

The sun shines so bright in the west.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bapple, bapple, bapple :clap


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Pong, Long, Song, Bong, Tong, Wrong, Prong, Kong


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yesterday i was eating dinner and i forgot to chew and swallow
it was very strange, very strange
the persistence of memory in an individual who does not even know 
their own birthday without a calendar marking out the day by date day 
by date day by date
i cannot even begin to answer can you please repeat the question 
professor i was not listening i was lost in my dreams in which i knew 
everything and i realized there is no reality and i was crying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I shouldn't have eaten so many different things at once. Now I will never know if it was the corn, the peas, or the chicken that caused sensitivity in my teeth.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

MrKappa said:


> I shouldn't have eaten so many different things at once. Now I will never know if it was the corn, the peas, or the chicken that caused sensitivity in my teeth.


----------



## Confuzzled92 (Feb 17, 2014)

I like cheese because the more fluffy ham is, a mouldy tree will surf the internet and eventually knock the spoon off the moon into a carebear's toilet.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Get the hell away from my crotch, you. Get the hell away, I say.


I'm assuming you're talking to something with a cold, wet nose. Otherwise, it sometimes pays to keep an open mind.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you know auctioneers make bad grocery store clerks


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I car really can wish well I never was said dead.

(gotta look hard for da msg )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Being the start of a new page is the worst


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

AnonTheAnonymous said:


> No


Yes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Balls deep


----------



## TheHopeless (Sep 11, 2013)

Robin Rinzetti plays an impetuous man who robs a liquor store to afford his gay lovers gender reassignment surgery original release date September 29 197-bababababaybabeebaboobobooobooo


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

AnonTheAnonymous said:


> No


No.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How do I remain objective when it's such a subjective topic dealing with subjective feelings. At times it's like wanting an ice cream cone only to see the ice cream truck drive by... and other kids get the ice cream. booooo.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AP reading


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for bringing me down to earth, where my dream bubbles are popped and feelings are hurt. Thought I could fly this kite but the wind is ever changing and fancies take flight. Fleeting.. fancy. Ah well, dream but don't lose sight. Your heart be redeemed, it just might. Keep dreaming, you'll be alright.

Edit: my dream bubbles, they will exist. Not mad just a hopeless romanticist.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dear Metro, please don't take away my favourite cans of iced coffee. Sometimes I feel like I am the only person buying it lol But I'd be lost without them..


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Paint me like one of your French girls and get the hell out of my office.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Elad said:


> scooby snacks.


I love it lol xD


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I need to reply more often


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> AP reading


taught by burri rivingusuten


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

mermaid merlin #JuicyTakeover on thursdays with burri rivingusuten ft. homobreado


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Something completely random.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> mermaid merlin #JuicyTakeover on thursdays with burri rivingusuten ft. homobreado


#nevertrustacowboy

so homobreado is a musician now. or a brand???? i don't understand. you can't steal homobreado, it's copyrighted, *****


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

i need to dye my hair ug


----------



## 4everyoung (Jan 10, 2014)

hyphenation


----------



## 4everyoung (Jan 10, 2014)

semi-colon colon period


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't ask why Kenny decided to be a chick, it's just how he is rolling these days.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I wonder if my cousin really did have sex with that girl two doors down from me. He says he just went over there with a six pack one night and watched some tv, and a couple hours later they were in her bed. I just saw her outside walking her dog and asked how she was. Every, I mean every, time she sees me she asks "How's Cory?" hehe. I don't know, I think he may be full of ****. Or not. I dunno. Can't figure out when he's telling the truth and when he's just full of ****.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Holy intense flurries outside my window


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

There are fuzzies between my toes from my black socks.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

fudgey, the way the way your nose feels


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Today is the day is the day is the day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What isn’t more solid than a rock hard bone flute from upper paleolithic era? 

Plenty. There is a margin of era in any area of science, including archeology, such that these artifacts may have been dated wrong (which is not as significant an error because it doesn’t take away from the point of inclusion – to show generally that musical expression existed in even the earliest ages), or their uses miscalculated (some cast doubt on such as the use of a crossbow as an instrument secondary to being a weapon). In other words, many instruments and artistic pieces (think of the ornate laurel leaf blade from the Cro-Magnon times) that are previously assumed to be merely works of creative expression may actually have been intended for utilitarian purposes. It depends on how the individual who sees this physical evidence wants to interpret it – in this case, it is easy to attribute musical significance to an object when looking at it through solely an ethnomusicological lens anyway.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I am a very dumb nerd.

Besides the alarming oxymoron presented in the sentence above, the word nerd -- or should I say, the "werd" nerd -- draws interest. It describes someone who is intelligent, obsessive, and socially impaired; yet across its history, it has predominantly been used pejoratively, focusing on the "socially impaired" stereotype rather than the generally positive trait of intelligence. Still, there are many who identify, "loud and proud," with nerd culture. There is definite pride in the label, but also a hint of self deprecation, or, "poking fun at themselves."

But in my phrase "dumb nerd" (or should I say "the phrase," as it is not really "my" phrase. anyone can use it. i'm sure the exact phrase "dumb nerd' has been uttered, typed, signed, and telepathically communicated a million times since the creation and mainstreaming of the word "nerd." though i could still say, as language is a free floating entity, the phrase _is_ as equally mine as any. or maybe disproportionately mine? because i use it a lot. but does frequency of usage denote more ownership? oh this is very bamboozling), the juxtaposition of "dumb" and "nerd" cancel each other out. So I'm essentially neither. Or both, partially. Either way, I am not purely one nor the other. Or maybe the "dumb" part only cancels out the intelligence aspect of the "nerd." So I'm just left with obsessive and socially impaired: It does indeed sound like the spitting image of me. Whoever I am. Which means that "nerd" _is_ justifiably a pejorative term in this specific case. Unless social impairment and obsessiveness is a good thing????

I have conundrum-ed myself out.

Also, quotations are rly fun 2 use in excess. Text speak is also really hip, and I am a hip, dumb nerd.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Just when it thought it had a firm grip, one of the slates revealed itself to be false, slipping from its snug spot nestled in the rows of the roof and hurtling towards the alleyway floor below, spinning, spinning. A moment later, the awful shriek of breaking ceramic. Like a spell broken, the figure lost its footing. Foot tripped over foot, tiles capsizing like waves upon wayward ship, until the figure fell altogether on its bum and slid dangerously close to the teetering edge of the roof. From behind glass windows, the concerned couple gasped and tutted - for the figure, clinging for its life at the end of the roof, was me.

....I'm a terrible writer. Why can't I clean up my prose properly?

I'm too verbose. It's a result of my indecisiveness and obsession with recording (whether it be words or not) every little morsel. I really like words (despite my poor, deteriorating vocabulary), so much that I can think of dozens to fill in any given space in a sentence. I become "married" to all the synonyms....and they are not even exactly synonyms. Due to connotations and unique associations attached to each word, there are no "true" synonyms.....Which only justifies my adamant adherence to writing _every single word that comes to my mind._ In the end, I can narrow down to a few of my favorites, but there is still far too much clutter. No clarity. Sigh.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I HAVENT BRUSHED MY TEETH YET AND YOU CANT STOP ME hahahhahahhahhahahahaHAHAhahhahAHHAHhAHAhAHhaHAhAHhHAhahahHAHHAh


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> I HAVENT BRUSHED MY TEETH YET AND YOU CANT STOP ME hahahhahahhahhahahahaHAHAhahhahAHHAHhAHAhAHhaHAhAHhHAhahahHAHHAh


I really hope you floss


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

moshi moshi jesus desu


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nitrogen listens to predominantly g a y music


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oh. ohohoho. ohohohohohohohohoh. OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOAHHAHAHhahahahahhsajsoahHOHHDHOOHDOSHOAHAHOHAHOAHODHSHAHHSHFjOHOHOHOAHSDshhsohgohohohohoohoshahahahahhshrhehhhehehehehehhehehehehehe *cough* ho.


----------



## Unable to change (Mar 5, 2012)

Theres a snake in my boot


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

object.
flying through the stratosphere
burning
disintegration
particles floating

wat.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

why is scarlett strickland always so constipated looking. and why does it give nitrogen a boner.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i am but a pathetic, hungry leech upon this forum. i try to restrict my blood sucking tendencies to threads such as these.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

you want to remember all of the people who are really important to you. anybody would choose that.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

love ya girl!!!! hahah xoxoxoxo


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

shut up virgin

[^forever my favorite post i have ever read on this site]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

mug shots


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

kugutsuuta ura mite chiru


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Isn't that the beauty of it though. That this person could walk away at any point, could choose to spend their time and attention on something or someone else, but they're choosing *you*. Of their own free will? Isn't that the point?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Fudgin mcnuggets


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

semi semi semi semi
divided


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i hath arted mine last art


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

You got anything for Craig T. Nelson?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i love how someone posted (on another site) that they disliked a certain episode of a show due to a guest character who was essentially a foil to the main, beloved character, and someone just replied: "hahahahahah **** you." oh internet. you are classy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

narks, the bloody lot o' ya!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

“You’re dreaming.”

A murmur crawled through the blackness. The voice beaded on the ground until it became a puddle, now slithering up in twisted waves and folds like cloth being wrung by invisible hands. It drew up, now towering above, its lithe body smooth and slender. A white mask without eyes, nose, nor mouth, but still strangely human. Looking down without seeing. 

“Wake up,” the voice boomed.

There was a flash of white.

For a long while, there was static, snowy blips on burning reels, and the warm crackle of flames devouring paper. There’s not much to see in this void. Not much to do. Blackness and the cold snowy static as the flames flicker and fade for an eternity of nothingness.

Eyes open.

The world is soft and fuzzy. Skinny tall black trees shoot up like weeds in a garden of cotton snow. Blink. Eyelashes are covered in a sheet of frost. Touch a hand to frozen cheek, but there is not even the faint pulse of veins pumping blood. Grip a hand to a naked chest. No tace of a thumping heart. Vision flickers in and out, buzzing and crackling and popping circuits like the faulty breaker in the apartment complex. Eyes narrow to slits, but the world only appears fuzzier as the neighboring black trees meld together and bleed into the white snow, now grainy like charcoal dust. Eyes widen to a glossy porcelain, and the trees sharpen against the horizon, and the snow is pure and isolated once again.

The sun is but a sliver of light in the distance, dangerously threatening to slip under the earth and envelope the rest in night. Eyelids droop with the weight of a lifetime’s insomnia. Icy air nips at an exposed spine. Eyes close. Sleep….

There it is again, the faint crackle of flames. It was so cold, the memory re-imagined. Just wanted to sleep the numbness away….It was so comforting….so familiar….

The unwanted sputter of light, a new scene, a new day. 

Eyes open. Black corridor. A familiar room augmented and skewed and distorted, long and skinny and crooked, stretching and straining and aching on beyond human sight. Frames are nailed lopsidedly by rusted nails in the wall’s shifting shadows. All of them house pictures, scenes of sunny days and having barbeques and chatting mouths close-up moving in mysterious rhythm and playing Frisbee in the park with the dog. But they are not my memories to keep. I’m not allowed to remember or laugh or smile of run my fingers over the rough photo paper any longer. They are hung on crooked halls; spider web cracked glass no longer protects precious memories, but broken dreams of feeling and belonging and just not being here, alone, outside looking in.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i am no longer useful or coherent.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

loki loki makes my heart go doki doki


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

oh drats.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

words are so colorful and beautiful.
now allow me to tear them apart and leave the ever pungent stink of **** in your nose as i dismantle the english language as we know it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Origins of Animation Essay: Metaphorical Puppets

In the words of the Academy, animation is an illusion masterfully executed through frame by frame technique. Following that logic, what you see on screen is nothing more than a cheap trick, worth a meaning as icy and hollow as the medium that brought it. Modern artists and scholars, however, seek to refute this narrow definition, once and for all proving that these characters, these places, these stories, are more than just sequential drawings projected through a machine. They are the vitality of their creators, and the doorway to the imagination.

Before analyzing animation’s philosophical implications as a visionary medium, we must understand how the common technical definition of animation developed in historical context. Fascination with motion, the quintessential essence captured in animation, dates back to the Paleolithic Era. Attempts to capture motion are found in cave walls, where ancient paintings of animals with multiple overlaid legs dwell. Across many cultures of many times, obsession with this theme of motion has persisted through art, film, and innovative technologies. For example, one Chinese invention from 180 A.D., which produces the illusion of motion via rapid succession of static pictures within a cylindrical machine, shares quite a few similarities to the zoetrope (Greek for “wheel of life”) of 1834. By the late 1800s, motion was being broken down to a science: chronography, which desires knowledge of space and time. Chronographers diligently developed techniques to record complex events miniscule as the tap of a piano key in time to Beethoven’s 5th, to the beat of a quadruped’s walk cycle. 

Early machines evolved to keep up with the obsessively meticulous science, key innovations being the phenakistoscope of 1832, which relied on the breakthrough discovery of vision persistence, and the praxinoscope of 1877, which succeeded the zoetrope without the aesthetic detriment of a distorted picture. Today’s “flipbook” is based on Linett’s 1868 kineograph, which is the first medium to of animation to employ a linear sequence of images rather than a circular (such as the phenakistoscope). A decade later, in 1878, scientist Emile Reynaud combined the praxinoscope, condensers, lenses, and illuminant to project images on a screen with his Theatre Optique, or optical theater, which allowed the moving image to be superimposed over a changeable image. In any case, there is an upward progression of innovative technology trending through animation, even present today in what is being called the “American Animation Renaissance.” Youtube, for instance, has become a thriving home for independent animators that use adobe flash, a multimedia and software platform for authoring vectors, games, IRA’s, and animations, while computer generated graphics are slowly overtaking the majority of today’s hit films and animated television series. Technology continues to be a major factor in determining the standard of animation. 

However, if the machinery is the vehicle for animation to be produced, then its creators are the blood, sweat, and passion that fills the empty vessel. Stuart Blackton, considered the father of drawn animation, is no exception. Using his technique of “lightning sketches” in combination with the newly discovered procedure of shooting non-sequentially in order to make objects “appear” and “disappear” on screen, he appears alongside his creation: “The Enchanted Drawing.” The 1900 silent film-stop motion hybrid is the first ever to include animated sequences, featuring the artist himself, live props, and a series of drawings, or “character,” that appears to interact with the real world. “The Enchanted Drawing” and the 1906 “Humorous Phases of Funny Faces” being the pioneer animated films, sport rudimentary flaws in pacing, natural motion, narrative, and imagination. French caricaturist Emile Cohl soon took the reigns of imagination with “Fantasmagorie” in 1908, however. A member of the largely forgotten Incoherent Movement, Cohl’s film draws from his strong desire to kill clichés, and rebel through innovative art – resulting in the wacky, dreamlike series of transformations the animated stick figure undergoes. “Fantasmagorie” also notably improves upon the choppiness of its predecessors with its organic flocks of movements harnessed through use of a lightbox. The timeline of animation runs on and on, improving and innovating, dreaming and devoting, all from the powerful mind of its creators. Windsor McCay learns to recycle movement and to focus on character driven works, Fleischer never ceases to awe with his constant gags and animated tricks, Disney studios triumphs with its “feel-good” style and compelling narratives. Although each major animation powerhouse had its flaws – McCay’s re-cycles are insufferably slow paced and awkwardly placed; Fleischer can entertain, but never develops substance beyond randomized movie screen magic tricks; early Disney’s characters such as Steamboat Willie have little redeemable qualities, and apparently endorse animal abuse (I’m being facetious, but it’s still a topic of concern) – one theme remains true: It is the creators that breathes life into the animation. 

Coincidentally, the pioneers of animation follow a slightly narcissistic trend of appearing in their own films, like gods descending upon their own universe. In many of his animated films, McCay himself (rather narcissistically) plays himself and exaggeratedly acts out the process of conceiving an idea, discussing with colleagues, and laboring through the stages of production. Call him a narcissist if you will, but in another light, McCay understands the significance of his role in the final animated product. Again, appearance of the animator occurs in Stuart Blackton and Emile Cohl pieces, albeit more subtly as a mere hand drawing the animated picture, but nonetheless acknowledging the vital role of the creator. Which brings us to the two major questions: What makes a good animator, and what is animation in terms of thought and semantics?

According to Walt Stanchfield, an animator and teacher who developed a training program for new animators at Disney Studios, a good animator has such qualities as skilled draftsmanship, appreciation for acting, knowledge of story construction and audience values, understanding of all mechanical and detailed routine involved in the field, etc. However, while none of the points on Stanchfield’s list is objectionable, the definition of a ‘good’ animator remains incomplete. Stanchfield only addresses the technical aspects and skill level, rather than the ingenuity, drive, and overall personality of the animator. In other words, his definition is of the employee -- not the person, not of the individuality that fosters innovative genius, not of the passion that translates into lively animation, rather than accurately rendered illusion of motion. 

There is indeed a scientific approach to precise animated sequences, but if preciseness is the sole goal of animation…why not just use live action, or rotoscope entire films? Consider again the etymology of the word animation. It is derived from the Latin word, animatio, which means to impart life, and is related to the animus; the “spirit, mind, and desire.” Animation is not only the art of motion, but art in motion, transferring organic gesture to the chosen medium in order to create the illusion of life. Regardless of media, from stop motion to computer generated graphics, animators record two things: The succession of frames in time, and the organic metaphors saturated with symbolic meaning. Animators take daily observations of living gesture in real time, critically analyze it through all the senses, and translate it into a living medium for others to see. Their work becomes the stories and experiences that expose our communal and individual imagination; that which causes us to emote, to think, just as any other art form intends via the cycle of constant creation and inspiration. Real life cannot reproduce this mode of thought at an identical magnitude because animation is an art form derived from its creator’s mind – the work is fantasy, even in the loosest sense of the word. Animation is an unparalleled representation of the creator’s consciousness, including past experiences, thought processes, philosophies, identities, perspectives…Any lens through which the individual can tell he or she is alive. As screenwriter Charles Palmer puts it fundamentally, “The live-action represents the physical eye, and the animation represents the mind’s eye.” Observe the living world around you, and you will store data, map it into memory. Animate, and you will discover what it means. 

///I can't believe my animation professor last semester actually gave me an A on this piece of poorly worded ****e.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

sas has become my playground. it helps me cope with my "insanity," a.k.a. inferiority complex, anxieties, depression, and late night restlessness.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

okay!!!!!!!!! i should sleep like a _normal_ little puppling.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

...but my eyelids seem to be stapled open! gasp!! expletive!!! noun!!!! adjective!!!!! gerund!!!!!! adverb!!!!!!! pronoun!!!!!!!! preposition!!!!!!!!! successively increasing explanation marks!!!!!!!!!! see if you can count 'em all, kiddos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> nitrogen listens to predominantly g a y music


stahp revealing my darkest secrets on this ****in website



AceEmoKid said:


> why is scarlett strickland always so constipated looking. and why does it give nitrogen a boner.


shut up virgin


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> stahp revealing my darkest secrets on this ****in website
> 
> shut up virgin


wow you actually read my posts in this thread that far back enough 
p a t h e t i c
and it's no secret you have a boner for scarlett and listen to gay music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

By the time I’ve gulped down the last throbbing capsule, I’m feeling sicker than when I started.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Whose fault is it? On which being shall the blame be rested, for destroying the friendship, letting it fade with a last bitterness before it altogether vanished, evaporated into thin air? I’d like to blame her. The other person, always, is easier to blame, than oneself. She was the source of my bitterness, my contempt, my shame, it seemed, from middle school to the summer before junior year, high school. 
But it’s me. It’s all me; it always was. The sourness was me, the knives were me, the acrid taste of poison on your tongue—it was all me. It’s me, it’s me, it’s me. 
Forgive me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

then i turned 20 nothing mattered 
now i'm 20 nothing matters
tried so hard to be a better person 
didn't work now i'm back where i started


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

balloons.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Laughter echoed from the alley. They craned their head around to try and see who it was, but the alley was dark. They took a couple of steps forward, and saw...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pop that booty, lick them lips, sway your hair, and move dem hips. looool Just came up with that off the top of my head.  Weird. Haha.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

i am a frog


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

ribbit ribbit


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> Laughter echoed from the alley. They craned their head around to try and see who it was, but the alley was dark. They took a couple of steps forward, and saw...


...scarlett's face taped to mermaid's ***. it was worse than any nightmare vision come to life.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm oddly attracted to douches with big muscles today.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm oddly attracted to douches with big muscles today.


:teeth....life's all about new experiences.....


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> ...scarlett's face taped to mermaid's ***. it was worse than any nightmare vision come to life.


****ing tag your spoilers god damn


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

blue2 said:


> :teeth....life's all about new experiences.....


New? I've already been down that road before.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> New? I've already been down that road before.


Then why are you going down that road again...?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

blue2 said:


> Then why are you going down that road again...?


I'm not(I had a phase when I was into muscles when I was younger and I dated guys like that). I saw an attractive guy today who had big muscles so now I'm all about that(only for today probably).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm not(I had a phase when I was into muscles when I was younger and I dated guys like that). I saw an attractive guy today who had big muscles so now I'm all about that(only for today probably).


okay don't let me stop you....admire the freakin muscle guy all you want..:teeth


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

It depends it depends it depends...brain overload!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

welcome to our village :3


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't do it Tibble. We've been through this before..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Not okay


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Can I say sixty nine? Just did.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Akin to a summer's day, the goat has three legs and eats cheese to conduct metamorphosis to the ultimate form of a sheep.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> Akin to a summer's day, the goat has three legs and eats cheese to conduct metamorphosis to the ultimate form of a sheep.


A field photograph of the metamorphosis process:










Notice how the goat's legs slowly morph into a mass of wool. Soon after, the spherical mass will eject a head and legs of its own. The goat, still halfway submerged in the process, almost appears perched atop its secondary sheep foundation, a content grin upon its face. The act is quite pleasurable, surprisingly.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> A field photograph of the metamorphosis process:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so beautiful


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

"Everyone knows that once you like a guy's photo on Instagram, it's obvious you want the D"

l.m.f.a.o.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cheese sandwich
or is it grilled cheese?
one is hot, while one is cold
mayhaps room temperature is a more accurate description?
in either case
be careful not to leave one out too long
or it'll grow....mold.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein, schweine.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Worcestershire sauce


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey man hey. I wanna have a fight with you.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

purple dancing dinosaurs in pajamas!!!!! hahahahahahahhah i sooo0oo0o random!!!!  <33333
  lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

f


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

wat wat wat wat wat wat wat wat wat wat wat wat wat [email protected] wat wat wat wat wat wat


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> purple dancing dinosaurs in pajamas!!!!! hahahahahahahhah i sooo0oo0o random!!!!  <33333
> lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> f


 I subscribed to your channel I shall watch all your vids


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

now start reciting the above post with all the spaces shifted over to the left one letter. thank you.

edit: GODDAMMIT DISSONANCE now my post doesn't make sense ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> I subscribed to your channel I shall watch all your vids


even if i spoke in the same manner as i typed in the post you quoted??? wow. courage of steel.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

;_; I will go jump off a bridge then


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

or you could, you know, mute the video.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yo yo yo wassup g shawty homeslice diggety dawg, mah gangsta swag yolo etc inane slang yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee boy


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

You misunderstood now I'm in the hood. But I would watch regardless just so you know


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm sorry. i don't accept hood dwellers. you're not allowed in the c00l club.
and oh, so you're a masochist, eh? have fun. i would likely bang my head repeatedly into the keyboard if i had to listen to a teenage "valley girl" chitter in my ears for an hour+.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The lives we tried to reclaim


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

hidden, behind names and definition
forbidden, saving face from false disgrace
take a bite of the apple, kiss the serpent’s tongue
fish hook and tackle, squeeze out your lungs


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

When you're driving in your car and your house is just too far. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

When your stomach is in pain and you're making chocolate rain. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

When you're sitting on a mountain and your butt becomes a fountain. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

Toilet paper you need to gather and your butt worked up a lather. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

When you're on the seat for hours and it doesn't smell like flowers. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

When the feeling's not that nice and you have to flush it twice. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

When you're driving in a race and it flies up on your face. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

When you're climbing in a tree and it trickles down your knee. Diarrhea. Diarrhea. 

When you do a little dance and it's gooey in your pants. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.

When you're lounging by the pool and your butt begins to drool. Diarrhea. Diarrhea.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> step on a crack, break your mother's back
> lil jon got the beat that make your booty go clap


are those the lyrics to your next hit single cus dayum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I will consume your soul


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Earlier I heard a guy say, "My wife is alive!" and then some random guy overhears and says, "So is mine. That is why I drink."


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Silent Hill. You promised you'd take me there someday..but you never did...


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm gonna listen to it again


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. You gots to believe Shelbster giiiiiirl. Believe. You gots to believe. I know you can do it. You'll be okay. Everything will be okay.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. I can do it. You gots to believe Shelbster giiiiiirl. Believe. You gots to believe. I know you can do it. You'll be okay. Everything will be okay.


 Now jump and fly 20 stories high.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been using your toothbrush to scratch my itchy Hemorrhoid for the last 3 days...

You got something on your tooth !!


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll prove you wrong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, Disso. Whatchu trying to do? Make me kill myself? D: 

Eww, Alienated. xD Dat's nasty. 

--------------------------------------------

See, what had happen was....


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Shredder wants to kill splinter because he scratched him in his face?
So splinter teaches a couple of turtles martial arts so they would be his body guards?

The person who thought about this story is heavily on drugs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Jonagold apples > gala apples, any day


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

That's not a cow and you're not milking.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

fluid farts coca cola in my rations.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Words that end in s are better with z.

Example, I likez eatingz applez

Now 20% Coolerz LOLZ PONYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Fluffy ponies are incredibly useless creatures that poop and pee in their beds and eat all day.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Google chrome is watching you.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*ooh*

I can't do anything normal.

I feel self-praise

anti-social? Anything not the same as Everyone else
this defines me from birth. My brain set me up this way

A poet shouldn't compose a poem titled 'oh'

or a painter create a canvas containing black only

all sports people just do exactly what Everyone else does
same for producing human offspring 
what a fresh unadultered idea that'd be


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think therefore I am.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

aint no more of that no good no more


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't understand why I can't decide how it's not going. Probably like the outcome I foresee maybe my choice wouldn't as of yet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MadTroll153 said:


> Fluffy ponies are incredibly useless creatures that poop and pee in their beds and eat all day.


My Little Pony promotes tramp stamps and bad hair colors. I wouldn't let my daughters watch it. :lol


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Wumbo,wumbology...the study of wumbo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elementary Algebra


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Intermediate Algebra


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

cracker *****


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"i SE with my EYEs" <<< words of wisdom from nitrogen


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

mermaid pays 2 pee cents rent every month to live in a box in scarlett's big *** dorm room and she gets to mooch off the wifi for free but that catch is that she's only allowed 8 hours of internet per day. scarlett instated the rule in order to encourage mermaid to go outside more often. however, mermaid often breaks the rules and ends up on tumblr allllllll day, and since scarlett is her bible thumper girlfriend, she's very lenient. mermaid also gets extra internet time when she goes to work at the financial aide office everyday, because she knows she is getting paid 1 pee cent per hour to giggle at tumblr behind her desk and make 23189082801293 selfie posts per day like the true narcissist she is. 

sometimes scarlett worries for her health. ever since the doctor informed the couple of mermaid's horrifying lack of genitalia, scarlett grew even more adamant in providing mermaid with the best possible life otherwise in regards to health. so every morning when she takes mermaid's poor, abused, neglected eskimo alien dog shooby out for its daily poo, she sets mermaid in her red box outside next to the bench. she makes sure to lock mermaid's laptop away in the dorm room. mermaid likes to look up at the trees and down at the grass and up at the sky, but she also gets very scared because she does not know how she got there and where she is. she doesn't understand what these natural elements of the outdoors are, so sometimes when scarlett catches her staring dumbly at a tree branch or a squirrel, she'll put her hand on mermaid's shoulder and point to the object, announcing, "that's a tree branch," or, "there goes heidy!" 

mermaid has had the unfortunate deficiency of neurons since birth, as is visible in her spelling in her blog posts, but her followers pity her and try to cheer her efforts on nonetheless. it's slow progress, as scarlett has commented, but mermaid is learning something new everyday.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> mermaid pays 2 pee cents rent every month to live in a box in scarlett's big *** dorm room and she gets to mooch off the wifi for free but that catch is that she's only allowed 8 hours of internet per day. scarlett instated the rule in order to encourage mermaid to go outside more often. however, mermaid often breaks the rules and ends up on tumblr allllllll day, and since scarlett is her bible thumper girlfriend, she's very lenient. mermaid also gets extra internet time when she goes to work at the financial aide office everyday, because she knows she is getting paid 1 pee cent per hour to giggle at tumblr behind her desk and make 23189082801293 selfie posts per day like the true narcissist she is.
> 
> sometimes scarlett worries for her health. ever since the doctor informed the couple of mermaid's horrifying lack of genitalia, scarlett grew even more adamant in providing mermaid with the best possible life otherwise in regards to health. so every morning when she takes mermaid's poor, abused, neglected eskimo alien dog shooby out for its daily poo, she sets mermaid in her red box outside next to the bench. she makes sure to lock mermaid's laptop away in the dorm room. mermaid likes to look up at the trees and down at the grass and up at the sky, but she also gets very scared because she does not know how she got there and where she is. she doesn't understand what these natural elements of the outdoors are, so sometimes when scarlett catches her staring dumbly at a tree branch or a squirrel, she'll put her hand on mermaid's shoulder and point to the object, announcing, "that's a tree branch," or, "there goes heidy!"
> 
> mermaid has had the unfortunate deficiency of neurons since birth, as is visible in her spelling in her blog posts, but her followers pity her and try to cheer her efforts on nonetheless. it's slow progress, as scarlett has commented, but mermaid is learning something new everyday.


that was so beautiful i'm honestly tearing up


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

sometimes my toesies get scrunched and squeezed and suffocated when i sit the way i do on my spinny computer chair. i know that all the blood has stopped in its restricted pathway to my toesies now, causing them to grow cold and numb. the pressure is nonetheless a dull pain.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> that was so beautiful i'm honestly tearing up


u welcom hun


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

if i hollah fo a dollah, will u b my honey baby?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

the consistency of my post quality is questionable. then again, it suits my incongruous personality. i seem to have many faces!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I think i'll celebrate my next birthday at midnight in the restroom with the blinking light while eating breakfast ice cream.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

a million splinters nail me to the wall 
we pull 
them out 
with teeth

still the trigger in your sweaty palms
it won't
bring you
relief


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

we hid from the downpour 
and wiped our wet faces
the stench of a t shirt 
that has not been worn in years
oh, oh

on my shoulders i feel heavy arms 
of soggy raincoat sleeves
little did, little did i know 
you've bundles up to leave

a place only we know, 
the raindrops hide our secrets
beating the window pane, 
collecting in pools of shame 

everyone everyone i know 
has vanished behind glass
the tears and the fears of the people 
are raining hard and fast

i still go your t shirt
you probably don't miss it
it sags over frail bones 
i keep this ghost close to my home


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

you look like a toilet seat to me


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

a lack of understanding. always.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> a lack of understanding. always.


 Of you or you do not understand?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Of you or you do not understand?


in everything. for everything. from everything.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> in everything. for everything. from everything.


not even the greatest minds on the earth have all the answers. Don't fret your head over it. Be calm and be cool stay in skool.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> not even the greatest minds on the earth have all the answers. Don't fret your head over it. Be calm and be cool stay in skool.


i know. i was simply stating something i noticed. that there is always a lack of understanding with everything. and rightfully, i should be frustrated with this. realizing our ignorance is our cue to fix that lack of understanding. innate curiosity. sometimes others' lack of understand also negatively affects mine and many other's lives. so it's important to take note of.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> i know. i was simply stating something i noticed. that there is always a lack of understanding with everything. and rightfully, i should be frustrated with this. realizing our ignorance is our cue to fix that lack of understanding. innate curiosity. sometimes others' lack of understand also negatively affects mine and many other's lives. so it's important to take note of.


 Mkay.

To thread: I got nothing agaisnt sea urchins.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

embrace the lens when the sun is hot
and the cold hard glass grinds down
i know what you are sayin

i...am alone and quite unsure.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i will fly
wishing you well 
on this cold december morning
farewell
la la la la la la
climbed up a tree
to see if you could see
the fiery sun is shedding light
across the twinkling town
i've stayed here for far too long
when the sun sets i will sing a new song
solitary flame, the night sky
sings of all its pain
i'll be long gone morning come


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

See the world trough a veil of thoughts and you see see it trough a veil of lies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

College Algebra


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

no dont ok go ahead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, baby I still love you so. I still love you so. I can't let you go. I love you. Ooh, baby I love you. Oooh ah ah ah oh ooooh. Lala oooh oh oh oh.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

a puzzling prickle in my perineum. *pervy chuckle to self*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Geometry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Screw you guys, I'm going home.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trigonometry


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Shhh, the jalapenos are sleeping.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

difficult.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.
That was awesome. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

PreCalculus


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

butterscotch robbery


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Vegemite is gross.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel a new me in the deepest layer of my skin
Beating through my pulse
Riding through my steady veins
Rejuvenating me with each breath

How soon the others must see
A courageous entity
Who in the past once sulked
Behind the veil of rare discomfort

Presently, feathers blooming wide
She gains her sparkling colors
Aiming for the spread of the sky

Her lustrous form takes flight
High into a liberating innocence
An iridescent view gleaming freely
She is the pilot controlling every twist and turn

Wind, rain, and thunder obscure a plain below
Gradually escalating her speed
I fly from the chagrin
Leaving it in places never to be open

I soar wherever my gratitude wills me
Something grand waits ahead
A camaraderie of prominent birds
Who have chosen and gifted me
With these ever flowing wings


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I feel a new me in the deepest layer of my skin
> Beating through my pulse
> Riding through my steady veins
> Rejuvenating me with each breath
> ...


wut?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> wut?


Don't make fun of my poem. lol I was using she in third person talking about myself. xD

Didn't want to use the word I so many times since it would be overused in my poem. ;-;


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Salty sticks of brilliance.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

the maggots will feast upon my flesh deep in the night. i toss and turn as they gnaw and burrow deep into my sleeping form. tomorrow i will wake up with heavy bags beneath my soulless pits and a series of cavities littering my skin, like craters on the surface of the moon.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> the maggots will feast upon my flesh deep in the night. i toss and turn as they gnaw and burrow deep into my sleeping form. tomorrow i will wake up with heavy bags beneath my soulless pits and a series of cavities littering my skin, like craters on the surface of the moon.


 kinky.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

jinkies.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> jinkies.


I wanted to get a Shaggy avater but would be afraid of the shipping @[email protected]


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Don't make fun of my poem. lol I was using she in third person talking about myself. xD
> 
> Didn't want to use the word I so many times since it would be overused in my poem. ;-;


i like your poem....:yes.....wish i could write a poem...mayby i will try...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Calculus One


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to **** you hard on the sink
But i don't wanna get spunk on the mink
And I'll also buy you a drink


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i'm so tired of chotards


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's alright. I'm exactly where I'm supposed to be.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> i'm so tired of chotards


did siler drag you to the trilogy marathon or something with his eighties mum


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> did siler drag you to the trilogy marathon or something with his eighties mum


he made me watch chotard and company


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Well it was pretty and colourful
and it surely meant well


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

(ノಭ_ಭ)ノ


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't care about handshakes, but a limp hug makes me feel sad.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Peanut Butter & Co's Crunch Time flavour was definitely named appropriately. Holy crunchy and amazing.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

What they said :ditto


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

7 mins until season finale of Pretty Little Liars!!!! Oh yeah


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

*Eating an apple*

*Crunch*
*nom* *nom* *nom* *nom* *nom* *nom*

mmmm....

*DELISH!*


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My last post was more appropriate for this thread. Hmm yes, indeed.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_May 14, 2012 _

Quick. Give me something to write about.

Backpacks and echoes and human laughter will soon begin to fill the hallways.

I have so many things to write about. So many dear, passionate things.

But thinking under pressure is hard.

Think, think, think.

I'm just the lonely kid pushed up against the wall. Possessed by paper and pencil. Tilt the page up toward me so my humiliation is spared. Imagine they could see it anyway, all along.

Shame.

Look, I have a chemistry test today. Hand over another failure. Add it to my C in math analysis. Add it to my AP test in 2 days. Add it to each of my final exams. Add it to my report card, permanent record, every single ****ing college transcript, stamp it on my forehead, why don't you?

Add it to my life.

Add it to my words; they don't come out right. Add it to my friends; I can't keep seem to keep them. Add it to all humans; they don't understand me. Add it to the people I hate; because I ****ing hate them and their ignorance, phoniness, blatancy and skull-racking dullness. Burn them all at the stake, I say. They're not humans.

Don't chastise me. I'm not Hitler.

Sitting on pins and needles, waiting for the bell to ring, take me away from misery to more misery.

Ahahah. I'm so poetic. No, pathetic.

Writing for the sake of writing in all its aesthetics. Point-5 millimeter lead pressed to paper making anxious curves, loops, and dots. Neat and slanted and hard and dark. Breaking at the tip, powder scatters and smears with my abrasive touch. Jam another rod in and pump the new piece forward for its grating torture.

Yes, I'm fooling everyone around me. I'm not writing for some distant, urgent purpose disconnected from these strangers; I am only giving the illusion of writing!

I'm not insane. I swear.

STATEMENTS TO COPE WITH THIS WORRY:
I'm getting less and less sure by the day. And prescribing advice to myself&#8230;.not the best solution.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

1. wrong planet pete
2. the gentleman’s murder
3. self photography
4. steady breathing
5. downpour
6. cosmic 
7. interlude
8. dead night
9. lunar debility
10. light morning
11. family bonds
12. philosophy homework
13. alright, alright


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

brace your pace for the heart attack
you ain't ever gon get it back
they say safe's for the savant seeker
but we know well you're the weaker creature

kids on the street don't know your name
never bothered to tell cus you feel the same
though it wouldn't matter now if they asked your name
cus every little mother****er goes down in flames


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_rarity_

mashmallow mare making up her mane
shines like a diamond
fragile as a flake
but still explodes like butane
catching hearts on fire
with her fabulous attire
she can still bring the pain


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

spinach and cheddar melted pita pockets
apple and cheddar grilled cheese
creamy artichoke and spinach dip
leek, potato & spinach stew
penne with spinach sauce, garlic cloves, cream cheese, pepper
fajita quesadilla
kale & cannellini stew
potato skins w/ranch
roasted asparagus & tomato penne salad w/ goat cheese
tofu breakfast burrito w/ egg, beans, & spinach

...as you can tell, i really like spinach.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'm addicted to Tetris.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ohohoho, society. you are terrible. most of you mother****ers make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

drink gatorade out of a windex bottle so the chemicals absorbed by the plastic seep into your drink and inevitably lead to a slow painful death as your vital organs begin to shut down


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> drink gatorade out of a windex bottle so the chemicals absorbed by the plastic seep into your drink and inevitably lead to a slow painful death as your vital organs begin to shut down


and then i will suck the vital organs out of you with a mother****ing vacuum. you're welcome hun.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

When I vent 
It's usually from my butt 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 
Crack my self up ha ha ha ha ah ah ah crack


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> and then i will suck the vital organs out of you with a mother****ing vacuum. you're welcome hun.


how i always wanted to be cremated


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

500 posts.

Yay?

Yay. My rapidly climbing post count is satisfying to me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

apathetic and slightly pathetic.


----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

what has 2 legs in the morning, 3 in the evening and 4 at night? I don't know but if you see it run like hell!!!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

low
high
wrapped under covers but hanging from the ceiling

held the hand
flesh was cold
it's visceral 
miserable
to feel so tall when you're small

it's impossible 
to feel the warmth of someone else's skin
without feeling cold first


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

who will redeem for this animal skin?
doesn't cost much but it's splattered with sin
they howl in the night for their newborn lost kin
the humans don't know where we end or begin


----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

no one uses the word "dickweed" anymore...I remember one time in the 90's some kid called me a dickweed...thats the last time I ever heard it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's nice feeling like my dog is watching over me.  Can't help but think that every time I go outside, he'll come up to me. Oh, how I'll miss feeding him. The last thing I gave him was my left over taco salad. I won't look at taco salads the same way again. :<


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oedipa first finds the Trystero muted post horn symbol in a bar bathroom, where it decorates a graffito advertising a group of polyamorists.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Oedipa first finds the Trystero muted post horn symbol in a bar bathroom, where it decorates a graffito advertising a group of polyamorists.


i can't ****ing believe you


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

shelbster18 said:


> It's nice feeling like my dog is watching over me.  Can't help but think that every time I go outside, he'll come up to me. Oh, how I'll miss feeding him. The last thing I gave him was my left over taco salad. I won't look at taco salads the same way again. :<


 im sorry you have to go through this  ...we're all here for you :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to get drunk with the animals


----------



## SecondChance2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Why do ostriches have long necks?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> i can't ****ing believe you


i am just trying to spread my vast knowledge of polyamorist films.


----------



## For (Mar 3, 2014)

rape the egg


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nitrogen is a big fat ****ing idiot cus he doesn't know what a trystero symbol is yet

jesus ****ing christ why don't you just go to lot 49 and cry about your stupidity, pathetic piece of ****


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> nitrogen is a big fat ****ing idiot cus he doesn't know what a trystero symbol is yet
> 
> jesus ****ing christ why don't you just go to lot 49 and cry about your stupidity, pathetic piece of ****


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


>


why didn't you put the blushy face. that would have been more appropriate considering your deep feelings for me and my incessant criticism of your intelligence level.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

4 whom da sour bell toilz


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> why didn't you put the blushy face. that would have been more appropriate considering your deep feelings for me and my incessant criticism of your intelligence level.


:mushy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I just lost my sexy back. I need to find it again. Is this the real life. is this just fantasy? If only I could articulate with perfect accuracy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

mermaid lives in shack aquarium now. 

scarlett decided it was time to let mermaid go. she used to catch her sometimes, when she brought mermaid and her box outside after taking their abused dog shooby for a walk, staring off longingly into the sky. the sky was blue, and it whirred mermaid's mind slowly awake with memories of the sea. mermaid belonged there, with her people. 

so one day, with tears in her eyes and a constipated expression on her face, scarlett carried mermaid in her box over to the local shack aquarium. she couldn't afford to bribe the manager of some high end aquarium, as that would cost way more than the pathetic 2 pee cent she earns per hour, so they had to settle for the shack aquarium. with one epic heave, she tossed mermaid over and into the tank of great white sharks. 

"be free, mermaid!" 

and she was. 

she cried with tears of joy as the a mob of starving great white sharks swarmed around her, ripping apart her body. scarlett smiled, wiping a single salty tear from her eye. 

"thank ****ing jesus i was getting sick of that stupid *****."


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> mermaid lives in shack aquarium now.
> 
> scarlett decided it was time to let mermaid go. she used to catch her sometimes, when she brought mermaid and her box outside after taking their abused dog shooby for a walk, staring off longingly into the sky. the sky was blue, and it whirred mermaid's mind slowly awake with memories of the sea. mermaid belonged there, with her people.
> 
> ...


brb going to lot 49 so i can cry about this


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> brb going to lot 49 so i can cry about this


i should just start a tumblr called lot 49: fanfiction about mermaid that will make you cry


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

rasins in me bum.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sandy beans sounds like a naughty word.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm an excellent driver.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I just want to jenk off. 

Shut your gabber m8 b4 i shut it 4 u. 

Oh okay. 

Hngh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The style of the 80's was so elegant.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Pompeii said:


> I'm an excellent driver.


pot belly ; - ;


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

nevermind that's not her.. that's cook eggs and bacon on my belly D= ? isn't it?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I was holding his hand and I snuggled my head underneath him and told him how much I had missed him and that I loved him and he wouldn’t open up to me about how he felt. Finally after what seemed like hours of pleading with him to talk to me about what he felt he said, “Please Summer, let me talk!” He finally opened up and told me how much he missed me too and I just laid there holding his hand telling him I loved him. I told him just how broken I was without him and he just held onto me, and all of the months of loneliness disappeared when I was in his arms again.


I just had this dream and I woke up realizing it wasn’t reality, even though it felt so real when I was dreaming. When I realized it wasn’t true that I was with him again I just held my chest where my heart is because it ached so badly.

lulz


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

My throat is starting to feel sore which means a cold. Help!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

"i bought you some goddamn Yakult so STFU AND DRINK UP!!!!"


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone ever told you...that you look like a cactus?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

poptart cactus


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

the ahnsah to yor qwestion is no!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

blame the booty.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

peaches and cream


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> blame the booty.


'cause it's such a cutie.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> 'cause it's such a cutie.


i'm not playing hard to get, no. i'm just hard to get.
my booty, guilty. a booty loveliness.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It's that time again...so much pain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was organizing my room and getting rid of a bunch of old papers. I found some of my stuff from 12th grade. xD Thought I got rid of all that stuff but I'm glad I kept it because I found some poems I made in my English class that were called hint fiction poems and we had to put a title to them. It sucks that I never got my senior portfolio back that I made in 12th grade. I think it had some really good poems I made in it for our assignment that was required for it.  I still want it back but it's long gone now.

"Chilling Backwoods Murder"

On a riverbank
Huge splashes of blood appear
Shrieking screams emanate from the woods
But come to find out, not a sight of anyone there

"Another World"

A hole in my floor
Keeps getting bigger
I jump in and see flames
Now, I am stuck inside

"Dark Side of Nature"

Resting by colorful flowers
Each of them begins to rise
I try to escape
Somehow, they pull me in

:um Crazy looking at this stuff again. Kind of nostalgic in a way.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> ****e dog you are da man. You got that fine *** sense of style and all them things. I wish I could be the man like that.


i wish i could be a hybrid dog-man as well, man.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> No you da man. How you do it, man? Man, you confabulate the pants off all this world man. It's like, _damn_, you crazy smooth as silk with them things you say. I could never be the man like that, so it is you that is the man.


Well, damn. Now I feel bad. I'm going to come right out and say it: I'm a fraud. A big, fat, phony fraud. I stole lyrics from a Leslie Hall song and claimed them as my own, just to seem like I was da man. I'm sorry. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Get to work, on my gigantic Google Chrome statue!!!!

*NOW*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Alright, lets examine this well good, you eloquent, man. Ain't no user more in his element than you. You construct these lovely thought patterns as if they were never lovely at all. Consequently, them is _lovely_. Don't apologize for utilizing what yo mind is eatin up, that's just the inspiration of the true man. It's ace and nobody no how can claim that the man is not you.


Well then, I'll keep quoting Leslie Hall songs and the like. Stay true and never belittle myself. Thanks, dawg. You may not be the man, but damn, you sure are one rad polar bear.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> But I can't dance.







I know you can.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chernobyl. Still nuked.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

.... ^ u can't have my booty.

on my giant trampoline i go bounce bounce
you fall in love with every ounce ounce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The laundry is out of the hamper


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh great, another penis enlargement ad...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Inferior humans need to bow down to their superior..me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The gluttonous gluteus maximus eating gluten free glue.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

white
on your wingtips
dance on the wind
tonight got the best of us
luna this is getting old
i know you didnt mean to be so cold

luna...[x4]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

惨劇の夜


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

mmm fried chiken wings, I am in grease heaven. call it what you will, grease gives me wings. like _literally_.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Calculus Two


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

i came up with a good idea... see-through skin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Calculus Three


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i will probably die dead and when i do my diaphragm will deflate and i will decompose in deadly dumbness


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Leedle leedle leedle lee


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm drinking tea out of a bowl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Linear Algebra And Differential Equations


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Swiggity swooty, I'm coming for that booty.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

The mayor is going to rue the day he refused to pay the Piper, huehuehue


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

uzi6876uzgjhgrdrsi 897uhuhgzjgnftfrdg gfgf jhiutrsexescffxdyses, right?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

百万桃はあなたを殺すでしょう


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

b... baka!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Beyond the rack


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nitrogen said:


> 百万桃はあなたを殺すでしょう


私はあなたの内臓を吸い出すます


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Me Batman, you Jane.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

aceemokid said:


> 私はあなたの内臓を吸い出すます


戦利品


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

nitrogen said:


> 戦利品


それを非難


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

I want some cherry pie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Going for another run....hopefully I won't have any problems with cars not watching where they are going!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

数学


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hope this little cold I have is gone tomorrow


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ever the time, I always act awkward around boys when there's an attraction from them to me. Strange and funny. Need a mental barrier.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

To all those who said I'd never amount to anything: I wish you could see me now as I sit at my plastic desk making a flyer for a children's Easter egg hunt. _That_ would show 'em.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

私はあなたがそれを忘れないで、完全にセクシーなビッチだ


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

One direction has too many fans.

FAR TOO MANY


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I crave bass.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

South Park is a TV show.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

knotted veins throbbing gristle gnarled spasming precious blood webbed pathways


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Starya said:


> I want some cherry pie.


I want both kinds :yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No Comment


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Flower pots are planning to overrun the Russian government! Quick, hide your endoplasmic reticulums!


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

I hate clowns!:eek


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

shiitake mushrooms


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

That last hand...nearly killed me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Was there something special on 05-21-2013 at 02:56 AM?

29,859 user where online on that day. The most ever :O


----------



## Tucknutz (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm sorry I summoned a demon in your grandmother's basement but nows not the time to point fingers and play the blame game!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

trushy said:


> I hate clowns!:eek


I don't hate them but I'd have a heart attack waking up to one...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

HEY, YOU!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evil


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yo diggety


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0+0


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

mi ti do ra mi ra do ti la la do me ra do ti ti do ra mi do la


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death is coming your way


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Maize


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Death will come on swift wings to whomsoever opens this chest. Anyway, what's for dinner?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Life's tough, wear a helmet


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Finally the Rock has come BACK!!! ....... insert whatever city he is in that night.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

i feel like crap


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What a handsome pit stain. May I caress your warm underarm? My hands are feeling quite chilly and your armpits seem like the perfectly toasty furnace to wriggle my frigid fingers. Snug, dark, and slightly moist. Reminds me of those 9 months in my mother's womb. As if my fingers have memories and minds of their own. And if they did, that would be quite the feat for an infantile digit to remember its residence in such detail before its birth. They must have been brainwashed by media's portrayal of the inside of a woman's womb, lacking the ability to remember their own firsthand experiences. Nonetheless -- ah, a lovely pit indeed! Thank you for lifting it. May I twirl my pinky in the vast expanse of your jungly hair? Oooh, very curly. You must have had it permed recently. No? Oh, I must say I am shocked! Genetics and puberty have gazed favorably upon your pits. Come closer, dear. Let me nuzzle my cold cheek against it. Ahahah, just like my pet chilean tarantula I used to cuddle up with on rainy days. I could just fall asleep on your underarms for hours. Oh, but I won't. That would be too intrusive, and I'm sure your pits have a very busy life and many other people besides me to make happy. Well, I'll be off, and thank you very much for this opportunity! Here's a Lincoln for your trouble. Ta-ta!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

This grease/some type of food stain on the envelope has formed into the shape of a heart. Exactly. I'll take this as a sign from the Lord almighty.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

aceemokid said:


> what a handsome pit stain. May i caress your warm underarm? My hands are feeling quite chilly and your armpits seem like the perfectly toasty furnace to wriggle my frigid fingers. Snug, dark, and slightly moist. Reminds me of those 9 months in my mother's womb. As if my fingers have memories and minds of their own. And if they did, that would be quite the feat for an infantile digit to remember its residence in such detail before its birth. They must have been brainwashed by media's portrayal of the inside of a woman's womb, lacking the ability to remember their own firsthand experiences. Nonetheless -- ah, a lovely pit indeed! Thank you for lifting it. May i twirl my pinky in the vast expanse of your jungly hair? Oooh, very curly. You must have had it permed recently. No? Oh, i must say i am shocked! Genetics and puberty have gazed favorably upon your pits. Come closer, dear. Let me nuzzle my cold cheek against it. Ahahah, just like my pet chilean tarantula i used to cuddle up with on rainy days. I could just fall asleep on your underarms for hours. Oh, but i won't. That would be too intrusive, and i'm sure your pits have a very busy life and many other people besides me to make happy. Well, i'll be off, and thank you very much for this opportunity! Here's a lincoln for your trouble. Ta-ta!


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Broccoli is good for you.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

teacher: e-mail me the assignment by monday. i'll need your e-mail address.
me: 
teacher: 
me: 
teacher: 
me: tastyb****[email protected]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i want
you need
there is no way out
there is no way out
feast of flesh
hunger grow
beat and thresh
down so low
i want 
you need
i believe in the strength of pain as liberation
blood that drips out words lost in translation
carving through emotional castration
wounds dig deeper, a dangerous flirtation
i want
you need
i want 
you need


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes I just feel like a complete hack.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

don't eat the moldy bread. >.>


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> What a handsome pit stain. May I caress your warm underarm? My hands are feeling quite chilly and your armpits seem like the perfectly toasty furnace to wriggle my frigid fingers. Snug, dark, and slightly moist. Reminds me of those 9 months in my mother's womb. As if my fingers have memories and minds of their own. And if they did, that would be quite the feat for an infantile digit to remember its residence in such detail before its birth. They must have been brainwashed by media's portrayal of the inside of a woman's womb, lacking the ability to remember their own firsthand experiences. Nonetheless -- ah, a lovely pit indeed! Thank you for lifting it. May I twirl my pinky in the vast expanse of your jungly hair? Oooh, very curly. You must have had it permed recently. No? Oh, I must say I am shocked! Genetics and puberty have gazed favorably upon your pits. Come closer, dear. Let me nuzzle my cold cheek against it. Ahahah, just like my pet chilean tarantula I used to cuddle up with on rainy days. I could just fall asleep on your underarms for hours. Oh, but I won't. That would be too intrusive, and I'm sure your pits have a very busy life and many other people besides me to make happy. Well, I'll be off, and thank you very much for this opportunity! Here's a Lincoln for your trouble. Ta-ta!


much win. very wow. :clap


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> This grease/some type of food stain on the envelope has formed into the shape of a heart. Exactly. I'll take this as a sign from the Lord almighty.


I saw a heart-shaped stain too, on the ground a few days ago :3


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Life is like an onion. It has many layers which make you cry. When you peel away all the layers there is nothing left.

- Shrek


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Mmm...hamburgers with lots of mayonnaise; living the dream!


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

There's a light outside but it's kind of dark?


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm so hungry I could eat a porcupine.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I just got strawberry yogurt on my laptop touchpad. :\


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Starless Sneetch said:


> I just got strawberry yogurt on my laptop touchpad. :\


 I wouldn't know what to be more disappointed by, the yogurt on my touchpad, or the touchpad on my yogurt.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

My fingers smell like onions.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

bible prom was the best time of my life. because us popular kids dumped a bucket of pig blood on nitrogen's head and made it the worst time of his life.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lifelikeahole said:


> much win. very wow. :clap


thank much


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> bible prom was the best time of my life. because us popular kids dumped a bucket of pig blood on nitrogen's head and made it the worst time of his life.


i had to recite all of genesis while you did this to me. you're the reason for my sa. wow.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> i had to recite all of genesis while you did this to me. you're the reason for my sa. wow.


but i'm also the reason for your telekinesis, right? if it weren't for cruel kids in high school, you would have never have discovered your supernatural abilities.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know whether to laugh or laugh harder.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Bagagagabrrrooobagididnjff


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

wow long time since i posted lol


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

I like trains. *pokerface*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

"Me? I'm scared of everything. I'm scared of what I saw, I'm scared of what I did, of who I am, and most of all I'm scared of walking out of this room and never feeling the rest of my whole life the way I feel when I'm with you."


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Life is like an onion. It has many layers which make you cry. When you peel away all the layers there is nothing left.
> 
> - Shrek


ha:clap


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I made a mixtape straight out of '94
I've got your ripped skinny jeans lying on the floor. 



:mushy


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Tick tock. Tick tock.

Time is running out. Sometimes the clock freezes so I bash it into the wall and that usually get its to work again. It's missing a few springs. I lost them on the floor somewhere. They bounced off. Also a few screws are missing. I guess as long as it ticks it is fine. It just fluctuates though. Sometimes it freezes up and sometimes it goes too fast. Though one thing is always true- I never have enough time.


----------



## sexycolombianita02 (Apr 4, 2014)

i want home made pizza..  yummy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Out Kast (Apr 4, 2014)

Acorns.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome psybient reveal yourself to me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bow down to your superior


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

auditory hallucinations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Algebra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I left an unopened package of lunch meat out for 10 hours. It is now in the trash and I am $3 upset!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

130 Degrees


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I feel like a pole dancer without a pole.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

The letter d is actually a reverse of the letter b. Likewise, the letter v is a reverse of the letter ^.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

You're alone in the rain.
Been thinking of you. 
You can't stop your tears. 
Just before.
I wanna know. 
Do you love me?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

life is **** 

you talk ****, listen to ****, do a ****ty job, put up with ****ty people, live in a ****ty **** hole, take copious ****s on the ****ter, and then your carcass becomes the toilet for insects and various animals to **** on

congratulations i'm done forever bye


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

LAUGHS OBNOXIOUSLY while listening to terrible linkin park dubstep remixes that i mindlessly decided to click in the youtube suggestions bar despite consciously predicting its suckiness mid-click

YOUTUBE YOU DON'T KNOW ME
DON'T PRETEND TO KNOW ME
YOU'RE JUST EMBARRASSING YOURSELF

jesus f the nerve of some mass video hosting sites


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetballs


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

You're a pirate.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> You're a pirate.







A+. I should change my avatar back to Stephanie, but I'm far too...._lazy._


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> A+. I should change my avatar back to Stephanie, but I'm far too...._lazy._


Ah ha! I think I do remember you having that avatar at one point.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Ah ha! I think I do remember you having that avatar at one point.


Yup. This sexy one right here.










Wow and you posted my jam. This video also keeps me company on many a rainy day:






Not under the influence of hallucinogens, I swear.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Yup. This sexy one right here.
> 
> Wow and you posted my jam. This video also keeps me company on many a rainy day:
> 
> Not under the influence of hallucinogens, I swear.


It's the leekspin song! At least that is what I connect it with hah.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

If I say booga booga, you booga booga.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

aliens ate my babysitter


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm booga booga


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No Comment


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I watch too much Gordon Ramsay for the average person, too much than is healthy or advisable.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I almost forgot how fun it was to chew gum. Orbit sweet mint. Nummy and keeps me stimulated.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

This....is.....SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> A+. I should change my avatar back to Stephanie, but I'm far too...._lazy._


I've seen that show... lol

I used to always think of LazyTown as 'the place where people are too lazy to even breathe.'


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

G'DAY MATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

i liek mudkipz.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Warm velvety muppet sex


----------



## 101Drew (Apr 10, 2014)

Ladder Goat


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

wufwuf huf pufpuf ^.^


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaamat


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

is mayonnaise an instrument?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Twerking should be an olympic sport. Mileh wuld has about 5385940350495 gold medalzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Why do chemists call helium curium and barium the medical elements? Because, if you can't helium or curium, you barium! 

ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ raise your dongers ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I want to make love to your collarbone.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Some guys will **** anything that moves. Or doesn't move.

Some guys will **** anything.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

my, what beautiful carbuncles you have

*falls asleep in your closet*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

zipmouthed houselfies


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Fine!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I think it's time to say goodbye to prince Abubu.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Islander said:


> I think it's time to say goodbye to prince Abubu.





Clarity's polar bear said:


> A bwah _bwah _


 Who is that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

BY FIRE BE PURGED~!

Blaw blaw blaw


----------



## ndjokovic (Nov 23, 2013)

super sayan 5


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm having waffles and bacon for dinner tonight


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The PlayStation Vita doesn't have very good specs anymore - 512 MB RAM is pretty uninspiring.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Self-Study remedial mathematics instead of wasting 3-4 semesters


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i love useless signs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

may all beings be happy, may all beings be happy, may all beings be happy


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I killed multiple things today but I am not sure on that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

housebunny said:


> may all beings be happy, may all beings be happy, may all beings be happy


Compassion and equanimity to all.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to repeatedly stab myself in the face with a rusty dagger in public


while people casually go about their day acting like there's nothing wrong with this behavior


then I'm going to let maggots nest in my wounds and show off my pretty new face


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

nanananana anana ana anana ananan na ana na nan na annanananananana 
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NAN NA NA NA NA NA NA NA AN na
NANA NA NA na na na na na anNA ANA NA NA NA NA NA na na

CATMAN!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I know you probably won't believe it, but you matter. Yes, _you._ You there, reading these words and feeling anything from vague annoyance (rolling your eyes, are we?) to disbelief and mild hilarity. Treat yourself well. Take care of your body and emotional well being. Don't beat yourself up or you'll only feel worse. Don't let anyone undermine your pain because they lack the empathy or perspective, or are simply too arrogant. Do what makes you happy. **** it all. All that remains is base pleasure, so seek it, so long as it doesn't harm someone or something else. Love yourself enough to treat yourself.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i love it when you call me big legislator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death staring at you


----------



## PeppermintButler (Apr 12, 2014)

zugzwang. 
would you like a jelly baby?


----------



## PeppermintButler (Apr 12, 2014)

*Magic*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Thankyou, I only wish I could. :|
> 
> '
> '
> ...


No; it is meant for you. 

It's meant for anyone who needs it.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

ah the smell of danger...and cake.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Juicing lemons with my elbow


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't hate me, I couldn't bare it.
Love me, and don't forget to share it.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll never get tired of asking my mom if she wants to drive to Africa. We live in California and her idea of geography is hilarious.

edit: mmffmds


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Throw your hands in the air, if yous a true playa.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

[ ]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

四


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

sh*t is so crazy i couldnt make it up


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolo.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

If the children don't grow up,
Our bodies get bigger but our hearts get torn up.
We're just a million little god's causin' rain storms turnin' every good thing to rust.
I guess we'll just have to adjuuuuuuuaaaaaawwwww awwwwwwwwww aaawwwwwww awwwwww awwwwwwww oohhhhhh oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh oohhhhhhhh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

死神來了人類


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My hair is growing longer by the minute.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

i wanna have a MuFFIN pARTY


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

david bowie? more like david _disembowel me_! AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHJAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH im so fcuking done


----------



## Caramelito (Apr 6, 2014)

Your wish is my command


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

here is a shaolin monk throwing a needle trough a pane of glass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

the balls are inert. It doesn't make a bit of difference guys.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Hodor!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

You're scared of spiders and there's one on your head. 
Omg post 3330, whoopee.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> david bowie? more like david _disembowel me_! AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHJAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH im so fcuking done


shut the fck up with your fecestious dumb fcking jokes


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Bananas! Nananana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That human has anger problems,time to put him to sleep for good


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ingesting a tank full of light fluid sounds nice. i'll trip out before i mostly likely vomit all over myself and die.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's annoying when the natural peanut butter starts out oily and moist, but when the jar's nearly empty, it gets really dry.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

890th post! xD


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

i want a woman to press her boobs up against me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Du bist nicht dumm. >_<


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I am a cat. Meow.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

99 more posts to get to 1000.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PandaBearx said:


>


I thought it was Shia Labeouf that was in that movie, not Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I thought it was Shia Labeouf that was in that movie, not Joseph Gordon-Levitt


Nope! A bit glad it's Levitt. I like Shia Labeouf, but I prefer to watch him in action films.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Bawsome said:


> Compassion and equanimity to all.


:heart


AceEmoKid said:


> I know you probably won't believe it, but you matter. Yes, _you._ You there, reading these words and feeling anything from vague annoyance (rolling your eyes, are we?) to disbelief and mild hilarity. Treat yourself well. Take care of your body and emotional well being. Don't beat yourself up or you'll only feel worse. Don't let anyone undermine your pain because they lack the empathy or perspective, or are simply too arrogant. Do what makes you happy. **** it all. All that remains is base pleasure, so seek it, so long as it doesn't harm someone or something else. Love yourself enough to treat yourself.


:heart






Mantras for trying times. These are the most trying times I've ever been through. It's like when there's a crisis and then it resolves at some point. The last two years of my life have been a crisis without resolution. I never ever knew that happened. I always thought at some point crisis ends. Seems like there should be word for that. If there isn't one, maybe I'll create one.


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

nothingopcorn


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

When I make breakfast for you in bed you can at least say "Thank you" not "Who the hell are you?" or "How the ***** did you get into my house?"


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

housebunny said:


> Mantras for trying times. These are the most trying times I've ever been through. It's like when there's a crisis and then it resolves at some point. The last two years of my life have been a crisis without resolution. I never ever knew that happened. I always thought at some point crisis ends. Seems like there should be word for that. If there isn't one, maybe I'll create one.


awesome video. i'm listening to it while i eat lunch. entrancing and revitalizing. i hope you can make it through your crisis. :squeeze


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't like to eats lots of chocolate at once.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

[[[[[[[[[[[[[ ]]]]]]]]]]]][][////]]]]]]]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> [[[[[[[[[[[[[ ]]]]]]]]]]]][][////]]]]]]]


ditto


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> ditto


[[[[[[[[[[//////]]]]]]]]\\\\\\]]]]]]]]]][[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> [[[[[[[[[[//////]]]]]]]]\\\\\\]]]]]]]]]][[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]


no not that though
*never again*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i sell homobreado and homobreado accessories


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

aceemokid said:


> no not that though
> *never again*


(ノ ゜Д゜)ノ [[[[[[////]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> (ノ ゜Д゜)ノ [[[[[[////]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]


i can't believe you would say that to me.
how dare you.
i'm breaking up.
bye 5eva


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

aceemokid said:


> i can't believe you would say that to me.
> How dare you.
> I'm breaking up.
> Bye 5eva


 ゜Д゜

[[[[[[[////////[[[[[[[]][]][][]]]]]]/////////[[[[[[[]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

this one time


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

brie baptized me with her tears as she cried to mean girls


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

umbrella orgy

brb gonna work on my essay ay ay ay ay shawtay


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Sometimes, when wearing jeans and bursting to go to the toilet, i pull down the zip and try to find the slit in the boxers and it evades me, here i am standing with my hand in my trousers, wriggling around trying to find it, if anyone saw me its like my trousers is trying to eat my arm.

Also, how is it that a random dream can give more hope than something from my everyday life, its like finding an oasis of promise in a desert of despair, but maybe its just an illusion.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I was watching something on TV and kinda wished I was dreaming it instead. This way I'd be the character. And in the dream it would be real. Until I woke up.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Euphoria in the clouds. Bright blue, silk and music is god. Also, I am not on drugs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Peach the cat is laying on our entertainment center


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i love you david letterman


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to do my make up like Boy george. Annnnd he's surprisingly attractive with a beard.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to sleep


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

uggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> uggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


i dont know if it's apparent to just my browser setup, but whenever i type too long a word, or at least a really long sequence of the same letter, a gap appears. it's really strange.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

AceEmoKid said:


> i dont know if it's apparent to just my browser setup, but whenever i type too long a word, or at least a really long sequence of the same letter, a gap appears. it's really strange.


Maybe there's a little person inside your computer that actually speaks what you write and he just needed to catch his little breath :idea


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

NVU said:


> Maybe there's a little person inside your computer that actually speaks what you write and he just needed to catch his little breath :idea


Haha; that's a creative possibility. Maybe.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

è ineguagliabile

botte sangue e morte


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i just watched twenty minutes of an italian dubbed anime which randomly popped up in google search

ok










i can seriously appreciate the style though
even the unintentional line waver and audio clipping/static from its antiquity and primitive animation technique
its very beautiful
it makes me want to draw a retro screenshot from the show on a big fat piece of cardboard with a myriad of neon paint colors


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

italian makes everything too needlessly romantic mane


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

lfkg dfkgk eoro rfgnifbdp


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

cool story bro


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

blaze it


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Eggnog. It's really disgusting. -does not comprehend-


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i give up.
i'm stupid. i'm led by emotions even when i try to be logical. i shrug off views i dislike because i'm too exhausted to explain why they are incorrect. i'm exhausted by life. and no, this is unrelated to my suicidal mania episodes, though i still wouldn't care if i died suddenly in the next minute anyway. but i just don't care. if i happen to continue living, i will spend my days shrugging everything off and avoiding things i dislike and letting the emotions play out on my face even if it offends someone. i don't care what others think anymore. i will let them know what i think loud and clear if i feel like it. i don't care. i don't care. i don't care.
i'm tired


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

It feels like winter's coming again, but it makes me happy knowing the holidays aren't for a long time


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i feel like overdosing again......lol speaking of which, when my mum dropped me off, she checked my box of meds again before leaving. she saw that the diphenhydramine was sitting outside the box and asked me if i had taken any....i lied nonchalantly and explained that my hives were acting up again. 

i want to take more than last time, maybe 200mg. probably dangerous since no one is around this time; basically the dormitory is a ghostown due to the long weekend. i suspect most will arrive much later in the evening and late morning tomorrow. kind of don't care about the danger though. actually, i seek it. i would love to ovderdose and have someone find me dead on the floor hours later. i fantasize about such a scenario often.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

undulating waves shoreline roaring


----------



## gamerguy (Jan 23, 2014)

rubber duck


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

UIJNHJSDUIHFGNJGSFJKnfsdjfsdfianeAUNDSKNFSDJKGNFSD

my fjckking god


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> UIJNHJSDUIHFGNJGSFJKnfsdjfsdfianeAUNDSKNFSDJKGNFSD
> 
> my fjckking god


i feel dis


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

ugly casanova


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Moist is the most cringeworthy word in the dictionary.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How do the british pronounce "sexual"? Is it seck-shual or sex-yewal? huh huh, you said sex.


----------



## Chateau (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm tired and lonely


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

How do you know which caterpillars are poisonous. I'm always afraid to touch any of them.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

thine winds be howling
fire tornadoes&sharks


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm worried about the strange people in my toilet.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Around 3am today, I woke up to what seem to be tiny little men going in to my underpants drawer, and carrying my underpants away, ...that's it, no more breakfast tacos before bed.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Sir would you like to buy some girl scout cooki-No!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

check please


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

A million yawns a day is equal to one great heave a week -- The New Age Sage

(Did I make you yawn?)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cactus chair


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bike ride....then Chinese buffet!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My emotions are falling down again. Probably going to break down again this week.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> Around 3am today, I woke up to what seem to be tiny little men going in to my underpants drawer, and carrying my underpants away, ...that's it, no more breakfast tacos before bed.


Underpants Gnomes!!!

A guy walks into a bar, then dies from barithosis or something mental like that, great joke, everybody laugh.....


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

noh noh dunt fite


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is it just me or is the thirst stronger than its ever been on sas?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

de tutu et de rien.


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

Candy


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I just forgot the alphabet.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

YOU are awesome!


----------



## cookieholic mell (Dec 10, 2013)

My my friend, That was totally not expected from you~! cx


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Phase 1:Collect underpants, Phase 2:....um.....uh...., Phase 3ROFIT!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Schizophrenic band-aid hops into a bowl of cereal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Chinese buffet ladies weren't so nice tonight. I gave the girl $4 tip.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Motherfvcking cheese toast.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Chinese buffet ladies weren't so nice tonight. I gave the girl $4 tip.


Phook you white boy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Phook you white boy.


Are you being mean?  :lol

I think they were just busy - they weren't around all that much until they gave me the check. I was on the quiet side of the restaurant, where this mom kept looking at me weird. 
I was like...."not to brag, but I'm better looking than your husband....and you can't have mah milk 'n cookies!"

The $4 tip was for $13 dinner. Crab legs, go figure.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i need more coffee. someone go brew me a cup


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Avril Lavigne is sooo pretty, I would turn straight for her :lol


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

not that i'm a murderer or anything, but i totally killed that guy in chess


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My allergies started up when I was outside!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Look like I need help with these three pukey lil things? >:[ ****** muh fuh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

My dress is uncomfortable. Can't walk properly :/


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

I Love the 80's!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I washed off all the allergies. I should sleep okay.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish soda wasn't sooo bad for you. I mean, Soda as 0 nutritional value, and pretty much everything that makes an unhealthy food unhealthy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no friends. None at school, and the only people who understand me in the slightest or can make me smile I’m cut off from due to one pulled plug. I’m an introvert but that doesn’t mean I don’t want human interaction ever. Nobody understands that prolonged loneliness is fatal. Depression isn’t a serious problem, being disconnected from the internet is no big deal when everyone you’re connected to is offline, and trying to explain its importance is being “overdramatic” and “immature.” It’s marked as rebellion. I feel nothing except extreme, crushing, swelling pain in every area of my body, especially the lump in my throat and the burning ice tears rolling down my cheeks and the pinpricks of sweat beading on my nose. I’m trapped. 

Feelings that I hate: Being trapped, immobile, wanting to cry in private but being stuck in public or around your enemies, of whom you wish not to show any sign of perceived weakness. Being told your only hope, and then being denied it later. If you knew you couldn’t afford it, why did you let me accept it? Why did you vanquish all my anxieties only to later tell me, no, you’re ****ed. 

August 20, 2013


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Space Opera In Starlit Skies


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

jeanny said:


> I miss the year 2003...


Why?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Dear bank,

Thanks for mailing me paper that says what my balance was as of a week and a half ago. That's some useful and impressive technology you've got there.

Sincerely,
The year 1995


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blue ranch doritos are the best. Hells yea.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

What's the point of a two seat sofa?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't eat meat but occasionally I do eat fish. Even so, I would never eat a seahorse.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh Lord, guide this cinder block.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

_There is no life I know
To compare with pure imagination
Living there you'll be free
If you truly wish to be..._


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

electro circus freaks


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lollygagging werewolf ears


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

sumptuous gumption


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

keep your eyes on me 
there's nothing but us in this place
together so nice


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

imma try it out bruh

wow, my posts have become pretty random, huh...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> keep your eyes on me
> there's nothing but us in this place


you just made 3 posts while i was typing one

how inspiring


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

are you scared of me yet


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

how did these minutes pass so quickly, i didn't even notice, my eyelids are sagging and the screen is blurry


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> you just made 3 posts while i was typing one
> 
> how inspiring


glad i could inspire today's youth with my young adult drivel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> are you scared of me yet


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> [beautiful meme face]


thank you


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i am almost at 6,000 **** posts are you proud of me yet mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

jeanny said:


> I miss the year 2003...





Stray Bullet said:


> Why?


After that year everything went to hell...and before it wasn't much better neither...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Cross your arms across your chest, stand on one leg, close your eyes and see how long you can stand for.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-No Comment-


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

In your face, space coyote!


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

jeanny said:


> After that year everything went to hell...and before it wasn't much better neither...


so... what you wanna say is that everything went to hell when you hit the puberty


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm trying to get used to growing out a beard..it's kinda itchy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Vietnamese food should be called "Viet-noms".


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Vietnamese food should be called "Viet-noms".


This is one of the better posts I've ever read.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Random gibberish !*

Oogie poogie dipsey doodle,
piglen pie, with spiffy noodles,driggen and dry. 
Mama seeta buggie boodle, 
inna can of soupy scouples,
fillen with yummy morphy poodles.

LOL.

How is THAT for random? :eyes :huh:wtf:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Complex sentence structures. Complex concepts. Weird sounding words. Big words that I don't know. Small words that I don't know. Sentences that hurt my head because they don't make any sense. Slang words. etc. etc. 

Oh, English. You so scary. :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Stray Bullet said:


> so... what you wanna say is that everything went to hell when you hit the puberty


Yeah...I guess.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I message somebody.

*message*
*no response*

Yeah um ignoring me's cool too. That's fine!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Amon said:


> Mathematics...


...sucks


----------



## Princu (Jun 10, 2013)

^ Really?

_Me and my Girlfriend make up a killer complex number. I am the real and she is the imaginary part :b_


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

It's raining here.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

I wonder if every name likes a thing? Like of all the names that exist, at least one person from each name would like something, like cheeseburgers. And could it be possible that there are some names that wouldn't like it? Like if no one named Habar or Fitzgerald liked cheeseburgers?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Is it alright if I complain about my trousers?


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

I like cows.


----------



## Princesspoopla (Sep 24, 2009)

I always wonder if my braces could conduct electricity


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Laugh out loud


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Taplow said:


> Is it alright if I complain about my trousers?


What's wrong with them?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## xoc (May 1, 2014)

Is blue really blue?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*English Is Fun As Nonsense*



shelbster18 said:


> Complex sentence structures. Complex concepts. Weird sounding words. Big words that I don't know. Small words that I don't know. Sentences that hurt my head because they don't make any sense. Slang words. etc. etc.
> 
> Oh, English. You so scary. :eyes


English is fun to play around with.
Take it and mix it in a blender and see what you come up with ! 
Mix it, shake it, and put a spoon into it and stir !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

"Random is as random does."
You May Quote Me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random comment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Cornucopia of abundance. Cornucopia of homobreado. May your plate of homobreado never empty. Thanks. I'll be here all week.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

零


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

零加零


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The "It is Monday" feeling everyday for one week


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i can find a million things to apologize for at every moment of every day.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

People and their duplicate accounts.......


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Call of Duty is sooo overrated.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Go bwuah!!!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> What's wrong with them?


I just find them rather disappointing.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm the sort of person that would never feel comfortable in a casino.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

igloos venture out into the cold without thinking about cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like girls' butts and I cannot lie. I really, really sound like a guy. But girls' butts are amazing and so gorgeous and so beautiful. I like girls' butts. Yeeeeaaaa!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

evryting iz stoopid


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

eye scream


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The Pony.MOV series.

da *** is dis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

_*why*_


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

i _am_ the banana *man*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*f i c k l e* p i c k l e


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

yo dawg i heard u liek bananas
_ooooooooh_
damn boi.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lee-moan


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*happy 4:20 ..... A. M. 
*
ha.
haha.
hahaha.
HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAH
*HAW.*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

You can rub my eyeball.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> *happy 4:20 ..... A. M.
> *
> ha.
> haha.
> ...


This was amazing. OH MY now it's 4:29 where u livez


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

OMG i have issues.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Bang Bang... he shot me down... bang bang...

OMG I can't stop listening to this song.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Replace the human race with Artificial Intelligence


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

absent-minded and absent-souled.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

come one skinny loveeeeeee


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

must be jelly, cause jam don't shake!!!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> *happy 4:20 ..... A. M.
> *
> ha.
> haha.
> ...


stop with your fckin weed propaganda tryin to shove your 420 beliefs on everyone on this forum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0%


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> stop with your fckin weed propaganda tryin to shove your 420 beliefs on everyone on this forum


im sorry i just wanna show everyon the power of lord jeebus
blaze the lord hallelujah


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

you ****ing messed me up you ****. i know you are bad for me. but i still want you. even though i really don't. you are so ****ed up. like really messed up in the head. like psycho. but that turns me on so much. because the **** i hate about you i do to other people. we are the same. we were destined to be together. but we won't. i keep falling for girls that even remotely remind me of you. its so stupid loool. like i don't even ****ing like them. but they remind me of you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wowwww right right right right right right right right right right right right right right right right right right right on time right on time right on time right on time right on time right on time right on time 

some random **** drop da bass

*boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That's wicked 8)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

'Twas inspiring... Yes?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

jeanny said:


> Yeah...I guess.


okay... for me it was much later. Like once when I was expected to behave like an adult and responsible.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*y o k o*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

moody collage prints


----------



## Aminah (Jan 24, 2013)

Skinny Jeans


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Zibbe Ooma Roofoo Din Sua !*

*Hoooa! 

Amiee gup chacooyum zambanif yim za gambin 
inna swamdimfooey ramba !
:clap:clap:clap:eyes:rofl:lol

*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wonder what would happen if I wore those high-waisted leggings and a brassiere in public a la Selena. I'd have to find a brassiere first.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, we're going to have story time now. ^_^ *pulls book from the shelf* It's called The Train Kills The Kid.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

She doesn't even go here


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Searing eyes again. Sleep? 4:10AM. Final tomorrow and a blank digital page craving words. Might as well. I have scars on my face, neck, arms, and stomach. No one will notice if I wear a beanie and a hoodie zipped up to my chin in blazing heat, right?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wen sptify decidez dat it wanna skip da song yeh tats col i gues


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I want some fresh dubstep to listen to. Suggest some brutal, deadly bass drops please cool k thx.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My cat is running back and forth in the house and causing general chaos


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

It is early morning and I am still sleepy.
Need to drink lots of coffee.
Lots to do.
Onward and Forward....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I am the bystander of my own oblivion.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Lacking.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> I want some fresh dubstep to listen to. Suggest some brutal, deadly bass drops please cool k thx.


Epic:






Brutal:






Cool as ****:






Homocide:






Practically bludgeoned to death:






Creepy:






Quirky:






Experimental:


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Searching for anyone that plays dragons dogma


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Please don't tell me how you've turned your life around. Please don't tell me how you've found all the answers. Please don't tell me you can do the same thing for me.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

im black and i have freckles


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

I need to stop staying up until the crack of dawn dammit.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate that term "foodie." It's sounds so stupid and pretentious sounding. Most people like to eat food.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay - fluorescent light bulbs are not supposed to catch fire! I smelled burning plastic and thought my computer had gone berserk.

Then I saw the bulb flickering....and the edge turning black. 

I never knew being green could almost burn my house down. :no


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Say beer can in a English accent.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I want the new Brutalmoose video to come out already.

omfg be patient


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I looked in the bathroom at the school where I do my I.T program, there's no soap in the bathroom! It's like OCD repellent! 

I guess having dirty hands after you've wiped your *** is a cool thing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The mentality of phone companies:

MOAR COREZ

MOAR PIXELZ

MOAR MEGAPIXELZ

MOAR INCHEZ

MOAR MaH!


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok, I still have a couple of hours before I have to go to work. What shall I do? 
Take a nap, work on school stuff...or just surf the internet. *Sighs* Let's just do that than.

>_____<


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Pokemon Omega-Ruby & Alpha-Sapphire - CravingBass

Title for if I were to make a video based on that game. I just wanted to see what it looked like written down.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Come on skinny love, my my my my my my


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

It will be tomorrow soon.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

i want to take over the world


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

hey b!tch
i see u in the cafeteria
buyin pasta and yukon potatoes
do u rly rly rly wanna go hard????


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> hey b!tch
> i see u in the cafeteria
> buyin pasta and yukon potatoes
> do u rly rly rly wanna go hard????


hot DAMN this sh!t is my jam


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> hot DAMN this sh!t is my jam


ok i will serenade you these lyrics at the airport


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

^ ;_; Even early 20's

I CAN'T make things happen. Feel like a leech. How long am I going to keep lamenting :/


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That girl that got shoveled though


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

They are drilling something in the neighborhood. I am tired of the drilling sound, the cold and the rain.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

moar bass plz k thx i liek bass if u cant tel


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn that's one ugly looking cross...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

It's weird when you're in a room at a time where the sun is going down, and it's starting to get dark, and it gradually gets darker and darker and it makes your eyes feel weird.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

everythingz iz classierz whenz itz endz inz z.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Is it just me or is SAS losing it's most interesting members? This gives me sad feels.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My depression treatment; Brutalmoose videos. Weird? I don't know. Do I give a ****? No.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This phones bootlegget .n.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

spoopy black got that beat that make yo booty go clap


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> spoopy black got that beat that make yo booty go clap


o me gurd


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nickelback songs are kinda funny. Some are absolute ****, like "something in your mouth".

"You're a lot cuter with something in your mouth"

Yeah, uh, classy lyrics, guyz. Classy ****z that iz


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ugh, NO guy looks good with long hair. 

Hm, that might make a good thread.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> spoopy black got that beat that make yo booty go clap


what about forever21


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> what about forever21


do you rly rly rly wanna go hard?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CravingBass said:


> everythingz iz classierz whenz itz endz inz z.





CravingBass said:


> Is it just me or is SAS losing it's most interesting members? This gives me sad feels.


 You mean "sad feelz" :lol.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Boom shakalakaka


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm how spells rpsloc


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> You mean "sad feelz" :lol.


Of course! :lol


----------



## Ryan Chen (May 13, 2014)

**** *** ****


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I be taking over SAS.

*MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Soo fetchh


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Stop putting question marks after sentences that aren't questions!


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Yogurt rocks.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

cmed said:


> Stop putting question marks after sentences that aren't questions!


Calm down bruh?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

TakeOne said:


> Calm down bruh?


it's too late for that? i'm turning green?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yay, more thick and gooey blood. Love playing with that stuff. But I gots to go clean my fingernails and get all the dirt out. ;o


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

we were all smoking weed when he sticks his head through the door and nods to the stoned boy in the beanbag with tired eyes reflecting the laptop screen and says, "hey, someone just called. your grandma died." and the boy just looks him straight in the eyes with his own red rimmed ones, and i can't tell if it's because he's ****ed up on drugs or because he had been crying or was crying or about to, and he says "i know" and as rigidly as possible with his lulling drunkard head lowers his path of vision back down to the laptop screen, where he is watching a documentary on youtube about chimpanzees, and the head in the door disappears and the door clicks closed and we are alone in that spacey hazy room again


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Lets all bake a cake out of rainbows and smiles


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

There's a lot of white people on SAS.


Maybe I should stop using the term whitebread so much.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I really wish I start feeling tired later. I want the weekend to go as long as possible.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> Lets all bake a cake out of rainbows and smiles


It's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> There's a lot of white people on SAS.
> 
> Maybe I should stop using the term whitebread so much.


Now there's an idea darling.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

cmed said:


> Stop putting question marks after sentences that aren't questions!


I don't think I will...?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> It's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake.


I'm scared ._.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

death by pigeons


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

The Amazing Race: All Stars finale is starting!! Go team Brenchel!!!!! :yay :banana :clap


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Let's see what happens if I use a gluestick instead of a chapstick...oh, I guess it was a bad idea. Mmmmhhhhhhh!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have reached the point in time where I'm losing interest in SAS, and visiting it is just another boring, mundane task.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Britney Spears was better when she wasn't an ugly swine.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The Islander said:


> Let's see what happens if I use a gluestick instead of a chapstick...oh, I guess it was a bad idea. Mmmmhhhhhhh!


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

A big Meowwwww to all the cats in SAS ^.^


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh that reminds me I gotta look for new grumpy cat memes


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I really don't belong in this world. There must be some mistake. I'm requesting a ******* transfer.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

well you can slap my hot buns sister


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> well you can slap my hot buns sister


i didnt know you had a thing for your half sister you hate


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> i didnt know you had a thing for your half sister you hate


she's my favorite lesbian


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Name: brie (existing on the fringe of what remains of the underground)

shoe size: 8 1/2 (USA measurement)

dress size: 14 (can't really fit into a size 12 anymore)

favorite television shows: "cheerleader nation", and scoobydoo"

favorite movies: "ghost world", and "little girl who lived down the lane"

favorite literature: "lolita" by validmir nabokov, and "valley of the dolls" by Jacqueline Susan

likes: simple things really

dislikes: people who are easily bored by me


----------



## goldenfishy (Mar 18, 2014)

I inserted my tampon at an awkward angle and now my vagina is struggling to be comfortable


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I much prefer playing handheld game consoles over TV-connected ones because handheld consoles feel more personal. I like the feeling of complete ownership, I guess. It's just a shame that most developers don't really care about handhelds. Also, I wish handhelds had bigger screens, like, more than 5 inches. Preferably 5.5 inches or more. And in 1080p of course.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish I could be in Scotland rift now


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't blame Scotland for wanting their Independence.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> *likes: simple things really
> 
> dislikes: people who are easily bored by me*


me too, brie.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Regina George is flawless


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a nightmare that my mom died last night. :/


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I had straight hair. I would grow it long, (but not too long) and I'd dye it black with bright colour streaks.

Hmmmmmmmm, I wonder how I'd look with eyeliner? Bleh. I'd probably get judged, but at least I'd like my appearance, well, facial appearance anyway.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Upside down.......is where I want to be......if I should be anywhere but here. But I can't be here or there because that would mean I would be there. And I don't want to be there.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> I wish I had straight hair. I would grow it long, (but not too long) and I'd dye it black with bright colour streaks.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm, I wonder how I'd look with eyeliner? Bleh. I'd probably get judged, but at least I'd like my appearance, well, facial appearance anyway.


me too I hate my hair, the amount of gel I put it is more than lady gaga on her wigs.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Right now, the Just for Fun section is pretty much ruled by Kalliber. xD


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Why the hell is Lil' Wayne so popular? :S


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

i am batman


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yesssss. I got 2 more weeks to finish a course. I'm gonna have to to finish the remaining essay while starting 2 new courses, but it's worth it. I wouldn't be able to write anything good in 1 day.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't wait to buy you that book. =D I know it'll make you at least a little happy. It's something I can do to make you feel better. It won't make all your troubles go away but I know you like to read. ^_^ And I don't care if you tell me not to buy it for you because I'm going to either way.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Blissfully orange.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't know why this made me chuckle so much








actually, yes I do


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like I need to socialise with somebody apart from a family member right now. I'm sure if I message the person who I would talk to, they'd probably ignore it, like always.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Getting neck and back pains ugh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Amon said:


> .


.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

cmed said:


> .


,

I'm a rebel!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Are you afraid to admit it?


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Oscillating between mars and neptune, freeloading on saturn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This is not what Rome is about D: <


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

just do wat u want 
probs wouldnt care


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you a feeling that you are watched?


----------



## StormOfThorns (May 25, 2014)

Once upon a time. Jig jig jig jig jiggly kitten bellies. The end.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Fox News is such an odious channel. No amount of cleaning fluid in the world could remove the crap they spew on a daily basis.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I need to gain 8-10 pounds.

I hate being skinny.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah when you're taking pictures of an apartment to advertise online, it may not be a good idea to leave the can of Raid sitting there on the counter. It's sort of a giveaway.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

croci doddle do.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like nothing I do will have consequences, yet I feel everything I do will have severe consequences.

I think I need to organize my thoughts and think rationally, and positively.


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

gratata


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

There just isn't enough light in the day to finish what I want to finish.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

foggy floors like this
i sink with easy going skin
the door straight in
to flightly breeze 
or did i leave the window open again


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

This is soo fetch


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

So tired


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I hear the thunder in the distance.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't worry, I'll deal with those murderous trolls!


----------



## StormOfThorns (May 25, 2014)

Ugh I've been outside so much I'm sunburned and sore from working/cycling. *flex* Ow.. bad idea..... *walks alway like a robot*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to be closer or I'm going to lose motivation. My family is so happy for me and I don't want to let them down. I've never had anyone feel so happy for me before. This lying thing makes me feel guilty and it's just adding to my stress and also not being able to find that Smartphone. It's not going to magically pop up. I can't just keep looking in my room for it. What a waste of time. I looked four times. How can I expect it to show up? This is killing me and you're not going to get another phone until you know for sure where it is. You'll most likely never know. I'm upset. :/ I don't need more stress in my life. I don't remember you having it in my room. Fuuuuuck. >_< How does one get a new phone when they can't because they're poor and need to get a job? And why can't I have a job? I could pay for the damn gas and such. :sigh I just want a job. I'm going to puke from the amount of times I've had to apply to jobs and still getting nothing back.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

It was hot today ughh


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

It is entirely too loud in here


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

boobs itchin


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Enoxyla said:


> boobs itchin


me too


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

oink oink oink oink


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Xylitol sounds like a name for an Autechre song. All sugar alcohols sound like they could be names for Autechre songs. Erythritol, Glycerol, etc. They should just make an album called Sugar Alcohol and go down the list.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why did you hang up on me? That was rude. Just because I told my oldest sister the truth about your money problems and that you're looking for jobs doesn't mean you should just hang up like that without me saying anything back to you. It's not like I told my whole family. A lot of people have money problems. I've been looking for jobs to help you out. I was literally out of town for almost four hours having to wait up there just to give the manager an application and I felt almost like I was dehydrated because I forgot to bring my ****ing water with me and had a stomach knot the whole day over this. That's how desperate I am to help you out. And this is how I get repaid? You're just going to ignore me over that? I told you that my oldest sister would understand since she's 35 and had to live with my parents over a couple of years ago. Why is it such a big deal? That's like you telling your brother that I've never had a job. I mean, really? You can't ignore me forever. I'ma just leave you be for the rest of the night and forget about it until the next day. I'm not wasting my brain over any more stress. My brain is done with that for a bit. I need a break from that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, Apple bought Beats. Woah, two companies that make overpriced products that everybody wants/buys.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Chacha mumma boo, chacha mumma boo boo, 
ging gang gooly gooly whatsha, ging gang goo, ging gang goo,
clang clang ka bang!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Doge's facial expression looks like a reaction to grumpy cat's demeanor.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Its weird how self I destructive I can be when I feel down. It all happens so fast. I mean usually I'll be feeling down the whole day. But bang there comes a point when it all becomes too much and I am in a dark place. Its also weird how it can all go away just as quick. 

I'm not fond of the times I'm not breaking down too. At least then I am feeling emotion. The rest of the time I just feel numb. Aimlessly drifting through life.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I really don't like when my mom steals towels from the hotel. WTF? You don't need them!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a song I wrote a few years ago. I call it, *The Brain Song*.

Talking:
Brains mmm they taste like chicken, I'm not a zombie have you
I'm only a mad scientist... who enjoys his brains!

Singing:
Brains, brains they're everywhere! Your cranium contains that tastey sweet!
That wonderful flavor I so do miss.

Talking:
Why don't you uh, step into my lab-ore-a-tory! So I can examine your sweet! I mean.... BRRRAAAAIIIINN!!!
Just lean back in this chair and... RELAXXXXXX. Here, have a people magazine. Have you looked inside? The people are quite delicious!

Singing:
Just never your mind, I'll take it from you! Just..... RELAXXXXXXXXXX!!! ahahahahahahahahaAA!!!
Mmm... I have your braiiiiinn!! This scrumtrelescent treat of taste!
Mmm... it tastes so nice...

Talking: Here, have a bite!
Oh. But there's something off about this brain!
I think it needs something.........
I know!
It needs some sauuuuuuuccceee!!

Singing:
I'll whip up my concoction of dooooooOOOMMM!!!
It might taste sweet or it might taste like meat but either way I'll have your brain eaten properly.

Singing:
For you see... I'm not crazy, I'm just delightfully mad! ahahahahahahahahahahaaaAA!!!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I bet people would find me so freaky if they knew anything about me.

"OMG, you're so boring. There's nothing interesting about you."

"I'll have you know that I'm gay, have suicidal thoughts, like dubstep music, and have severe Social Anxiety Disorder, interested in drug use and secretly dislike everybody."

"Woah, cool bro!"

-_-


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Whenever I see Miley Cyrus:

"*****, you forgot your clothes."


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:rofl dream catcher.


----------



## DSK91 (May 17, 2014)

In relation to the rest of their bodies, snails have some of the biggest d***s on the planet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

KJHDJKHSJKFNKJSnfsalkf!!!j;ilwejfos
rfgtdfhgjfjwoepjgsdl;'sdfljkdfoks
dfjskdl;zsjdskl;xsd ijvcjsoijdc epfjoijedls;jcd
fsdfpxd'
xcjfdmx df dsjfx'
esdxfjv dfxzld;
s df ocdsz
fji'sd d

gdfkdfskjlls;jf d
f'aleklrgf
bv
cxkdelgdpow[]rg]a[
ega

K;[pKPGRS
DFDLKofjdsopfds dkskPK GRODSKDkoadkspg x;as
fdxfdajrspdgv ftf
wesjf iwai jeoiwajfoitdskmkfmx doddkfriufeikr0ptjyojfci 9ordfjviu tdrszndfbd9otgfj dxzaso 
e dxck awaw
S tdofp[ct djfovxckf''
v
wsfjibovlx;.ckfdxcfcckf
cxeordpgvi9 erjc0ikksfsd[fgjefdk[z;dg
vl,xdogd
szsf
fngodp[akjiJkfsg;
sad
dgjp[opVJDOISEPKDKRESGP[OX][Eq
js['lsae'
ajpoP{dpksp[pkbpkosdpokcvf cjdoxfi xdsdkfxlkdmxtf iv[ edlgvsef fe
'sa
's'
werlpgiof90y54e79sejiohv 34er
sfv034w9e-0req9gf mdzln85 te9rod irepfgjho40 ewor f=olr0e4l;tkjp
TOGL[
W
SDJPOAPW[O]
SY5RP[GFSAOFPOJBDS0 0)iFRDSER0ISYE40W0-S0seuo9z0iye4ogdpio -0 q2e90 rse aWRf r
stefdresdfojvgo[clfxlp prdgfxp rd[rsd
gf

'
hrd'
sd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

// assignment operator
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

What's the corporate jargon way to say orgy? Fornication by committee? Conference for intimacy enthusiasts?

Procreation task force junction :idea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

無


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> What's the corporate jargon way to say orgy? Fornication by committee? Conference for intimacy enthusiasts?
> 
> Procreation task force junction :idea


Are you in that group or something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The empire will destroy you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Monkey!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

[after being told there's no "I" in "TEAM"] Oh yeah? Well there's no "you" either! So I guess if I'm not on the team and you're not on the team, then nobody's on the goddamn team. The team sucks!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Physical Science


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm a little lad who loves berries and cream.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Look at those knockers.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bananas Bananas Bananas Boom Pop Pop Boom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ Wow, beautiful post!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nutella is like, so magical, but you can just taste how unhealthy it is, Lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I totally love that feeling where my cat head-butts me.

-Cats <3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am waddling again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

gaikoku to kurabete nihon wa jishin to taifuu ga ooi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am in need of a nap, cause I can't take one tomorrow.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

verbatim suddenly without shoes


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I miss my Pooh Bear *so, so, so* much already.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Perkins said:


> I miss my Pooh Bear *so, so, so* much already.


lol Pooh bear. :b

---------------------------------------------

It's strange that I can get blisters on my Achilles heel or whatever it's called from my flats. I've worn them before. Maybe it's because I was doing more walking than usual in them. I don't know how girls get used to wearing flats without getting blisters. At least when I wore my heels once, I didn't get blisters. It was just the bottom of my feet that hurt but I really hesitate about wearing them in public. I only wore them once to the mall. I did get slight blisters on my toes but they didn't get as bad as they did in these flats and with my toes, they were in a less painful spot. The blisters I got today weren't as bad as I first thought. I took those things off right when I got into the house. They did get bad to the point where it feels like pus but the least of my problems. It'll only be a problem for me if they're burning red and very painful but it was so worth it for today even though it didn't go as expected. >_>


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Optus internet is so ****, lol. Coverage is poor, and it's just so sloooow.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It's soooooooooooooooooo hot right now. I feel like I'm getting a tan just sitting inside.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> It's soooooooooooooooooo hot right now. I feel like I'm getting a tan just sitting inside.


Where do you live again?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> Why? Are you going to buy a plane ticket to come here? :lol


Of course not chicky, I just like to know.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I just love waking up hungry in the middle of the night and not being able to sleep because of it


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Of course not chicky, I just like to know.


I would like to know why you were so mean to me for 2 years.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> I would like to know why you were so mean to me for 2 years.


Put it down to a beginners tiff. :b


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I really want Pepsi right now. Hot drinks aren't going to cut it. I need some fizz! :lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I was just so hot that I could practically paralyse people by smiling at them.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

CravingBass said:


> I totally love that feeling where my cat head-butts me.
> 
> -Cats <3


Yes Yes Yes :3 head-butt caaaats~


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> I wish I was just so hot that I could practically paralyse people by smiling at them.


Or just buy a taser. Works for me.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I'm a little seal girl livin' in the real world~


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

PandaBearx said:


> I'm a little seal girl livin' in the real world~


And it's so hard to get by~
Cause seals can't even cryy ;_;










To tell the truth, I didn't get that show at all, ahaha.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

cuppy said:


> And it's so hard to get by~
> Cause seals can't even cryy ;_;
> 
> 
> ...


:teeth not sure anyone did, but can't get any weirder than catdog or courage the cowardly dog.










Worst thing to watch late at night by yourself. :hide


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I barely even treat 5 cent coins as money. They're kind of just junk... :lol

It takes 20 of them to get one dollar. That's a lot of bulk.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

esophagus squirrels flew out my butt proclaiming "fly, my pretties, FLIIEEE". Perplexed, I had a smoke the turtle looked up at me shaking its head "there's no room for Tommy"... Who's Tommy?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can''t believe I am this tired today!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

benkyou shinai to seiseki ga ochiru zo!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The universe belongs to me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want more pizza. :< I could eat two more. More pizza pizza pizza. :boogieI think there's two left. I might eat some for breakfast. No telling if I'm going to be gone out all day or not. Yes, pizza for breakfast. :b Never did that before. But damn. I want some right now.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Wouldn't it be awful to someday learn that we aren't the only things on the planet with a conscience? And the one other thing with a conscience are mosquitoes? Man, I'd feel so bad, I've killed thousands of them without a second thought, just ruining lives constantly.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I just added up all the views for all of my threads.

The total is: *46,331*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

For every compliment I have for myself, I have many more criticisms.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> I just added up all the views for all of my threads.
> 
> The total is: *46,331*


Wowza!


----------



## badwolfluna (Jun 6, 2014)

wibbley wobbley timey wimey stuff


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i'm bored. wanna fight?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

booger booger booger go f-ck yourself the end goodbye


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

cmed said:


> i'm bored. wanna fight?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

moloko said:


>


I love that dude :lol


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Right?  ahah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

When a guy hugs you when he's wearing a tank top after he's finished working out, and his armpit hair gets on you

:no

Awkward.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love this song.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When I was young , and we didn't give a damn.....


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to get up in 3 hours, to work a 12 hour shift in a warehouse. It will be 95 degrees inside, and 110 inside the trailers. I'm probably going to die. Insomnia really sucks.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


> When I was young


When was that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> When was that?


Back in the mists of time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I crave your disapproval.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Let's build an expensive house near the edge of a cliff. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Who cares? Just do it. Like Nike says :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

I hate this computer i swear to god im going to set it on fire and drop it out the window im going to do it im really going to AND WHY IS MY CAPSLOCK FILTERED I HAVE TOO MUCH RAGE FOR LOWERCASE OR PUNCTUATION AUGHHHH


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the area of the square on the hypotenuse on a right angled triangle is equal to the areas of the remaining two sides.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If we ever found out how much it was, we would never know how much it might be someday. We should.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01234567890


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

So, I might be somewhat colour deficient. Interesting. I fail pretty much all of the colour blindness tests while everybody else passes them.

It's really weird thinking that I could see colours differently to most people.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I REALLY hate it when my mum goes "do you think that girl is cute" and I'm thinking

"UUUUUUUMMMM, I don't... go.. that way..."

I say "She's pretty, I guess".


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lellellellellellellellellellellellellellellellellellellellel[email protected]#$ERTyhujk
huojsFADOLSFAC
jijdsjoijdsioSof"k KZDPM'GSDKOGS[
PSFD
[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

****WARNING**** - Excessive punctuation violates forum rules. Please remove at least 20 exclamation marks within 24 hours, or else you will be cited with an infraction.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

gay babies. *gay babies everywhere.*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

two drunk drivers collided on a busy highway. one was in by 6 shots of vodka and a tequila. the other by 2 beers, bacardi, and a bottle of the finest red wine from 1873. they ended up headfirst in each other's windshields, the first just up to his neck in the glass, a ring of blood slinking down and around, accumulating at his adam's apple. eventually, gravity sucked the amassing globule down the shattered glass, crimson filling the intricate spiderweb crevices like an ominous flood in the nile river. by the end of each disparate stream, the globules were only pitiable drops of what they once were, beaded like the drying sweat of its host's forehead. the other deceased driver was wedged somewhat more haphazardly, the right shoulder leading in while the other lagged back in a painful looking contortion of the body -- though a distant spectator might claim both deaths were of equal tragedy. another hole gashed through the windshield adjacent his crooked shoulders, that left by the wine bottle that had rocketed through the window at high speed when the brakes screeched to a halt. 

from far away, a dirty brown bag crinkled, followed by the sound of a bottle cap popping and the desperate air around it gasping out. the wino took a swig from his carefully concealed bottle and shook his head, clicking his tongue as the synesthesia of sirens and flashing lights swarmed the scene before him. "damned drunk drivers."


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Its not okay.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Chhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiillllllllllllllllll.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't like it when someone walks behind me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so a mersenne prime number is one whose value is one less that one of the powers of two.

primes. *1*,2,3,5,*7*,11,13,17,19, 23,29,*31.*.....*127.*......etc mersenne in bold

powers of 2 2,4,8,16,32,64,128,256,512........etc

if you multiply a mersenne prime by the associated power of 2 and devide the whose thing by 2...you will GET A PERFECT NUMBER!!

(m( p=1) )/2 = perfect number.

(3 x 4 )/ 2 = 6 *6* is perfect.!!!

(7 x 8 )/ 2 = 28 *28* is perfect !!!!

(31 x 32 ) / 2 = 496 *496* is perfect!!!!!

(127 x 128 ) 2= 8128 *8128* is perfect.....!!!!

can you work out the next one?  perfect numbers are VERY rare!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Amon said:


> Blank


cant you say something far more interesting and random!??

and by the way the very fact of 'typing 'blank' isn't means that post is not actually blank anymore.....and repeating it means its not then random....it a pre-defined pattern!

see the effort above I made ^ ? LOL)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Who needs an umbrella when you've got a raincoat. Those suckers are da bomb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank Blank


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> cant you say something far more interesting and random!??
> 
> and by the way the very fact of 'typing 'blank' isn't means that post is not actually blank anymore.....and repeating it means its not then random....it a pre-defined pattern!
> 
> see the effort above I made ^ ? LOL)


I think that Amon is one of the most interesting posters here. 
And colors from your avatar picture are killing me. :b


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jeanny said:


> I think that Amon is one of the most interesting posters here.
> And colors from your avatar picture are killing me. :b


oh well!!!!!!! I am soooooooo sorry.!:b

but the intricate , bright and complex pattern , is matching my personality! :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I can't say pants and shoes over and over without laughing.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The lyrics to the song "Peacock" by Katy Perry seriously make her sound like a major $lut who's hungry for some dick or something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

green tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Wonder how you are these days. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

many people disgust me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe my dog DOES hate me.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

What do you call fingers that don't fing?


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

beer beer yeah...:|


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I need an epiphany.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know why, but I get nauseous a lot. Peppermint tea always helps though. It might be in the mind, maybe.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

grapes and raisins are toxic to dogs

causes renal failure

that's how spuds mackenzie died


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Overheard someone on their phone say "he turned down the offer." Wanted to yell TURN DOWN FOR WHAT?! It would've been heroic.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Literally every single one of Justin Timberlake's songs that I've listened to are about girls.

SUCH VARIETY


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

CravingBass said:


> Literally every single one of Justin Timberlake's songs that I've listened to are about girls.
> 
> SUCH VARIETY


Don't act like it's a bad thing to fall in love with JT's songs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## amandalynnnxoxo (Jun 27, 2014)

Mukalaka


----------



## Fangs (Sep 29, 2013)

I wonder what it would be like to be a fish


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

now go home and get your f-cking shinebox


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ahh the buddy system, foolproof.


----------



## cellardoor23 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bring me the waffle iron that imprints Tom Selleck's face, so we can eat them dressed up in our new lady bug suits, dear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amon said:


> .


You are spot on as always Amon really well put.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Something completely random


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

natty daddies are bad, but cheap, beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Something Completely Random


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't think of anything to say.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

mmmm donuts....(aggggg)-like Homer Simpson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Shewhodreams (Jun 21, 2014)

I thought of pistachios in the shape of penis and they would be called penistachios. Sorry if that's inappropriate but I thought of it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Elude (Jun 29, 2014)

I need some tea.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

y u dun went n' did that?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Uh oh. The next step after major preoccupation with someone is a sudden disconnect. I'm worried. Nooooo!


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

What does it mean?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't really get why some people only seem to use this website for the Just for Fun section. 0_o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0(-1x - 2) - (x - 3) = -4(4x + 5) + 13


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

Nutella It is good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does not compute


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

they are watching me


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Headache. Just headache.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Quote - Kids health.org

"Pools are awesome! What could be better than a dip in the pool and fun in the sun?"

Ooooh, I dunno, everything?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

"."


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A 3 legged dog walks into a saloon in the old west, he sidles up to the bar and announces " I_'m looking for the man who shot my paw".._


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Not now chief, I'm in the f-ckin' zone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mathematics


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll analyze it...with SCIENCE!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

One of these days, I'll join the kool kids klub... Was that politically incorrect? I meant club.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I just love being right


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*"Something completely random".*

*LOL*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

White chocolate Peanut Butter is a tiny bit gross


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..........................................................................................................


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I feel good, I feel great, I feel wonderful. I feel good, I feel great, I feel wonderful. I feel good, I feel great, I feel wonderful.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bear paws make the best earmuffs.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Bork bork bork!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Strike fear in the heart of man.


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)

Zoop ZOOP


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*OK. You Asked For it ! LOL.*

I eat, sleep, and digest, therefore I AM and can say something completely random. My apologies to Rene Descartes the drunken old fart. Enee meenie minee mo, catch a flu bug by the toe. If if hollers, take an aspriin. Enee meenie minee mo. My name is Yon Yonson, I live in Wisconsin, I work in a lumberyard there. The people I meet when I walk on the street ask me, "what is your name?" I say, my name is Yon Yonson I live in Wisconsin...... etc. Onward to infinity. Tiger got to hunt, bird got to fly. Man got to sit and wonder, "why, why why?" I think indigestion is a good thing for society, it gives the drug companies something to do. Oh, that my head were a spring of water and my eyes a fountain of tears! I would weep day and night for the slain of my people. Sometimes you really need to get out of it, to really get into it.

OK folks.
Sorry.
Diarrhea of the brain.
I had a hard, hard, hard, awful day at work and all of the fuses in my brain are short circuited.

Have a good night all.
Smiles and Grins.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123324345465674673552abcd23233124235364687579094252124324234


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I am slowly finding myself as I combine isolation with close friends who truly give a rip about me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like cake. And lots of it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn I stayed up too late. Dead tired and need to get up in 5 and a half hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ab+ac=a(b+c)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H/2 (b1 + b2)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I couldn't give a whole heart half-heartedly. It would break apart.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H/2 (b1 + b2)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'm a living person with eyes that lets me see stuff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random


----------



## sonic431 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bite my colassal metal ***!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wana b friendz wif mi guyz?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know, I thought I left it on the side.


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp (May 31, 2014)

I like lamp.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

balls.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Are oranges named orange because they're orange or is orange called orange because oranges are orange


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Happy birthday to all the babies being born today! It's only a matter of time...


----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

Before they discover how weird life can be?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hitting Restart instead of Shut Down.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Is orange, orange? I mean, what if orange wasn't actually orange.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ted changed his name to Tit because he thought it was nice.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

At my old school there was a guy called Tom who went by the nickname "Nicholas Rebb"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

16x^2-y^2-6y-9


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Amon said:


> 16x^2-y^2-6y-9


 80000 + 80 + 5 = 80085!

:hs :high5


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I looooooooooove Katt Williams.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laysiaj said:


> I looooooooooove Katt Williams.


yeah he's funny :b :spit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

R @ /\/ [) 0 /\/\


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I have 2 and a half more years of school left.


lol nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Send transmission from the one armed scissor


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Whatever happened to that group Kittie? That one song of theirs made me laugh, lol.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

bloop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Something completely random


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I thought the idea of turning California into six states had died, but it's still rearing its ugly head.

http://news.yahoo.com/billionaires-breakup-plan-chop-california-six-states-012144464.html


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I have no idea what I want to do next.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Redheads. Yeah!


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Amon said:


> 16x^2-y^2-6y-9


Maths :doh


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I think I'm about to go on rampage!

...Yup, I'm going on a rampage!


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

these are my .. recreation clothes .. *butt snap*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Candy Crush is addicting. But I'd rather play some GTA right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

What do we do now boss!?

Shut up johnny I'm thinkin I'm thinkin!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Why does dyeing your hair have to be the most stressful thing ever :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0o


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Z


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't wanna go grocery shopping right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Two down,a couple more to go


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

One, two......buckle my shoe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Planet Pluto


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

_____________¶¶
____________¶¶¶¶¶¶
___________¶¶_¶¶_¶¶¶¶¶
__________¶¶___¶_____¶¶
_________¶_____¶¶_____¶¶
________¶¶______¶¶___¶_¶¶
________¶¶_______¶___¶_¶¶____¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶
_________¶_______¶¶____¶¶___¶¶______¶¶¶
_________¶¶_______¶¶____¶__¶¶______¶__¶
__________¶¶_______¶____¶__¶_____¶¶____¶
___________¶¶______¶¶_¶_¶_¶_____¶¶_____¶
_______¶¶____¶¶_____¶¶___¶_____¶¶____¶¶
____¶¶¶__¶¶¶_¶¶¶____¶¶__¶¶____¶¶____¶¶
__¶¶________¶¶¶¶¶¶___¶¶_¶¶___¶¶___¶¶
¶¶¶¶_____________¶¶¶__¶_¶__¶¶___¶¶
_¶¶¶_¶_¶¶¶¶________¶__¶¶¶__¶___¶¶
__¶¶______¶_¶_¶_¶_¶___¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶__¶¶
___¶¶¶____________¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶_______¶¶
____¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶_¶¶¶¶__¶_¶¶_¶¶¶¶¶¶_¶_¶¶¶¶
______________¶¶¶____¶_¶¶¶¶__¶¶¶¶¶__¶¶¶¶
_____________¶______¶__¶__¶_¶¶¶____¶¶
____________¶¶___¶¶¶___¶__¶¶___¶¶¶¶
____________¶___¶¶¶___¶¶___¶
____________¶_¶¶¶____¶¶_____¶¶
___________¶¶¶¶¶_¶_¶¶________¶¶
__________¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶___________¶¶
________________________________¶¶¶
__________________________________¶


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes..


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

Narwhals enjoy ballroom dancing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Katsyrup (Feb 25, 2013)

I really want orhopedic shoes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm clumsy. I bump into things. I drop things and say whoops, then they're like "You did it on purpose you evil person1" and I'm like.. no I didn't.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Poutine, get in my belly!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death will be here


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Where?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It is already here


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lalalala. I'm not listening.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, Sydney looks SOO much more impressive than Melbourne. I have a bit of a fascination for sprawling cities and bustling metropolises though.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Birth and death


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

My turn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so sick of hearing things like "Oh, this declines as you age", and "you're more likely to develop this as you age". Yuck. Old age sounds damn scary.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The list of mental disorders that I may or may not have and severity level out of ten:


Social Anxiety Disorder - 9/10 (diagnosed)

Attention deficiency disorder (partly from excessive anxiety) - 5/10 (not diagnosed)

Avoidant Personality Disorder (overlaps with SAD) - 9/10 (not diagnosed, but highly likely)

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder (Related to social anxiety and unease about not looking perfect in social situations) - 4/10 (not exactly a condition on it's own, but more a symptom, I guess)

Depression (as a result of SAD) - 6/10 (Pretty mild depression, mostly caused by frustration caused by anxiety and the many problems it causes)
Wow, they're all as a result of SA. I think this shows that my SA is so powerful, and so severe, that it causes a multitude of other conditions. (Admittedly self diagnosed and running on bias and assumptions; probably not a great idea).

I suppose the good thing about this is that curing SA would more or less be a cure-all for all of these.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

our refrigerator and freezer filled with mangoes and we have no food cos i cant fit anything in there

told dad to get rid of them by giving them to the homeless 

he hits me with this gem 

"homeless people don't eat mangoes"

oh

right

obvi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

don't tell your mama


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

F-ck Helvetica Neue


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I like mangos.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

then youre not homeless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

now im scared to post in the guys vs gals thread :hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chemistry


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

"The elements of chemistry are many but finite...so too are the techniques of enlightenment."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Lucy seems nice.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Potraitorama, the hybrid of our time.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

A sea monster ate my ice cream!!!!!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Math Rules With An Iron Calculator*

Algebra / math is a lot of fun !
Binomial expansions are great if you log your linear equation correctly and never divide by zero. Quad your ratic equation before scientifically notating your imaginary number ! Pi = a circle divided by a large silver knife.

Anyone here ever fig a trig function and re-calculate a calculus? :eyes:eyes:eyes

( I have been working as a math exam grader / reviewer - 
better watch out or I will give you an "F" - LOL ).


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Never eat rasberries.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

balls


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

I-g-g-y put my name in bold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Serenity now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

中國


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

"I don't have any legs Ron"!!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

You CAN even!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

On a scale of one to even, I can't. 1 3 5 7 9 11.

That was odd.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^is the loneliest number.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

^can play this game.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Sharks are just giant mouths with tails like real life Pacman  So Pacman eats fruit, Trix cereal is made to look like fruit, and according to Trix it's for kids! So therefore sharks = kids! @[email protected]


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

IN GOWAN RING. Dude lived in a tent for a while, he is like my hero.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

pickles


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's some cheese:


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I am Groot.


----------



## IamGroot (Aug 26, 2014)

The Islander said:


> I am Groot.


Yass! Haha that movie is so awesome.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

IamGroot said:


> Yass! Haha that movie is so awesome.


 True! I kinda figured your username wasn't a coincident, lol  I loved Groot and Rocket, they were cute :3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0123456789


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

qwertyuiop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abcdefghij


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

F is for friends that do stuff together.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

中國


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

How I wish I could move and be like the wind. Move around, that's what nature does, no? Or maybe not, I'd rather be a really smart person with a really smart person's job earning something a smart person would earn, if they had a degree and XP.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I pooped on my neighbour while listening to Gangnam Style because I like getting wet


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur, with the fur!!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

He like that fatass.
**** the skinny *****es.
**** the skinny *****es.

-Nicki Minaj, 2014


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't help feeling this pain


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Narf!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

A flooded plane bound for Chicago wishes to be loved.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd love some bacon


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

so i've been abusing my anxiety meds for the past four days because i'm trying to find a balance with its effects that makes me feel like i can function in public and not be all dizzy and loopy. the directions prescribed by my doctor by taking it in the morning, afternoon, night along with my mood stabilzer daily only makes my brain foggy. doing it the recreational so called abusive way by taking a pill every 30 mins 3-4 times actually helps me feel better. 

i don't know if this is harmful in the long run, but it works. and this is good, because that means i can probably finally go to the gym without feeling weird.

edit: oh and all brand name medication names all sound like Pokemon. Nardil, Cymbalta, Paxil, etc. just goes to show my maturity level and boredom level.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Zwamba Nea Talk*

I always say this random gibberish for this thread.

It is a like a catharsis for me to get rid of my civility and act like a nutcase and talk nonsense.
Makes me feel better.

*Something Random:*

*Muah zoma frappz wenamie eenie chambrofuamraphua, ... izza coma bitsy itsy mama zita !

Frumph !!!!* :sus

Translated means:
*"I am hungry, let's get some McDonalds".*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Peach loves his cat warmer(digital cable box)


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm sooo bored


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

IggityPiggityRappityPoo !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn I feel tired


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

A spider is coming to eat me tonight. :um


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

#TeamLimmy


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The worst foods begin with the letter A. Think about it, artichokes, asparagus, aubergines, avocados, I could on.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^hmmm :con you might be on to something there! But what about apples, angel food cake, almonds and animal cookies? Those are all good :b


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Geese can be troublesome.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

So exhausted


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Gluten-Free Banana Cake with Walnuts and Dark Chocolate


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Dogs eat their own ****e


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I should start a gang


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My belly button is a portal to another dimension


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Ally said:


> ^hmmm :con you might be on to something there! But what about apples, angel food cake, almonds and animal cookies? Those are all good :b


Yes true, there are the good ones too. They probably had to put a few there so people wouldn't notice and be able to expose what's going on. Anchovies, look that's another one.


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

I would like to eat a cake every day without having to worry about getting fat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Headache go away


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I wish she was my pound cake*


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

My hens aren't laying.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I have no hens.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*take the red pill*


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I've got nothing against religion so please don't chop my head off.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo momma


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn I'm tired


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The welcome swallows have returned.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Dance on my balls
Cat ****ing a handbag
Yours only yours
I'm on a stable dance step
It's no lie Lisa in the crowd said "Look Henry had a vagina malfunction!"

Caramell - Caramelldansen (Swedish version)

Those lyrics are actually in Swedish, the above is just what they sound like. :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I just sneezed 6-7 times


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Is Cermet going to grow?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Apricots.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

constantly reaching new lows


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Owls are a hoot


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kaaaahe Bhai?  O


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Golden Wheat said:


> Bless you!


Thank You :b


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Hoodie weather has arrived


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

pork chop sandwiches, pork chop sandwiches!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A+1=9


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12=-1x+1


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Callsign said:


> Took the opportunity to wear my hoodie up today, felt like I was being scoped out by a police car. SA intensified as usual. Every year the same thing :mum


Odd, wearing a hoodie usually makes me feel more obscure and less watched. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ice cold watermelon tastes like chunks of love and happiness and childhood and summer.



Darktower776 said:


> pork chop sandwiches, pork chop sandwiches!


How 'bout a nice greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Sonny680 speaks the language of mordor, its all in his signature.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

pouncing on a kipling cake like a ravenous, wild beast.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> How 'bout a nice greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray?


Mmm...as much as I love me a good ash covered pork sandwich I think this version is better: NSFW


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

Morning routine: I rub avocado oil on my legs, coconut oil on my arms and then eat a pickle.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Engineering racecar-steering judgement-leering overhearing disappearing painful bee sting.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It hurts my ears


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

it's wrong to singe things.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Sitting on a swing
trying to relate to just , well anything
victoria makes heart race 
just be a little nice ! 
to me 

cause i love you
more than anything in this world
our hearts will mend?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

boogie woogie,where you'd be ... :/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did you hear that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Â^|HÓnæ¨Â‚Ú¡öD™\m^¶Xˆ#ç` í:#TÈ


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

So I had this horrid dream I was getting married to Sansa Stark. (Don't even like that character lol) We were going to some Chinese temple to visit some bunny shrine and she decided to buy some wrapping paper. For who knows why, some gift or something. But she just gets the paper and starts ripping it lol one of those foil types that's all shiny and ****. The lady working there got all pissed and was like, "WHAT YOU DOING STUPID GIRL? YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR THAT!" So Sansa started crying, and I was like uggghhh just charge for the whole roll. Turns out the roll was 8.93 each, but was bunched into a pack of 3. I had to pay for 3 rolls of wrapping paper, but then I looked for my wallet and it wasn't there. Luckily the lady only charged 8 each, so it was like 24 dollars for wrapping paper. I think it got charged to some damn card from the Iron Bank but I was already in debt to those ****ers in the dream lol the card had tape on it, with the number written on that haha so ghetto! Worst part is I was getting married to Sansa Stark, worst fate ever! Nor did I get to see the bunny shrine, only some waterfall thing. That's sorta creepy and scary @[email protected]


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

bump


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

i need to get my life back on track. and i hate growing up. actually im already grown up. but i dont like to acknowledge it.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

B-B-B-Bennie and the Jets


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

H͙̫̦̤͔͋̋̌̐̔́͗̌e̲̝̗͙̹̙̩̙͙̳̙ͫ͆́ ̻͓̣̫̰̫̥̱̦ͬ̽ͫ̃͌ͣ̀ͬͥͪͦ̈ͫͬ̒̽w͖̟̰͇̘͍͔͚̻̱͚̝̗̜͍͔̭̓͛̈ͧ̐̈́ͬͅḧ̬͈̩̜͉́̐ͫ̎̉̎̽̃ͬͫ̄ͬ̽́̈́ȯ̺͍͓̱̩͉̥̯̟͉ͩ̌ͅ ̭͉̮͔̩͚͈͓͗̉ͣ͌̌̈ͩ͆̆̓̒͌ͪ͗͆̂̽f̹̦̠͖̮̦̯̪̱͚̞̤͓̠̪̦̗̗̔̈̑͌͑ͅi̙͈͓̹̥̤̤͇̬̖̝̱̣̖̝͙̗̒͌͗̄ͪ̎̈̐ͯ̿̅̊̃ͅg̮̼͖͔̝͎̯̯͚̫̖̺̻̍͐̑̎ͅh̦̤̳̠̝͎̳̘̞͍̫̓̌ͮ̀̐͊ͪ̌͛ͯ͐̋̽̅̈́ͅt̫͉͕̬̤͈͇̰̗̜̞͙͔̬͎̟͈͌ͣ̌̅̓̒ͅș͔̭̻͉̳͛̽́ͩ̆ͥ̔̉̈̀̿͂̇̾ͥ̓ ͕̖̹͔̙̭̳ͯ̓̂̅͐̋w͍̳̦͔̭̯̺̲̫̖̣̱̝̹͊̆͋͑̽̒̊ͫ̓ͫͮ̋̅͋̊ͣ̈́̚ỉ̝̞̳̣̫̜́̑ͬ̎͂ͥ̃̇ͩ̓̈́̽t͍̰̖͖̩͔͙̠͉̩̗͇̗͖̱̰͇ͤ̃̆̍̄̏ͅh̲̫͎̘̪̜͎͈̪̠̞̯̙̗̙̬̝̼́̎̓ͦ̇ͯ̑͊ͣͥ̃͗͑͛ͯ ̩̹̳̺̹͍̘̞͋̂̌̓ͧͩ̈̎ͤ̽͛̓̚m̻͈̟̘͈͈̟͙̦̱̰̫̠̍͋ͭ̽̐̅̅͒͂͗̓͋ͦͦ̊́̔ͅͅo̟̰̜̜̽̀͛͆ͨͭ̉͐ͦ͛n͙̱̖͚͖̞͔͒̆ͬ͆̽̾̈́́ͪ͌̀͂ͧ̓̓ͦ̚̚s̠̹̖̻͕͚̭̈́̈́̆̽͋ͤ̐͛̎ͤt͓̦̫̺͕̲͎̳̳̠͚͇͐ͯ̍ͤ͂ͦ̊̉̚e̘͍̝̳̣͎̩͑́̋̊̾̍͌̈́͋̇͒̽̿́͒r̲̹̠̣͖͉̠̙͕̯͕͖̺ͩͦ̊̊̈́š̼̰̝̦̣̓̃͐͐̊̂̒̏̀ͣͩ ̗̣̞̩ͫ̂ͬ́̈́ͧ͗ͧs̗̘̖͍͍̙̺̘̝͔̦͇̜̭͓ͫ̔͂̈́͐̑̃̏͂̉͊̂ͬ̚h͎̫̼̝̤̖̰̞͚͍̲̣͍̪̃̿͌̃̾̎̃̋ö͈͔͈̟̺͍̜͓̒ͤ̉ͫͦͬ̂̓͐̐ͧ͗ͅu̹͙̞̰͉̫ͨ͑̂͒ͩ̈́̏̃͂̀̽̇ͯͪ̅ḻ̜͎̺̺̮̱̮͍͎͇͚͙͉͍̞ͫ̓̈̋ͅͅd͓̼̤̱͓̓̆̈́ͣ̾̽͑̇̿̎͑͑͌ͥ̄ͥ̆̓̏ ͉̞̲̜͐ͧ͐̄͛l̙͈̟̫͍̔̊ͭ̒̆͌͋̓̐̊͊͒ͪ͋͋ͬ̚o͕̺̖̱̭̰̺̳̘̩̥̫̱̐ͯ̽́̅ͦô̩̱̮̙͕̇̉ͤ̈́̈ͩ̆̈̋ḳ̘͍̲̤̩̗̘̱̫͚͔̠̙̣̗̤̦͒͐̈͒̒̿ͤ͂ͧͣ̏͗͒ͨ̑̈ ̥͔̯̼̫͐͋͋̾ͥ̋̐ͤ̐͊͐̋̓̑ͬ̀t̪̦̱̟̮͙̬̝̭̗̮̯̩̗̭̞́̏ͨͩ͗͒̇̾͌ͬ͌o͖̬͍̙̺ͯͨ̔͑ͭͬ̿ͫ̈̑̒̂̋̓̅̑ͫ ͚̪̯͉̰͈̦̘͙̤ͤ̉ͥ͊̏̌̄̇̆̐̈́̒͊ͭi̱͙̗̱̪̖̰̪̝̘̬̹̲ͫ̌ͦ̐ͪ͊̇ͣ̈ͪ̔͌̆̊̆t͈͉̹̘̮ͪ̐̓ ̗̪̖̭̖͈͕͇͎̱̂ͪ̂͑̅̾̂̊ͣ̓̄̑ͯͤ́ͭ̎t̬̝̠͓̩͙͚̞̱͍̝͉̽͒ͣ͌͋̆ͣ͋͗̉̂̋̏͒͐͌ͤh̜̺̣͓̖̼̬̬̙̉̄̂̊̍ͭ̓ͅa̮̮͕̰͚̪̫̦̭̳̳͖͈͓̞̦͎̿͊͗̈̉ͣ͒͒̾̈́̅͗̊̔ͬ̚t̹̦̥̗̰͈̘̫͉̼̺̪̯̰̜̦̟̭͛̂̇ͯ͗ͬ̇̆̾ͧ͋ͯ̏͊̏ͩ͊ͤ̚ͅ ̞̥͔͔̝̝͍̤̫̰̹̬̮̹̼̙̼͛͛ͩ̀̔ͪ͌̅̽̌̐̂h̦͓̺̮͍̲͕͔̹̱̝̭͕̻͑̄̊͂ͣͫ̄͛̂e̦̞͓̯̺̦̘͉̯͉̓ͮ͒̐̑̉̅̊͑̓͌ͩ́̑̒̚ͅ ͓͈̤̙̹̮̙͇̠̩̪̰̩͉̯̝͈̭͑͐̆͋͑̓ͮͫ̓̅̋̐̏ͦͦ́ͯ̔̆h̙̦͙͍̺̹͉̣̤̙̠̫͈̣͋̌ͤ͌i̘͕̰̯͔̱͕̪̜̟̬̝͉͚͖͕̝̽ͦ͑́͌͌̉̃̆ͨ̓̀̈́̃ͫ͒̄͋̚ͅm̞̘̼̖͇̳͓̗̙̲̯͙̣͓̎̔ͣ͋͆ͤͩ̊͋̏̈́̚ŝ̻̼̱̱̫̹̞̉ͫ̒̋́̐̌̇̒ͥͯ̓e̱̗̳͉̱̩͈̪̗ͣͪ̽̀ͪͪ̒ͭ̀l̗͔̙̣̰̖͕̣̝̋̅͗ͮ̒̄̓ͩ̄ͭͭͦͭͧ̇͊̇͗ͅf̱͖͓̦̿͗̓ͭ̾̋͑ ̪̩̖͇͍͕̝͔͉̺̹͈̺͓̯̣̫̹̓͗͌ͥͨͫ̒d̺̭̼ͦͦͮ͗ͬ̋̄̂ͅȯ̞̮̝̬̰͚͙̺̦͋ͭ̇̂̓e̱̠̯̹̗̞̩̻̤̥̤̩̪̳̗̿̅͌̉̎̄͗͋̏ͤs̰͈̦̲̻̫̘̤̲̖͎̗̝͇͎̗̫͉ͤ̑͑̚ͅ ̞̗̖͖͖̹̳̣͍͋ͣͮ͌̅̐͊ͯ̇̚n͎͈̖̪͇̙̯̝͉̻͈̙̲͇̱̗̥̹̓ͨ͐̿ͪͨ͆͑õ̜̫̲̠̹͖̹̯͕̪̮̠̬̻̂͆̃̐͊̄ͅt̬̦͍̱̦̤͈̺̜̱͖͈̭̣͌̊̒̅͊ͬͪͩͩͤ̐̂ͣ́ͣ̄̚ ̦̤̪̬͙̜͍̟ͣ͛̊ͥ͋b̯̳͎͇̰̬̘̣̺͕̝̩̞̩̭̻̌ͧͤͅè̹̬͖̫͚͔̳͙͈̉̋̓ͥ̏͗̑ͫ̓̌̈́̃ͭ͛̚c̯̙̯̮̯̯̳͈̘̻̰͉͙̭͈̬͌͋̌̐ͩ͊ͅo̖͉̼͉͉̓͆͒̓͌̈̓̐͆͐̌ͣͬ͗ͭ̐ͮ̂m̞̱̪̭͉̥̟̱̳͔̻̯͙͈̟̊͐ͨ̌̔e̱̻̪͇̹͉͉̹̣ͫ̒̓̒̇̒͋̉͗̿̈̌ ̰̙̪̲̀̅̓̏̃̃ͪ͊ͦ̍͗͛ͬͪ̅̓ͥa̱̘͖͛ͩ̌̐ͭ̂̀̇̈́͊̿̉ͦ͒̍͐́̅ ̘̦͕̭͖̦͈͎ͮ͗̑̐̃̔m͍͚͉̩̣̪͍͇̹̲̬̥̈́̑ͬ͗͆͌̅̽ͤ͐ͫͫͫ̿o͓̗̝̦̻̘̝͓̞̼̮͈̞̰̻̖ͮ̇̐ͪ͗ͭ̓́ͦ̍͂̅͌̇̃ͣͅn͙͎̻͔̲͙̠̟͎ͯͫͥ̉ͪͬs̜̞̫̖͈ͮ̀̌ͥ͂ͧ̉͗̉ͣͬͬ́͐͑ẗ͔̭̗̤̞̳̺͔ͪ̆̀̐̂̆̒ͦ̿ͫ̿̊ͩͪ̇̈́ͭe̖̰̳̺̩͖̫̝̖̲͙̻̫̤̗̺̤̲̅̍̍̎̓͑̅͐ͮͧ̾ͧ̏r̻̙̙͇͈͔̟̬̘͕̤͎̭̟̭͙̎̓̋̎̀ͤ̍̂̈́͂ͦ̃̿͆̎̈́ͬ͆ͅ.̬̠̞̬̪̦̮̞̺͚̥̹͓̪̪̹͓̪̆̾ͯ̐̊ͅ ͖̱̟̰̫͇͓̯̉ͣ͒́ͩͯ͒̀̂A̜͖͇͔̗̺̳̺̜̮͎͎͙̘̙̺͓͑̾ͧ͋͒̂ͅn͚̯̱̩̭̱̲͎̪͎̣͕ͦ̉ͤ͛͊͛͛̂ͧ̃͋̎ͩ̂ͦd̹̟̟̞̗̭̲̥͋ͦ͛̄̍̅ͤͤ̓̄̄ ̻͓͎̗͔͑̆́̈͂́̀̓͆ͨ̌̆ͅw̞̯̯̻͙͕͓̼̗̜̬̗ͬͪͮ̓̊̑ͪ̈̏̇͑̑̅ͅh̩̟̯̖͇͉͇̮̠̣̹̯̅ͩ̊́͌̅̊̔͊͒̈̒ͪͣ̓̿̄̚̚e̖̲̲̱̥̹̼̗̣ͥ͛̔̊͋̌̀͒̾ͦ͋̇̐ͧn̞̜̬͖͔͔̙̣̩͊ͬ̓ͣ̇͗ͧͭͥ̊̋́̂̆ ̮͇̭̥̪͓̱͈̙̲̥ͧ̑͗ẏ͉̫̯̤̖̤͉̝̫̫̮̳̰̟̳̪̩͑̐̈͑͗̊o̠̙͓̝̼̲̪̗͓̟̜̬̩͎̬̰͈͒̓̋͑̀̀̒̌́u̠͉͇̬̲̟̬̙͔̝͐͂̽̀̈́͛̔͌ ͍̮̖̭̙̙̗̝͙̹̦̲̞̮̓̀̍ͮ́̅ͮ̿͒͐͗̓̽ͅg̲͔̝̻̅ͮ̉̅̏̏a̟̝͙̹͎͇͍͇̞̠̯̱̥̅̄ͫͫ͛ͣͪ̎ͅͅz͉̥̯̭̺͉̜̮͙̪̬̙̗͕̑ͤͬ̃̑̓͒ͦ̃͐̀ͥ͊̽͐̾͐̂ͅe̻͔̠̩̹̤̫̻̱̖͇̬͙̟̹̺̣͂ͬͭͯ̈͌̊͋ ̯̙͍̠͚͙̜͇̤̞̜̰̦̬͆ͩ̃ͩ̎̽ͭľ̩̝̲̜̣̪̺̭͎̹̠̝͇ͪ̏̄̌̑̽ͦ͐̿̃͐̌o͍̘̰̱̦̰͛̓͌̉n̯̹̼̘͖̬̤͒̎ͣ̂͋̀̇ͯͤ̿̏ͨ̓g̟̥̥̝͍̰̠̱ͣ̓̃̊ͪͮͥ̒̓̔̓̉̌̓̈́̈́ͩ́ͅ ̠̻̠͕̝̙͔̞͎̲͖͈̣̳͖̗̦̫͛̇̊ͤ̉͗̂̓ͤ͐̏ͯͧ̒ͅi͙̳̪̦̗͎͔̗̲̞͛̇̿̊n̬̭̦̤͍̠̜̺̟̯̞̋ͥ͐̂ͯͤͭͫͣ̐͗ͫͩ̅ť̘͔̗͎͉̇͌͆ͦͨ͆̏̑o̳͇͈̲ͬ͆̌̿ͮ̽̈́́̓̑̅ͤ̍ͬ̈ͬ ̟̝̪͔͙̼͎̣̥̻͇̭̤̟͖̂ͦ͋̎ͫ́͋̇ͅa͕̠̦͔̯͇͇͓̼̮̼͉̬͓ͯͧ͌̍͛̌ͮ̎ͣ̒̏ͧ̓̚ͅͅͅñ̲̼͚̦̲̫̼̣̪̗̻͖͖̪͕̬̯͈̽̔͌ͬ͑̑̚ ̳̳̥̦̰̖̬͕̤̫͚̣̟̪̦̪͙̪̫̆͂ͨ̔̌ͫ̋͋̑̅̿̈͐̌̌͒̚a̼͉̹͉ͧ̀ͤ̈́̅̔ͫͥͩ̐̌̽b̙̰̩̱͖̣͉̮͖̀ͬ̿̾ͮ̏̐ͦ̄ͅȳ̥͔͎͚̻͇̬̻̩͈̼̤͉̝͇̼ͨͦ̋̐̊̔͊͌̌̏̃̂͊̂ͩ̋̽s̠̠͉͕̝̙̼͔̞̻̝̋̓͊ͫͤ̍̇ͤ͗ͩ̾̚ș͇͎̠̯͉͙̣̫̮ͫͯ̓ͣͮͫ̉̚ ̮̱͎̯̠̫͍̬̟̺̤̝̳̤̜̹̗ͨͦͮ͗̉ͅt̼͚̙̭͕̝̼̭̖̜̆ͬͦͦ͌͆̃͗̂̿́ͪ͒h̟̹̺̲̪ͮͤͦ͑ͤ̋̾̐ͭͧ͑ͯ̋ͥͬͥ͆ė̞̟̩ͣ̿͐͐̊͑ͫ̔͗̊͋̒̑̑̈́̚ ̬̱̺̱͛̂̑̿͒̿̉͛̈́ͧ̂̍̑̐̃ͬ̓a̞̥̲̗̦͇̰̱̿ͯ͛̔̅̾͐ͩ̀̅̓̂̏ͅͅḃ̬͍̟̟͈̗͖̦̆̇͂ͧͧͣͨ͌̂̇͒ͯ͆͛̿̈ͮy̝̯̣͓̰ͥ͛ͬ̚s̠̗͖̲̙̜̠͖̥̜͙͓̥̱͉͍̭͐̋ͧ̈̀̈ͤ̃̏̌ͮ͐ͬͤ̀͊ͫͅs͈̣̜̼̱̜̲̹̳̪̥̖̽͊̾ͫ ͉͇̤̬̯̦̝͎̦̜̏̉̑̉ͭ̒ͣ̄͋ͦ̽̔ͥͅà̬̘̤̪̩̭͈͖̹̙̞̬̝̤̻̼͐ͪͯ̓̾́̑ͮl̗̥̱͚̻͖̮̳̇̉ͧͪs̥̟̲͖̥͉͇̽͐͊̎̋o̪̜̤͙̻̦̣̪͕͍̩̙̬̜̅͗̏̓̉͆̐͌̅̇́̽ͧ̌ͩͨ̓ ̩͕͎̖̺̾̌ͬ͂ͨǵ̲͉̪͎̼̬̗̫̪̈́ͮ̈́ͣ̎́̈́͆̍̒ͪ͐͌̃a̯̙͔͙̤̭͙̪͍͓͖̞͎̥̬̩͎̦̯͒̀̇̊̑͋̈́̃͋̚z̖̥͈̯͓͈̬͈̪̗͈ͫ̒͑̌̄̒̍̈́e͇͙̘͇̞̝̫͉̯̯͍̩̻̠͂̍̾͌s͔͚̠̪͉̯ͫͧ̑̆ͧ̄̔ͥ͗͊̑ͯ͆̈̋̄̚ͅ ͈̠̘̭͍̮̻̼̠̲̬̝̖͔͎̭͇̻͙͊̓ͣ̅̾͑͛̏̈́ͥ̓́̚ĩ͉̣̤̰̬̜̪͇͕̫͓̣̠́͛̍̈́n̗̪͚̯̩͎̩͖͔̺͔̯̖̫͈̮̘ͦ̈̔ͨ͒̇ͦ͐̃͗͂ͨ̒͊̄͛̓̍̂t̙̹̮̩̜̆ͮ͋͑̂͆͐̄ͬͮ͆ͩ̃o͉̜̥̠̍̆̐ͬ͐̉̏͗̉̅ͪ̉ͣ̚ ̩͍͕̯̲͔͖̲̙̩̻͙ͬͪ͌͒͗̽ͬ͒ͣ̽͐͆ͥy̯̘̰̯̤͔̯͔̪̠̮̲̥̤͓͔͓̰̲ͭ̆͐̈̊͊̉̋̽́ͯ͆̌̔̈́ͬo̥̱̼̼̞͇͚ͥ͗̀̓̈̅̾̒ͣ̌̂̌͋̊ͨͅu̻͈͙̞̩ͪ̄̔ͯ̅̌ͤ.̰̰̭̥͔̹̲̼̓ͯ͐̃͋̐̓


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ÄkÈT6z1oƒkjÜ^BLÊIÚ%ÃÑ‹aä°"-= *[;‹-Qµg


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

**** off. it stinks how we cant delete our accounts it seems.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 12, 2014)

fuk off everyone


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

nullnaught said:


> fuk off everyone


You first


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

a true gentleman eats peanut butter with a fork like i just did. true story


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

peanuts........ that word pops into my mind a lot for no apparent reason.... as does sausages.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I was gonna say something in here but I forgot what it was. F-ck.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

She screamed, I creamed, I dreamed.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Words of wisdom, never eat basil leaves and drink a cup of coffee, especially macadamia nut flavored @[email protected] Just the worst reaction chemical, and or stomach reaction ever lmao But my friends it seemed so right at the time! FOR THE SAKE OF SCIENCE! xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

pie


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Why did Stalin choose to become a Stalinist?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the square root of negative one does not have a solution ..... but it is represented by 'i' and it represents an imaginary number. on an imaginary plane / axis.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

¼


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A¡±á


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

01


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Off to bed again...


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

As someone who grew up in a small *** family, the concept of a big family is so foreign to me. In fact, I never fail to get really uncomfortable when I'm around someone's huge family. I feel like a hostage whenever I'm in this situation.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

If you cut your hair, you will have less hair than before, depending on the definition of ownership. I mean, you still have the hair but it's just not on your head anymore.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the power factor of an capacitive and inductive AC circuit is Dependant on the angle between the current and the voltage. 

PF =cosθ

its also equal to the ratio of the apparent power ( s) over real power ( P)

PF = ( S/P)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Of all the diseases that Lou Gehrig could have gotten, it was Lou Gehrig's Disease. I mean, what are the odds of THAT??


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Flying gorillas frighten me. Unless they are covered in mango oil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

------------======--------------


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

i want to post a pic, just to be outgoing, but it won't that good or great. I'll spend the next 10 hours deciding.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> i want to post a pic, just to be outgoing, but it won't that good or great. I'll spend the next 10 hours deciding.


Post a pic! Post a pic! 

(says the guy who has never posted a pic before lmao)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@TenYears, sure why not. I'm feeling somewhat confident and carefree. Er, now what to post, ew.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Sometimes I think about pieces of myself that I leave behind: various hair follicles, dead skin cells, nail clippings. Some of them could be on the other side of the world. Some of them could be at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean. Where art thou, pieces of me?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

As my brother and I were paying for our food at Denny's, this little boy and his father were coming around the corner and the boy puked all over the floor of the lobby just a few feet away from me. Luckily I looked away in time but I heard the "bleahhh!" sound followed by the wet splash of vomit onto the floor.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The mention function confuses the hell out me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I feel the energy in the room right now. Together we can make this work.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Number


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the Pauli exclusion principle stated that no 2 electrons can have the same spin state and energy in the same orbital of an atom. ( IIRC)


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i saw a skunk before and i was like "sup" and he just looked at me then scurried off into the darkness. f-ck him


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

''peanuts''. its another one of those words that seems to circle around in my mind a lot.. no idea why.

''sausages '' is the other word. AH yes.... and ''pickles'' that is the three.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I looked up Schrödinger's cat. I s'pose to my knowledge its not exactly dead once you open that box. It's either dead or alive, but not dead-alive. I need a new muse. It seems my old one left me or no longer wants to bemuse/ be a muse. I'll stop talking, perhaps be more silent than not.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

something completely random


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i felt uneasy today, passing a field with cows in it. Dont know, just feel uneasy, I mean they are big heavy animals and it could go crazy and run and break through that fence. , I am a bit scared of horses too.... or any thing like that. But it shouldn't deter me from going that way again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0%


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

hawt diddly dog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

In the spirit of glorious fail I just accidentally sent myself a private and was reading it like it was a response ~_~ GOOD JOB! "Wow they used red font too" going through my head >_> obliviousness ftw lmfao


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm playing a MMORPG golf game named Pangya at the moment. :/


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

qwerty keyboard

asdfgh keyboard

zxcvbn keyboard.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't understand how some people read while they're sitting on the toilet. A friend once returned a book I'd lent him and a piece of toilet paper was in it as a bookmark. I told him to keep the book.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Want!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

People consume dates in several ways, such as mixing the paste of the dates with milk, yogurt or with bread or butter to make them even more delicious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.01


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, I've yet to hear a mainstream singer who uses as much autotune as Ke$ha does.

lol to the dollar $ign she uses

lol to her $luttine$$

lol to her make up ta$te

lol to her $tupidity

lol to her partying addiction

lol to her $ong$ being pretty catchy


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Zyriel said:


> In the spirit of glorious fail I just accidentally sent myself a private and was reading it like it was a response ~_~ GOOD JOB! "Wow they used red font too" going through my head >_> obliviousness ftw lmfao


:cry how does one do such


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

A group of toads is called a knot.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Flamrazzle said:


> A group of toads is called a knot.


Really?


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

purechaos said:


> Really?


Yep, google it if you want.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

無


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

9+652
30.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

doo, doo dee, doo doo ( phenomenon) doo , doo , dee, doo! ( phenomenon) , doo doo dee, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo, doo doo doo dooo .!

recognize it ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

----++++----


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm,. 

i quite like Wilson prime numbers.

plus, I quite like ''Fermats little theorem'' . the witness numbers and the naughty Liar numbers too


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

avraaacadaaaabraaaaaaa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

facecious

this word contains all the vowels in the correct order. i think its the only word like that .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Miley Cyrus used to be so pretty before her haircut. She's not too bad now, but I'd prefer if she had long hair. Oh well, I guess she can do what she wants...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

If society were ever to collapse due to random apocalyptic events, possibly of the zombie variety (at least in fiction lol), I wonder what the currency would be. In prison it's like cigarettes I think lol. I for one think it may be something that stands out and looks unique, easily transportable, limited, somewhat standardized, and lightweight.

So with those variables, I think it may be POKEMON, YU-GI-OH!, AND MAGIC CARDS! However, lots of people don't understand Magic lol. So probably Pokemon and Yu-gi-oh! Yu-gi-oh may be too Japanese though with all these numbers and odd names translated to english, so Pokemon lol. "I WILL TRADE YOU THREE SHERKELS OF BREAD PER POUND OF METAPOD?! NAY I SAY, TWO CHARIZARDS AND THREE SCORE METAPOD FOR THOU PRIZED POSSESSION OF BREAD! You sir, strike a hard bargain, and thus have blown me away with a gust of wind!" LOL xD


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

We're 2-1 down to Hull at home.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

00


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

'' something completely random'' there... said it


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> '' something completely random'' there... said it


Dammit...I just wanted to say this...


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Please don't be afraid, just pack a bag and don't forget the sandwiches. Captain Unicorn is waiting for us and he doesn't like tardiness.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so , why does 0! = 1 ? Surely it should equal 0 ?

well I can explain, but the font on SAS reply box it too basic for me make mathematical text easy to type....( plus I cant be bothered to explain. ) so go and look it up on Google or something ! LOL.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

504 Error


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I humped a lion today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

choose one making u better feeling

choose one making u better feeling

*choose* one making u *better* feeling


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

i never really understood the "mark all threads as red" button.. oh well.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is going to be interesting.

Exposure therapy at its finest.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i squared does indeed equal -1 

√(-2) = 1.4142i etc.. or -1 * √2


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Stop... Math... No


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SummerRae said:


> I humped a lion today


well, I dont remember it. :b


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

My butthole itches


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.0


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No one likes me because I pretend to be black.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

random. defined as something laid to chance. Not definite or predictable.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Toán học


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Привіт! Як Справи?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Ei karhutkaan riehu koko aikaa, ne vetää välillä puolukoita.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i squared does indeed equal -1
> 
> √(-2) = 1.4142i etc.. or -1 * √2


If I knew the secrets of math as you seem to know, I think I'd know the secrets of the universe.


musiclover55 said:


> Stop... Math... No


Yeah, can someone just use pictures instead. Although most every mathematical equation/theorem can be graphically represented, but numbers are confusing sometimes.


Amon said:


> Toán học


You're speaking the language of my people. 


KILOBRAVO said:


> Привіт! Як Справи?


Dammit, you're speaking a slavic language, part of the language family I'm trying to learn! Oychen khorosho spasibo,wait, nie ochien khorosho. A vui?

Idk, that was so random. just tell me to stop. this is too random and chaotic.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

coeur_brise said:


> If I knew the secrets of math as you seem to know, I think I'd know the secrets of the universe.
> 
> Yeah, can someone just use pictures instead. Although most every mathematical equation/theorem can be graphically represented, but numbers are confusing sometimes.
> 
> ...


believe me...... my speaking in Ukrainian is very limited. I only have learned that alphabet, and can pronounce some words and learned to read and write a dozen or so basic phrases and days of week and count from 0 to 100.

however from knowing the letter sounds, it slowly becomes easier to have a decent go at reading place names and maps etc. its a long way from speaking in a normal conversation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Astronomy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hallo. caimer a tha thu?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cześć! Jak się masz?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

where did i spit flamez?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

What now?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

raindrops on roses whiskers on kittens and.... there are not really any few of my favorite things.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I still need to take a shower! :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I just told myself to go away while thinking out loud, that can't be a good sign.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The general population would consider him a pretty boy, but there is something rather disturbing about his face. I am uncomfortable.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

---


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Doctors HATE him.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

being on Hold for 20 minZ WAS REALLY ANNOYING, only to find out the answer was no. mofoz -_-


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Llamas vagina spit


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

nun yo buziness.

le kiweh lol.

"sassy" bores


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Bowling is hard! Played three games with my kids & my high score was 126. My oldest daughter kicked my butt lol.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Dexamethasondisodiumphosfate!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Sexual harassment panda.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

has any one ever gotten their finger jammed in the holes in a bowling ball?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

I love chocolate !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

my hands stay warm even in really cold weather and even if they get cold they become warm again quite fast i rarely wear gloves..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ugh. I feel bloated and yukky after dinner and pudding....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

Why I brought tampons with me? It's for the bullet holes motherf*****!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm . I wonder how long it will rain?. its raining now and has the last two days now. I hope it stays mild,


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

i'm happy its snowing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Random organised chaos


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Idk why no one goes on "complement the person above you" thread anymore..! Idk why people of SAS dont like "positive thinking" section..I wish more people were debating/discussing various positive models/paradigm/solutions on that section. In fact,I just wish more people helped each other...!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

sonny680 said:


> Idk why no one goes on "complement the person above you" thread anymore..! Idk why people of SAS dont like "positive thinking" section..I wish more people were debating/discussing various positive models/paradigm/solutions on that section. In fact,I just wish more people helped each other...!


You must be the change you wish to see in the world.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

VincentAdultman said:


> You must be the change you wish to see in the world.


I am already ,but still no results


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*LoneLioness* is going to try eating cooked carrots :eek I'm in shock, they are right up there with pickles on her hated foods list


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok. Let's talk through this. First
of all, I think it's super important
that you start taking incredible care
of yourself.
1. I want you to drink more water.
You just need to push yourself to do
this. Drink a minimum of two bottles
of water per day and shoot for your
hydration goal.
2. Get back to eating greens/veggies
at every meal. You have done this
before and you can do it again. It
just takes the magic word
"initiative".
3. You HAVE to stop eating so much
in the evening, especially after 9.
Not good to go to bed full. This is
detrimental to a good night sleep.
Chew gum instead. Drink tea or
veggie juice.
4. Do two two-minute deep
breathing exercises per day. You
have by now read about all the
benefits associated with meditation.
You have to make this a priority. Do
some stretching and/or tapping with
this.
5. I also want you to workout
EVERYDAY even if for only 5 minutes
on the stationery bike at a super low
level.
6. Continue to pray every day.
7. Invoke humor whenever you catch
yourself starting to feel anxious. You
know how good it feels to laugh.
Sing. Dance. Be silly.
8. Attitudinally, act as if. Act as if
things are going great. There are a
lot of very good things that are
happening. Act as if you're the __ of
a fast growing company. Walk like a king.
9. Be grateful and enthusiastic
10. Watch motivational videos on
YouTube. Read motivational books.
You can, need to, and will do all of
these things. They cost nothing. You
will always have stressors in your
life. Everyone does. You just need to
be more proactive. These are great
coping strategies. Use your anger to
do these things. Having the
discipline to do all of these will
allow you to compete with anyone
and walk with strength. So let's go
for it!
Yess!You got it. This is great. Makes
total sense. I'm totally motivated to
make this happen. Thank you so
much!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

wonder what I will do on Tuesday?. A boring , empty day, with nothing more than my thoughts.....? not all of them positive, but still i try to be busy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

daylight saving time is just so stupid. ! I hate it ! leave the clocks alone !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#0


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

So apparently there's some "crazy" homeless dude living in the woods right across the street from my house. Neighbor said he came up close to her like he was gonna snatch her purse. Mom said he was trying to talk to her, but she ignored him. And he was yelling down the street, but no one was even there :/

Scared...


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Get a jerb. Seriously.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

"That the powerful play goes on, and you may contribute a verse" - Walt Whitman

How does somebody that doesn't even like leaving his apartment, and has no friends, and no life contribute a verse?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm, I am sure the last year or two.... the calf part of my legs have gotten hairier.. I noticed this some time ago.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

what did the grape say when the elephant trod on it? ..nothing..... but it gave a little wine.. ? LOL !!!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

The girl at 7/11 told me I don't look like a smoker because my circle glasses, so she didn't even bother to check my ID because she knew it was for someone else. That made me laugh.


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

FOGANABOGNASEE
(anyone who gets that refrence deserves a cookie =D )
I can baa like a goat.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Willy Wonka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

musiclover55 said:


> Willy Wonka


LOL. I am glad my willy is not wonka.... other wise I might have to see a doctor.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I wouldn't want to be a woman because I haven't had the training.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

GamermanRPGKing said:


> FOGANABOGNASEE
> (anyone who gets that refrence deserves a cookie =D )
> I can baa like a goat.


Does it have anything to do with folk dancing? I googled fogana. Probably way off base right? I want that damn cookie anyway.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Respect my authoritahhh! >.<


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

This is something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

`¬ [ { } ] \ | # ~ some of the keys I never use.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> `¬ [ { } ] \ | # ~ some of the keys I never use.....


Oh, right. Me too. Yet I wonder where the written accent can be found for typing in Spanish.


----------



## GamermanRPGKing (Oct 28, 2014)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> Does it have anything to do with folk dancing? I googled fogana. Probably way off base right? I want that damn cookie anyway.


nope it a youtuber refrence
THEY ARE THE BEST CHANNEL IN THE WORLD in my opinion ( yes better than pewdiepie and I am a bro)
ill give a hint: Whitelite and J3ZA, Whitelite and Sassal


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

"Those eyes. Whose are they?"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i'm gay


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Televised sports suck the life out of me.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I wanna watch Harry Potter and the sorcerer's stone, but I only have the last 4 films...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

what the hell does the ''SysRq'' key do? Plus, I have never used the ''pause break '' key either .


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Abstinence. oh god, think of a better word, coeur. K, Planck's consonant.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

pooper scooper


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't think ur ready fo dis jelly


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

just some beautiful jaden smith quotes










#justjadenthings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loading..


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

can you ppl peach it up! for peaches sake!!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

here it comes......... POST 2000 !!!!!

:clap:clap:eyes:yay

:clap:clap:eyes:yay

AH ! all the spam I have posted on here.. OMG .. :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Life is just a neverending battle.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tuesday.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Poopoo peepee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh, mirror in the sky, what is love?

Can the child in my heart rise above?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

The politico people on this board must find today totally orgasmic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Elementary Algebra


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Elementary My Dear Watson. You know.... Sherlock Holmes NEVER said that in all of the Holmes books. 

Sherlock often said '' elementary' However.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Intermediate


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

easy > intermediate > difficult,.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

but onii chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan ~


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

so much desu v_v 

v_v
V_V
ACK MY EYES 
O_O
| |
| |
| |
| |
| |
__ _.

so sad


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

farararara ra ra ra raaaaaaaaaaa

guess the tune!!!!

hint: it's not racist i swear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Number


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Over 75% of people who read this will try to lick their elbow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

blue2 said:


> Over 75% of people who read this will try to lick their elbow


why bother....?

i;d rather be able to lick my own p..... ahem .... lets move on now. :eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

amon... amon... amon.... amon.....


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

ive taken 2 zopiclone tonight and feel nothing more than a little warm fuzzy feeling inside. tis good, but when the hell will i be able to sleep? 




so, there. this is random.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

死


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

What the **** is up with oranges!? You have to peel the entire ****ing thing and then you still have to cut the damn thing into pieces. And then the juice always gets everywhere.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Online


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Offline


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Status


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

cactus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

There's a scare crow


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

He screams and throws pop tart at the wall, noticing the shattered pieces of tart amidst the broken shapes of white porcelain. A beautiful diamond ring was insyd. That ring was meant for her. Now she deeed. Lik dis if u cry evreytim. Lik dis!!!11!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

romeoindespair said:


> What the **** is up with oranges!? You have to peel the entire ****ing thing and then you still have to cut the damn thing into pieces. And then the juice always gets everywhere.


and sometime a little jet of juice /citric acid squirts into your eye, stinging like mad!. the oranges revenge,. ! little round orange basta** !!! argh! :eyes LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Citric Acid on wound


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"They are all dead. They just don't know it yet."

From this:


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

i said my face looks really weird and someone said "like a pickle"
can't stop laughingg


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

Donkey Boner!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Zippity Doo Dah, Azippidy aye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Complex


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

H20


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

peanuts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Limit characters


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Why must one continue to overcome obstacles they have already. Is the human mind not capable to abstain from situations that lead to destruct. Why are we so destructible within our on thoughts and actions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quote


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Today in minnesota a man covered in shoes was arrested for Narnia!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

☜༎ຶ;益;༎ຶ)☞

you tell me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9 Inch Laptop


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6 inch... what?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Acer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still wearing my clothes from running!


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Sooo if lotion makes your skin soft, what does it do to your hair?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Asus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dell


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Its cream not lotion. what the ell is a lotion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dictionary


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Amon said:


> Asus


Their motherboards totally rock.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am hungry. Need food.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Hail Satan!He who is the true lord of lords and king of kings!Hail Satan!My lord,my god.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

System


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here comes the cold front!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0121Abqwdq12e`32acawqfg


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

should I say something completely random on this thread?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Beans. I love beans.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

C++


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Start over


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Chicka Chicka Boom Boom. I used to love that book when I was a kid. I miss being a kid. :|


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lenovo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i feel full of food.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Các


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i think I am addicted to breathing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Today but yesterdays tomorrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I am going to bed earlier this time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

한


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## Deathstars (Nov 13, 2014)

I love pizza.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

a few years ago i wanted to make baked goods for a band i like and mail it to them. they just seemed like the types to be okay with that. and feeding people is my favorite way of showing appreciation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

a b c


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Thy robe is fuzzy like a wombat wearing a velveteen sheet. It's soft and warm, but thou haveth no hat, and thus a fail wizard at that! Egads I say, a travesty although it may be, for I to see the magic in this, the magic in that, to wear thy robe without a hat!


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

i like it when things are calm


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

The wind rustles outside and howls through the night. No, it really is here. Strong winds tonight.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

something completely random


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i don't understand people who like the smell of farts

they're beyond me. farts are an instant turn off. somebody i'm attracted to farts and my level of attraction to them will probably reduce, lmao.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

My very educated mother just served us nine. Sorry Pluto, you get nothing. Ok, OK, maybe a slice of pizza.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

WOOOW! I just found some random wireless headset with no connection at all. I put it on, turned these button things, and it's supposed to have batteries on this wireless connector thing that has some cords that connect to who knows what lol. But it just started playing some random station, so pro hahaha, feels like telekinesis! Can't get it to do it again though ~_~ **** has no directions and a plain box, makes me think of like the outer limits or twilight zone lmfao


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plain!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I want to read a cormorant based crime thriller.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I think the sound would be deep and pleasing if I pounded a naked fat person with an oar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't like my parents  .They increase my anxiety.(They're always loud I can't stand them.)


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

sometimes when i pee trees in the forrest cloudy skies all day long who knows kent was the fifth centipede walking across lakes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I wish i didn't need to sleep


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My elbow hasn't felt that nice in a long time.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool living in a tree house with a zip line to get to the bottom? OR layered trees zip from one to another lol Wooooooooooooooooooooosh~ xD


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Zyriel said:


> Wouldn't it be cool living in a tree house with a zip line to get to the bottom? OR layered trees zip from one to another lol Wooooooooooooooooooooosh~ xD


 Ehhhhh...might not be so cool if you gotta go to the toilet really bad.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I *NEED* to stop drinking! :mum


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

brunch mimosas shamelessly promoted to morning mimosas. No time restrictions mimosas.

and bring it on, 2015. I'm not afraid of you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ehhhhh...might not be so cool if you gotta go to the toilet really bad.


LOL gotta go when you gotta go, "you on the run" :b






On a more serious note though, compost to make sure the trees grow all healthy and such, STRONG ROOTS!^^


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate monkeys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Do I need a nap?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I am officially done with Spanish forever. ¡Adios!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Didn't know Hitler was the first person that started anti-smoking campaigns. o_o That seems ironic.


----------



## sketchmacgee (Dec 17, 2014)

I hate noise pollution


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't wait for my onahole and lubricant to arrive in the mail today,I've been restraining myself from masturbating in preparation for my onahole.I hope it gets here soon;I'm not sure how much longer I can wait.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

The great corn holllllllllllliiiiioooooooooo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Feel like **** again.. F**k, dating is complicated.. :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am sweating.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Molly's probably thought they had a cool name before the drug came out. I bet everyone tries to drop Molly now...poor Molly.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm sure humans will have an encounter with an alien race while i still live.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't sleep because I'm a nightcrawler.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Please stop asking me for money Wikipedia. I think 5 dollars is a fair amount. Why aren't you satisfied?! :b


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Fudge pudding is really good, yet licking it off the spatula is even better then a spoon for some reason ! I wonder if it's the flavor or rubber, or just the texture that makes it OH SO SATISFYING xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm feel as alone as someone with no memories


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Two fish are swimming and then hit a concrete wall. One turns to the other and says "Damn!"

XD XD


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

applesauce


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

My dog is fat and sexy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am going to need to change my rechargeable batteries in my mouse soon.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

i, i prefer your love to jesus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#0.01


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am going to need to change my rechargeable batteries in my mouse soon.


I also use a mouse with batteries. It is wireless and comfortable.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eveningbat said:


> I also use a mouse with batteries. It is wireless and comfortable.


I have kept track of when I changed them - usually every 20-30 days. Over a period of 2 years, the expensive batteries have more than paid for themselves!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*Peanuts! * ( this word often enters my head LOL)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My new windows are helping, but the cold air is coming in from the other side of the house :afr.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Black hole sun, won't you rain...
Wash away the ***


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ທ່ານຈະບໍ່ ເຂົ້າໃຈວ່ານີ້


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

sugar butts


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

The dream


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

birthday party jellybean cheesecake boom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday's Past


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mid ka mid ah


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Fairy tales from: insert your state here.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Why would I call Saul?

Because when he represents you, s'all good, man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Move Along


----------



## matt355 (Jan 13, 2015)

Smell it.. Mmmmm smells nice


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Dangit attention span, I wish you'd stick around for that book. I really want to know what went on in that russian gulag. Not that it could be all that much different from another camp? or is it different, IS IT?! Gawd, ok back to the real world.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

你好


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Shaba laba ding dong


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

im hungry


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Have you ever popped open a bottle of champangya?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

mnjkkkk


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i just dont even know


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My fart smelled like an animal crawled into my *** and died in 2003.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You know what they say....

If you can't achieve, get a weave.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

What the ****ing fudge


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

though I can, I won't. I'm really, really though I used to quite, quite. I wish, I just wish. Just let me.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

is this real life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I didn't use to speak except with my parents when I was 6 (selective mutism). My parents used to take me to the psychiatrist. When I asked them what a psychiatrist means they used to say "talking doctor".


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

this comment is random


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

One bright day in the middle of the night, two dead boys got up to fight. Back to back they faced each other, drew their swords and shot each other. A deaf policeman heard the noise and came and killed those two dead boys.


----------



## Hilla (Jul 18, 2013)

What if there really is just one real person and everyone else in the world are just parallel universe type of versions of that person? Every time that person makes a decision, a new version of them would be born choosing exactly the opposite alternative and thus become a completely different person.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

*anything purple...... anything purple..... anything purple*


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I feel like an astronaut, breaking out of its cocoon, frozen yet burned by our star, Sol.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I sell propane to Hungarian children whilst riding a four-assed platypus with a jetpack for a face.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wooo, I'm going to get some cold cuts today.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Horses wearing KFC buckets as hats


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Stands up to speak up and forgets what he once wanted to explain.


Once there was the kid who got into an accident and couldn't come to school.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Something completely random...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you just forever?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I regret now yup. Ooohh please be wrong. T_T


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

When does "Game of Thrones" return


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Can't remember the last time I ate a banana.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Angy (Jan 28, 2015)

Regretting not speaking to you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0.1


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sausages. a word that very commonly seems to rattle about my head. as does 'peanuts' no idea why :eyes LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

...


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Still can't remember the last time I ate a banana.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ Are you still talking to yourself?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just caught two cats fighting on my deck outside.....

.....only they weren't fighting. Damn cat was trying to start a family. If you're going to shooping cats, you are no longer welcome living underneath my deck.

Tramp.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mmmmhmmmmm.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I can't believe there is so much wrong with me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@LoneLioness is currently killing smurfs and molding things out of their flesh :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

brb growing a long beard shaving the sides of my head and combing the top to the side so i can look like a carbon copy of everyone else


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Just wanted to give a shoutout to MR RICK ASTLEY HAPPY BIRTHDAY BBY


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

別


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

[email protected]@@


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm going to put a half hour in my diary for next week to eat a banana. I think I'll make it Tuesday.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

死亡


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

bloop


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

22


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Am I delusional?


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

unplug it, then plug it back in


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Nothing in this thread can be truly random as it's expected that you type porcupine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

I almost got fried by an electrical flare at work a few days ago.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

school must die a horrific gruesome death while im there to watch and revel in the majesty of the flames engulfing my nightmares and burning them to a delicious crisp


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Should I do it? Will she like it?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

If only I remembered to eat a banana during the day instead of at 3 in the morning when no banana is available.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You have to take it all in.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Ritz crackers


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

those weird songs that you kind of both like and dislike, and can't really decide on one choice with.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to know what love is


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Jet fuel can't melt steel beams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Dreams, dreams, of stick and steam, what to rise, and what gleams ! What is real and what is not, in the mind it's all begot. What I see is thought made form, yet so far deviates from the norm? Am I wrong or am I right, who knows, but all is within eternal night!

A balance left, a balance right, left is wrong and right is right? Going left is not the norm, to turn around in storm! Yet what a storm, that it is! A storm of hail, rain, and snow, blades and knives, and wind so sharp, a razors edge to walk, in a gust so stark! Chaos is the maelstrom, and from the eye, such calm is born.

So from the dream, of stick and steam, to rise above the vision and see, the forest not the trees. Clouds abound and through that storm, to see beyond any dream of what is norm! Perceptions, perceptions, perceptions, from whose view, and what side? What angle to take and upon what stride? But in the stride, all is apt, from a single view we all are trapped :b


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My mom's going to Comic Con (on the Saturday, which is the busiest day), and I'm not going at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Why did I just do that?


----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)

Celery commander hamster. Wobble freeze? Wobble freeze freely generic. Vengeful giftwrapped spatula failing spectacularly. Happy carrot never wholesomely expatiating euphemistically. Meanwhile shrink wrapped anthropod anachronistically accentuatates anal endevours. Malty? Malty wobble freeze. Freely generic ergonomic cluster aardvark. Dirk Kuyt vascillating with no regard for vegetable lasagna. Say no to broccoli. Malignant hope clarifies panda dream. Egregiously.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Spring is coming soon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its best to do it at night.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Its best to do it at night.


To do what?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

eveningbat said:


> To do what?


Can't say, it might get me in trouble on here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Can't say, it might get me in trouble on here.


oh Lord, it might be something illegal then.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You dropped a little mint juice on your tie. Here's a napkin. No problem man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10% canceled


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Don't ever wear a hat that isn't functional. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps the answer to the problem can only be achieved with illogical thinking


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Or perhaps the problem to the thinking can only be solved with an illogical answer?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"Hot smoots, get your hot smoots here! Only three dollars a pound and piping hot! Hot smoots! Get your..."


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder if there are any fellow bronies at my school? Probably none that'd be willing to admit it, considering the things that being openly associated with MLP FiM entails, such as being called 'gay' or 'childlike'.

I don't consider it weird at all. If I saw somebody who liked MLP FiM and was following the show and/or contributing to/experiencing the fan content, I'd be damn pleased.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Narwhals. Narwhals swimming in the ocean.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I think I'm gonna quit my job and become a gigolo. It's my calling in life. I don't know why I haven't done this before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Plastic smells oddly sweet, possibly if it's burning or being melted unknowingly >_>!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Pessoa said:


> Celery commander hamster. Wobble freeze? Wobble freeze freely generic. Vengeful giftwrapped spatula failing spectacularly. Happy carrot never wholesomely expatiating euphemistically. Meanwhile shrink wrapped anthropod anachronistically accentuatates anal endevours. Malty? Malty wobble freeze. Freely generic ergonomic cluster aardvark. Dirk Kuyt vascillating with no regard for vegetable lasagna. Say no to broccoli. Malignant hope clarifies panda dream. Egregiously.


I've often said this.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Lemon cookies mmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## grendon (Jan 22, 2015)

Inside your body, there's a spooky skeleton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

HOI! stop that at once !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This weather is so unpredictable.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

the ellen show makes me cringe so hard ugh i can barely watch it


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

my childhood ruined me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Season 2 of Tokyo Ghoul ends in 3 weeks. ;_;

Hopefully the ending will be satisfying.. and not too sad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negative


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Please hurry up washing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#10


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I feel like a caged animal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

whats going on ?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I want tacos, SERVICE ME, MARTHA! 

*****ING DONUT! YOU MOCK ME! YOU FRIED CYCLOPS!

NONSENSICAL YOU SAY? YET, YOU ENVY ME. YOU WISH TO WIPE MY *****, BUTTER MY GROIN! HERMAPHRODITIC MONKEYS!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How are we still breathing?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

DAMN,.. i'm out of kiwi's...


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

It was just banter


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Ugh I cannot deal with all these bugs outside


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i need more good, angry songs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

無


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Tonight I'm gonna look at my year 10 math textbook and check how difficult the content is. I did almost no maths in year 10, but I'm traveling along pretty smoothly a year later, which suggests that I could possibly be good at maths.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Its nearly the end of March and its still bloody cold!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Smallfry said:


> Its nearly the end of March and its still bloody cold!


yes. the other day I went out with no jacket. still a bit crappy cold . it tried to snow the other day!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

wow, lol. the beautifying thing on my phone's camera app really does help with those facial imperfections. it gives the appearance of subtle makeup, without makeup actually being there. it actually doesn't look too obvious either. turning it down, however, will quickly reveal those facial imperfections. lol.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

talking flashlights


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

''SOMETHING COMPLETELY RANDOM. ;;; THERE said it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I want to live in a French movie.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Tom and Jerry


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

No.

Oh, I just did. Nevermind


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I whip my hurr back and forth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, always.


----------



## IrishDoll (May 14, 2015)

Red Jellybeans :kiss:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmm, yes, indeed.

Indeed. I mean, absolutely, of course.


----------



## Jesterfari (May 21, 2015)

Geriatric cat callof the 5th kind


----------



## Jesterfari (May 21, 2015)

Geriatric cat call of the 5th kind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#1


----------



## loudpipes (May 20, 2015)

I wanna smoke a bowl


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

gijiiiiiiiiiii gooooooooooooom aaaaaaaaaaaaaa poppa lo lo lo lo dommmmmmmmmma lippppppppppi pooooooooopaaaaaaaaaaaaa hikkkkkkkki hikkkkkkkkkki nanananananananana hahahahahaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee heheheheeh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hehehehe


----------



## loudpipes (May 20, 2015)

Did someone say smoke a bowl :grin2:


----------



## pancakeface666 (Aug 19, 2014)

Fried Batman


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Zeus strike me down right now!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

dafjekj mamamamamamma papapapapap pdadadadadad peeeeeeeeeeeeee poooooo


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Quack.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0a34tegzdcc fnzsrq32w


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Post Quick Reply


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's it! I need to get on my bike and lose some more weight!


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

puppy eyes


----------



## the crucified monkey (Apr 15, 2015)

The voices in her head are telling me to burn pickles


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

Amon said:


> .​


:grin2:


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Serenity Now!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I went to the optician yesterday to ask about changing my frames(they dont fit right at all), and I think the guy who works there was flirting a bit. He's the same optician who helped me before when I tried to adjust the ones I'm using right now. He was just smiling a lot, and laughing, while we were trying to pick out a pair. He also said "it's hard to decide because you look good in all types of frames" *smiley face*. I don't know, maybe he was just being nice, but it felt a bit flirty. He wasn't trying to sell anything, after all. Anyway, I'm going back there on tuesday and hopefully he'll be able to shape my lenses so they'll fit the new frames right away :3


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

If I was asked this in real life, I would be incapable of doing it.


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

''something completely random'' did i win??


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

sendmoreparamedics91 said:


> ''something completely random'' did i win??


Nope, sorry pal, I win because I quoted it :b


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Think I Youtube broken my brains

Send love, I, to all, those in struggles


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Black
Brown
Green
Blue
Purple
Orange
Grey
Red
Pink
Yellow - My eyes...
White <-- It's still there! :b
*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

probably offline said:


> I went to the optician yesterday to ask about changing my frames(they dont fit right at all), and I think the guy who works there was flirting a bit. He's the same optician who helped me before when I tried to adjust the ones I'm using right now. He was just smiling a lot, and laughing, while we were trying to pick out a pair. He also said "it's hard to decide because you look good in all types of frames" *smiley face*. I don't know, maybe he was just being nice, but it felt a bit flirty. He wasn't trying to sell anything, after all. Anyway, I'm going back there on tuesday and hopefully he'll be able to shape my lenses so they'll fit the new frames right away :3


I stepped on my glasses Friday night and ha to get the frame repaired. The lens popped out and the little fishing line cord at the bottom snapped :lol.
The girl there fixed it in ten minutes......she would have been flirty, but I felt repulsive as I hadn't shaved in three days.

Opticians must be flirty - all that eye-peering :lol.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Seen a frog in my cup of milk


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> I know how this cat feels. Bloody cucumbers.


I want to try this on my cat, but she'll probably eat it. She loves cucumber.

also, cats are such ninjas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Rasputin was my pal back in grade school he always took my toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#3


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

Sometimes you just need a banana.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Fish


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It smells like a plastic piece of water.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

~~~Starships were meant to fly~~~ <3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15 Minutes


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

They say that you can make the sweetest lemonade out of the sourest lemons but even then you need the right ingredients to make it work. What happens if you don't have the right ingredients?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Eu não dou a mínima mais


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Your horse got in trouble


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dulo


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Why is everyone's random thoughts so witty? Because they're not random that's why!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

t


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

12% Until Detonation


----------



## margojac (Jul 30, 2015)

expecto patronum!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I wanna swim with turtles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If a computer keyboard was a musical keyboard, typing letters could create a nice melody.

But it isn't.


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

I just thought of the Teletubbies for some reason


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

how does seth macfarlane do all those voices lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

natsume said:


> I just thought of the Teletubbies for some reason


Hmmmmm......Here they are sharing some Tubby Custard.










Tubby custard (oops, the machine has gone bonkers!) - it looks like.....










Pepto-Bismol!!!


----------



## Mchloe (Jul 23, 2015)

I like your shoes


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I lived on the moon. the earth was so tiny, sometimes I'd stick my hand out and cover the earth with my thumb.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ma fahmi doonaa baadi this


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

San Marino shouldn't be a country. Italy should conquer them. **** you San Marino, you overly realistic land of Disney castles!


----------



## Heroinne (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm thinking too hard on typing a random sentence


----------



## overthinkingmyusername (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm gonna slam my penis in the door of a luxury sedan.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

overthinkingmyusername said:


> I'm gonna slam my penis in the door of a luxury sedan.


how did that work out for you


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My oldest daughter just became drum major in her band 


I'm so, so proud of her. She plays bass clarinet which is a really tough instrument to play. She is so talented, I'm so proud of her


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

I daydream too much..;(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TenYears said:


> My oldest daughter just became drum major in her band
> 
> I'm so, so proud of her. She plays bass clarinet which is a really tough instrument to play. She is so talented, I'm so proud of her


Bass clarinet is tough - I played it for a while - taking a break from the regular clarinet in junior high.

I ultimately switched to oboe and then flute.

.....and I became allergic to clarinet reeds! I get a rash on my lip. I was afraid people thought I had herpes or something!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Bass clarinet is tough - I played it for a while - taking a break from the regular clarinet in junior high.
> 
> I ultimately switched to oboe and then flute.
> 
> .....and I became allergic to clarinet reeds! I get a rash on my lip. I was afraid people thought I had herpes or something!


Much respect. Yeah bass clarinet is tough, my daughter practices...all...the...time. I've sat in with her at UIL competitions and there's a lot of pressure...you just have to be almost perfect.

That sucks that you got an allergy!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0asj1b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I passed by a KFC the other day. This branch was a veterinary hospital, apparently they specialized in tanning for animals. true story


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Somedays I'm convinced that my gender is canadian


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

lol they thought I couldn't understand what they were saying. haha


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

sometimes i lay in bed thinking how great it would be if i was an optimistic squirrel


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm ready. Right now. I just want to do this already.


I know whats probably gonna happen. Let's just go.
I'm ready. And you're not.


But I ALWAYS WILL BE M*FFQR.


Give me a reason lol. Just give me a reason man.


----------



## Z Bunny (Jun 22, 2011)

The clouds tasted like strawberry kisses


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I loved The Martian. I finished it last night. I'm looking forward to watching the movie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What kind of sick joke is this? "Baby sale" - I am not a father or even a babydad!

These little people are dressed better than I am and I make more money!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Helloooooooo, Lady! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've started sleeping with the light on because I've notice my mom won't bother me/knock on my door as much when the light is on.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

How am I going to pull this off. I know I can but sh** idk...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Why does this always happen when I am filling in for somebody?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate when the electricity goes off.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I require copious amounts of loving


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

The T in Voldemort is silent. NO REALLY, look it up.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NO


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0aqhebnh2j3beahiwebifiawef


----------

